# There is something seriously warped about this Duggar statement



## Ravi (Jun 6, 2015)

"And he made some bad choices, but, really, the extent of it was mild – inappropriate touching on fully clothed victims, most of it while [the] girls were sleeping.”

wtf? It's okay to inappropriately touch children if they are sleeping?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jun 6, 2015)

Find it more objectionable we're saying with that statement that loving siblings can't touch each other affectionately without it being "abusive."

I like when someone touches my 'naughty places.' Can't remember a time when I didn't. So long as such touching is mutually consensual I don't see a problem. Only reason I see the specifics of the Duggar story being any sort of a problem is they were asleep thus unable to consent. 

Only in the US is what happened a big deal. And I think the only reason it is is the family was all 'family values' where sex before marriage wasn't part of that narrative. In other words they're being crucified for being hypocrities, not the acts itself.

I've seen bedding commercials recently showing women and their children cuddling. I assume nudist families do that as well but nude. So unless we're saying all nudists are abusing their children, I think we're making 'touching' into something it isn't. 

When you deny lab animals touch they mutilate themselves. Touch is crucial to an animals' well-being. Turn all the 'best kinds' of touching into something criminal or sinful and you get people making nutshot videos of themselves. Why have working genitals if you're not supposed to use them?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 6, 2015)

No it's not ok but it also is a long way from rape. 

That's how I interpreted that statement anyway.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jun 6, 2015)

From other things the family's said in the wake of this, their kids do not see naked peo[ple like the average 14 year-old AMerican boy does. Remember something baout the kids have instructions to come tell Mom or Dad if they ever see a naughty picture, or to that effect. So that a 14yo boy in the grip of puberty and sexual desire presumedly doesn't have privacy at home to masturbate, tv privies to watch sexual content, or basicly the freedom to explore or experiment with things his body's telling him to want and resorted to exploring his siblings's bodies isn't terribly surprising. 

It's just one more consequence of repressing sexuality. It gets expressed eventually, and usually in less than ideal ways. In this case though, so far as we know, it was just touching. I don't actually buy the 'they were sleep' every time, or stayed asleep for one moment though. I've been caressed by lovers in bed while asleep and it woke me right up.  I assume in the case of kids taught to feel shame about their bodies and in particular their genitals, any touching of it is going to set off alarms waking them right up even faster than it does me. 

Also, given the whole cover-up angle, I think what wound up in the police report, and what really happened are significantly different. I seriously doubt it was just touching while asleep. That doesn't make much sense.

We wouldn't be talking about it if that's all it really was. Think the other shoe has yet to drop.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

The parents didn't think it was okay either. They sent Josh out of the home to get therapy. 

Look at Ravi distorting the truth once again. Shocking.


----------



## jameson245 (Jun 6, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> No it's not ok but it also is a long way from rape.
> 
> That's how I interpreted that statement anyway.



I agree, not ok but far from rape.

That family has found that natural curiosity will often win over religious insistance on innocence.  Kids are curious about the difference between male and female.  I doubt those kids ever bathed or undressed in front of each other.  And when he was very young, before the hormones kicked in, he may have been able to resist playing doctor like some other kids do.  Have done since the beginning of time.  But eventually those hormones took over.

He didn't do perverted acts on the girls. He didn't physically harm them.  What he did was wrong but if they forgave him and put it all in the past, is it right for us to make them feel soiled now?  I don't think so.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 6, 2015)

Well I see another thread has been started. The left obviously using their scorched earth tactics to keep this story alive in order to destroy this family. 

Once again it's fear and ignorance of Christians and Christianity that motivates them. Haters gotta hate I guess.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 6, 2015)

Ravi said:


> "And he made some bad choices, but, really, the extent of it was mild – inappropriate touching on fully clothed victims, most of it while [the] girls were sleeping.”
> 
> wtf? It's okay to inappropriately touch children if they are sleeping?


Not there it's not....and creepy to use that as an excuse, I agree.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

Ravi had to start a new thread. Her argument riddled with fabrications failed in the other one.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> The parents didn't think it was okay either. They sent Josh out of the home to get therapy.
> 
> Look at Ravi distorting the truth once again. Shocking.


How many times did it take before they sent him to that police pedophile?


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

bodecea said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > The parents didn't think it was okay either. They sent Josh out of the home to get therapy.
> ...



How is it the Duggars fault that the police employed an officer that liked child porn?

He fooled the Police Chief who employed him... But the public is supposed to automatically "know". Sure. Took the police many years after the fact to find this out so that the lefties can now link that up as proof of something.

Next...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 6, 2015)

Ravi said:


> "And he made some bad choices, but, really, the extent of it was mild – inappropriate touching on fully clothed victims, most of it while [the] girls were sleeping.”
> 
> wtf? It's okay to inappropriately touch children if they are sleeping?



I didn't hear anyone say it was ok.
They said it was a bad choice and inappropriate. They sought professional and private counselling for the boy after finding out about it.
Clearly they didn't think it was ok.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2015)

Ravi said:


> "And he made some bad choices, but, really, the extent of it was mild – inappropriate touching on fully clothed victims, most of it while [the] girls were sleeping.”
> 
> wtf? It's okay to inappropriately touch children if they are sleeping?




It is absolutely not okay, not in any normal universe. And it is even far worse when you do it to your own siblings, FOUR of them, one of which was all of 5 years old at the time.

Talk about condoning sexual abuse. This is just disgusting, but since they are such a "christian" lighthouse to the rest of the world, and since a corrupt judge already had the police records destroyed in an almost unheard of decision, they will get a pass.

I cannot believe that Righties here are condoning this shit.  I just can't believe it.

It is totally fruit loops.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 6, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> It is absolutely not okay, not in any normal universe. And it is even far worse when you do it to your own siblings, FOUR of them, one of which was all of 5 years old at the time...
> 
> ...*.I cannot believe that Righties here are condoning this shit.  I just can't believe it.*
> 
> It is totally fruit loops.



No one has condoned anything.
No one has said what he did was ok.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 6, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Well I see another thread has been started. The left obviously using their scorched earth tactics to keep this story alive in order to destroy this family.
> 
> Once again it's fear and ignorance of Christians and Christianity that motivates them. Haters gotta hate I guess.


Fear and ignorance of Christians? If Christians think this behavior is okay we should all fear them around our children.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> The parents didn't think it was okay either. They sent Josh out of the home to get therapy.
> 
> Look at Ravi distorting the truth once again. Shocking.




But that is a lie.

He *never *got therapy, and when pressed, the mother *admitted it was a lie*.

He was sent to a friend of the family, who was, at that time, also a cop, who made sure to bury the police record. This was *ONE FULL YEAR after* Josh's parents discovered he was playing with his little sisters' pussies. ONE FULL YEAR.  He helped that cop put some roofs on houses for a couple of months. Shortly afterward, that cop was arrested for Kiddie Porn and is now serving a FIFTY SIX year sentence for his crime.  So, that's the kind of "therapy" that Josh Duggar got. So, imagine this: a young teenager, caught playing with four of his sisters' pussies, ends up shacking up with a dude who is watching and distributing kiddie porn. What a fucking winning combination.

It's sick.

Are there no Righties here who cannot see how sick this is? Stop fucking making excuses and accept that the Duggars are really, really, really bad apples. They pulled the wool over an adoring public that allowed them to live a multi-millionaire lifestyle, based on clean christian virture.

Bwahahahaha!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 6, 2015)

Ravi said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Well I see another thread has been started. The left obviously using their scorched earth tactics to keep this story alive in order to destroy this family.
> ...



No christians have said this behavior is ok.
Hyperbole much?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 6, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Are there no Righties here who cannot see how sick this is? Stop fucking making excuses and accept that the Duggars are really, really, really bad apples. They pulled the wool over an adoring public that allowed them to live a multi-millionaire lifestyle, based on clean christian virture.
> 
> Bwahahahaha!



No "righties" have said it was ok.
Hyperbole overdrive again


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Are there no Righties here who cannot see how sick this is? Stop fucking making excuses and accept that the Duggars are really, really, really bad apples. They pulled the wool over an adoring public that allowed them to live a multi-millionaire lifestyle, based on clean christian virture.
> ...




Really? Been watching what Typsykatzenfotze and Staph Infection have been writing? Really?
Righties have been deflecting over this for days and days now. All over the place.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > The parents didn't think it was okay either. They sent Josh out of the home to get therapy.
> ...



 Yep. You distorting the truth because you hate Christians is sick. Please stop.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 6, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



What you call deflection, a more level headed/open minded person would call refusal to take part in the left's uber-hypocritical attack on someone for doing something that they have forgave/looked past/ignored others for doing far more heinous activity than this man when he was a child.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...




That is *not* a distortion. It is fact and has been reported many, many times over the last two weeks. Go enlighten yourself over this before sticking your foot in your mouth again.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...




No, it's simply deflection.

When Weiner fucked up, I was the first one on that forum to roast him. And he's a Democrat.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 6, 2015)

Rob Lowe s Sex Tape Scandal - Video

Bombshell documentary about Hollywood pedophile ring preying on child actors that s been linked to X-Men director Bryan Singer premieres in New York Daily Mail Online

Hollywood s Pedophilia Epidemic Exposed in An Open Secret - The Daily Beast


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 6, 2015)

Watch this video...here you have Oprah and Rob Lowe making jokes about his sex tape with a 16 year old. And how he was the victim.
Watch it - I challenge you. If their joking and brushing everything off does not offend you - then THAT is really an outrage.
Look at Oprah smile, and laugh about it.

Rob Lowe s Sex Tape Scandal - Video


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



You first. The victims themselves said the media distortions were lies. Yet we are supposed to believe your " version" of the truth over theirs.

Don't think so.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin 

The cop's name is Joseph Hutchins. He was an Arkansas State trooper at the time. The Duggar parents sent Josh to him. Hutchins is serving a 56 year jail term for kiddie porn. He also claims that Papa Duggar lied to him about the number of times Josh abused the little girls.

Convicted state cop says Jim Bob Duggar didn t tell him truth about molestation Arkansas Blog Arkansas news politics opinion restaurants music movies and art

It's all there.



> In 2006, Jim Bob told Springdale police that *he took Josh to see State Trooper Joseph Hutchens and that Josh “admitted to Hutchens what [Josh, redacted] had done,”* according to the police report, obtained exclusively by In Touch through the Freedom of Information Act. At this point, there were five victims and multiple molestations by Josh.
> 
> But Hutchens, in his only interview since the Duggar scandal has been uncovered, says that Jim Bob told him about only one incident of molestation and that, in part, is why he decided not to report Josh to the abuse hotline.
> 
> *Hutchens is serving 56 years in prison for child pornography and admits his “reputation is shot.”* He was interviewed by a representative of a local law firm at In Touch's request and promised nothing in return for his recollections.




THIS is the therapy that Josh got.

"Therapy" - what bullshit.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Watch this video...here you have Oprah and Rob Lowe making jokes about his sex tape with a 16 year old. And how he was the victim.
> 
> Rob Lowe s Sex Tape Scandal - Video




More deflection, deflection, deflection.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 6, 2015)

How many threads are going to be about this?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 6, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Watch this video...here you have Oprah and Rob Lowe making jokes about his sex tape with a 16 year old. And how he was the victim.
> ...



Not at all.
Merely pointing out how the left's hyperbole about the Duggars is amazingly hypocritical when their own love affair with Hollywood elites, and their are MANY, have committed REAL atrocities...yet not only does their career continue - but flourishes.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin 

There is more:

Reading the Duggar Police Report



> The other point that jumped out at me is that the *father Jim Bob pretty clearly lied to the police about sending his son to a counseling program after discovering the molestation incidents.* He even went into some detail about where it was and details about it, though he claimed to have forgotten the name of the center.
> 
> That account was in an interview with Jim Bob _and_ wife Michelle.
> 
> ...



And that "guy" was State Trooper Hutchins.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> How many threads are going to be about this?




Tough fuck for you if you don't like it, SassyLesbiAssholian.

As many as people want. It's called the "1st Amendment", fuckwad.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 6, 2015)

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...en-bigger-problem-than-in-corey-feldmans-day/

An Open Secret Exposes Hollywood Pedophilia But Not Quite a Conspiracy Westword

Corey Feldman Says Pedophilia No. 1 Problem for Child Actors Contributed to Demise of Corey Haim - ABC News

http://www.insideedition.com/investigative/5086-inside-edition-investigates-hollywood-pedophiles

Child sexual abuse cases in Hollywood attract attention - latimes


 Where is the liberal ourtage?
Oh wait..some Christian kid touched his fully clothed sisters decades ago...now THIS IS AN OUTRAGE!!!!...


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 6, 2015)

Ravi said:


> "And he made some bad choices, but, really, the extent of it was mild – inappropriate touching on fully clothed victims, most of it while [the] girls were sleeping.”
> 
> wtf? It's okay to inappropriately touch children if they are sleeping?




There is something seriously warped about giving a shit about the Duggars, the Kardashians or Bruce "Cait" Jenner's new mangina.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


Then say it...say that what Josh Duggar did was wrong and that the years long cover up was wrong.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 6, 2015)

Ravi said:


> "And he made some bad choices, but, really, the extent of it was mild – inappropriate touching on fully clothed victims, most of it while [the] girls were sleeping.”
> 
> wtf? It's okay to inappropriately touch children if they are sleeping?


 I like to judge people not by their anxious words seeking to smooth a bad situation over and mollify the wildfire burning up their family's reputation and serenity with libellous viral crapola.  I look at what they DID about it.  They turned him into police, reached out to the victims to help them come to grips with what happened and then sent the boy away to be punished in a work-camp environment.  Did you forget about that last part?

Where's your outrage about the media making it simple for the world to deduce who the victims were and destroy the reputation of their chastity (which is extremely important to their faith) prior to marriage?  Now the relationships with their new husbands will be strained from being forced into the limelight of shame, which always always unfortunately hangs around the necks of victims of molestation even if they weren't responsible for it. 

For that matter, where's your outrage at people who carry Harvey Milk postage stamps around in their wallet or purse?  Why idolize a 40 something year old man who sodomized minor boys on drugs one after the other and not only wasn't apologetic about it and got zero therapy for his disease, he was and is celebrated for this particular sexual-orientation?

If you have a pack of Harvey Milk stamps in your wallet or purse, you are DISQUALIFIED to pass judgment upon Josh Duggar.  Let his peers do that.  And don't worry, WE at least will not be commemorating a postage stamp in his "sexual honor" anytime soon..


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

bodecea said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I have never condoned what Josh did. But the effort   You loons put to railroad him and his family is just creepy. Seriously.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 6, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Then say it...say that what Josh Duggar did was wrong and that the years long cover up was wrong.



Oh really?
What would you have done differently?
I suppose you would have immediately sought incarceration for your son and called the local media to interview your daughters so everyone would know what happened.
You wouldn't???
Oh - so you would cover it up?? You sick bastard!!!!
The only people that matter in this entire over blown affair are the girls. And they long ago forgave him.

  Meanwhile celebrated liberal hollywood pedophiles, and there are many, continue to their careers without a hitch and none of you have ever, or will ever be outraged by their ACTUAL child molestation and sexual depravity... but do go about the Duggars.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > How many threads are going to be about this?
> ...



Off the rails looney at this point ^^


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> How many threads are going to be about this?



Scorched earth takes lots of work


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> The parents didn't think it was okay either. They sent Josh out of the home to get therapy.
> 
> Look at Ravi distorting the truth once again. Shocking.




No, they did not send him for "therapy". 

They sent him to live with a kiddie pornographer. 

Josh molested his sisters again after he came back home.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 6, 2015)

Here is the deal, when I see these left loons outraged at one of their own molesting kids  I might and that's a big might, take their whines serious. Not long ago there was a thread about Terry Bean getting caught. All you heard from the left was some timid excuses but mostly just crickets. Their faux outrage and hypocrisy is duly noted.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > The parents didn't think it was okay either. They sent Josh out of the home to get therapy.
> ...



Wrong.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 6, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Experts Pedophiles in Hollywood even bigger problem than in Corey Feldman s day Fox News
> 
> An Open Secret Exposes Hollywood Pedophilia But Not Quite a Conspiracy Westword
> 
> ...


Hollywood pedophilia is a big problem....indeed....as is the "producer's couch".  No one is excusing that here, are they?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 6, 2015)

Ravi said:


> "And he made some bad choices, but, really, the extent of it was mild – inappropriate touching on fully clothed victims, most of it while [the] girls were sleeping.”
> 
> wtf? It's okay to inappropriately touch children if they are sleeping?




Pedophilia is not a "choice" and they were not always asleep. The parents stated he admitted to reaching up under a skirt while one was on his lap.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 6, 2015)

In reading many of these posts, it seems clear to me that what would be a punishable crime if done to your child by a stranger, becomes a "lapse of good judgement" if done to your child by a family member. 

Ok, got it!

The logical conclusion is simply, "Keep incest in the family!"


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Here is the deal, when I see these left loons outraged at one of their own molesting kids  I might and that's a big might, take their whines serious. Not long ago there was a thread about Terry Bean getting caught. All you heard from the left was some timid excuses but mostly just crickets. Their faux outrage and hypocrisy is duly noted.



The day one of these kooks told me that what Roman Polanski committed was not "rape,rape". Was the day they lost all credibility on the subject of sexual abuse issues.

A big YAWN to the faux outrage when it is convenient crowd.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 6, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Hollywood pedophilia is a big problem....indeed....as is the "producer's couch".  No one is excusing that here, are they?



 And yet you say everyone is excusing the Duggar man?
Hmm....there is a correlation here isn't there?
I made 5-6 post about celebrated Hollywood sickos and they were either ignored or deflected.
  My showing, inarguably, that the left's faux and hypocritical attacks on the Duggars while not only ignoring REAL sexual predators in Hollywood - but continue to idolize and celebrate them is a bit...let's say artificial


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the deal, when I see these left loons outraged at one of their own molesting kids  I might and that's a big might, take their whines serious. Not long ago there was a thread about Terry Bean getting caught. All you heard from the left was some timid excuses but mostly just crickets. Their faux outrage and hypocrisy is duly noted.
> ...



They get tangled up in their own web and step in their own pile and then wonder why they are viewed the way they are. Liberalism is truly a mental disorder


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Hollywood pedophilia is a big problem....indeed....as is the "producer's couch".  No one is excusing that here, are they?
> ...



Yes it is.


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the deal, when I see these left loons outraged at one of their own molesting kids  I might and that's a big might, take their whines serious. Not long ago there was a thread about Terry Bean getting caught. All you heard from the left was some timid excuses but mostly just crickets. Their faux outrage and hypocrisy is duly noted.
> ...


 Got any Harvey Milk postage stamps in your purse?  Speaking of faux-outrage...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 6, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Harvey Milk was one sick bastard


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Why would I ? he is a pedophile.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 6, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > "And he made some bad choices, but, really, the extent of it was mild – inappropriate touching on fully clothed victims, most of it while [the] girls were sleeping.”
> ...


They didn't turn him into the police or get him counseling. They lied about the counseling so who knows what else they lied about.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 6, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Please spare us, Sil......


----------



## Ravi (Jun 6, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > "And he made some bad choices, but, really, the extent of it was mild – inappropriate touching on fully clothed victims, most of it while [the] girls were sleeping.”
> ...


Do you agree with the Duggars that touching young children while they sleep is mild?


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 6, 2015)

No, Ravi, I don't.  I think his acts were serious..  I know he will wear the scarlet letter among his peers no matter how any of this washes out, forever.  Which is different from your hero.  Let me ask you a question; "do you believe that homeless minors on drugs and mentally ill/vulnerable are OK for men as old as their 40s to sodomize?..read on...



SassyIrishLass said:


> Here is the deal, when I see these left loons outraged at one of their own molesting kids  I might and that's a big might, take their whines serious. Not long ago there was a thread about Terry Bean getting caught. All you heard from the left was some timid excuses but mostly just crickets. Their faux outrage and hypocrisy is duly noted.


 


BlueGin said:


> The day one of these kooks told me that what Roman Polanski committed was not "rape,rape". Was the day they lost all credibility on the subject of sexual abuse issues.
> 
> A big YAWN to the faux outrage when it is convenient crowd.





Silhouette said:


> Got any Harvey Milk postage stamps in your purse?  Speaking of faux-outrage...


 


SassyIrishLass said:


> Harvey Milk was one sick bastard


He liked to sodomize minor boys who were homeless, vulnerable, mentally ill and on drugs.  That way they had no family to step up and defend or protect them.  LGBTS know this is what he did.  He and they are completely unrepentant and unapologetic about it.  But they haven't stopped there in their hubris.  They made a holiday after Milk, celebrating his "sexuality achievements" and require kids in California to celebrate his violation of minors each May 22 there.

Everyone knows that the real outrage by the LGBT posters here and elsewhere directed at Josh Duggar was for the fact that he was trying to rise above a sordid sexual past and denounce it publicy as a living warning to others: "don't go there!".  He headed up the family council that opposes most vigorously the Agenda that seeks to urge everyone to "go there, frequently and unapologetically".  They were very angry with him.  It was a political hit.  Their professed outrage at him molesting littler girls is a patent lie.  They are quite comfortable with very old adults molesting minors, evidenced by the worship of their messiah Harvey Milk.  So when they scream foul about this, know precisely why.  It has NOTHING to do with the victims if they have Harvey Milk stamps or a poster or t-shirt with his image on it and rainbows.  Child predators are A-OK with them.  Standing up against gay marriage isn't, however.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


Lol...i thought all police were good and respectable.  Teapers are such hypocrites.  Nonetheless, this is a legitimate story to duscusd...too bad teapers want to defend a fucking pervert


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 6, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Your statement is a big fat lie.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 6, 2015)

Ravi said:


> "And he made some bad choices, but, really, *the extent of it was mild *– inappropriate touching on fully clothed victims, most of it while [the] girls were sleeping.”
> 
> wtf? It's okay to inappropriately touch children if they are sleeping?





yeah, it's just inappropriate period.  and inappropriate for them to characterize those 'bad choices' as mild.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 6, 2015)

Ravi said:


> "And he made some bad choices, but, really, the extent of it was mild – inappropriate touching on fully clothed victims, most of it while [the] girls were sleeping.”
> 
> wtf? It's okay to inappropriately touch children if they are sleeping?


its ok 'cause they're rw'ers  They get a pass from Repub jesus


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 6, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Here is the deal, when I see these left loons outraged at one of their own molesting kids I might and that's a big might, take their whines serious. Not long ago there was a thread about Terry Bean getting caught. All you heard from the left was some timid excuses but mostly just crickets. Their faux outrage and hypocrisy is duly noted.





BlueGin said:


> The day one of these kooks told me that what Roman Polanski committed was not "rape,rape". Was the day they lost all credibility on the subject of sexual abuse issues.
> A big YAWN to the faux outrage when it is convenient crowd.





Silhouette said:


> Got any Harvey Milk postage stamps in your purse? Speaking of faux-outrage...





SassyIrishLass said:


> Harvey Milk was one sick bastard


He liked to sodomize minor boys who were homeless, vulnerable, mentally ill and on drugs. That way they had no family to step up and defend or protect them. LGBTS know this is what he did. He and they are completely unrepentant and unapologetic about it. But they haven't stopped there in their hubris. They made a holiday after Milk, celebrating his "sexuality achievements" and require kids in California to celebrate his violation of minors each May 22 there.

Everyone knows that the real outrage by the LGBT posters here and elsewhere directed at Josh Duggar was for the fact that he was trying to rise above a sordid sexual past and denounce it publicy as a living warning to others: "don't go there!". He headed up the family council that opposes most vigorously the Agenda that seeks to _urge everyone_ to "go there, frequently and unapologetically".

They were very angry with him. It was a political hit. Their professed outrage at him molesting little girls is a patent lie. They are quite comfortable with very old adults molesting minors, evidenced by the worship of their messiah Harvey Milk. So when they scream foul about this, know precisely why. It has NOTHING to do with the victims, if the faux-outragers have Harvey Milk stamps or a poster or t-shirt with his image on it and rainbows. Child predators are A-OK with them. Standing up against gay marriage isn't, however.



Ravi said:


> Do you agree with the Duggars that touching young children while they sleep is mild?


No, Ravi, I don't. I think his acts were serious.. I know he will wear the scarlet letter among his peers no matter how any of this washes out, forever. Which is different from your hero. Let me ask you a question; "do you believe that homeless minors on drugs and mentally ill/vulnerable are OK for men as old as their 40s to sodomize?


----------



## Ravi (Jun 6, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> No, Ravi, I don't.  I think his acts were serious..  I know he will wear the scarlet letter among his peers no matter how any of this washes out, forever.  Which is different from your hero.  Let me ask you a question; "do you believe that homeless minors on drugs and mentally ill/vulnerable are OK for men as old as their 40s to sodomize?..read on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know nothing about Milk other than the fact that you are probably lying about him. And even with your lies, it seems clear he wasn't a pedo since he didn't go for pre-pubescent children like Josh Duggars did.

Thanks for admitting that you think what Duggars did wasn't serious.


----------



## guno (Jun 6, 2015)

Ravi said:


> "And he made some bad choices, but, really, the extent of it was mild – inappropriate touching on fully clothed victims, most of it while [the] girls were sleeping.”
> 
> wtf? It's okay to inappropriately touch children if they are sleeping?




Fundamentalist Christians who rationalize this behavior are sick demented people


----------



## Ravi (Jun 6, 2015)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > "And he made some bad choices, but, really, *the extent of it was mild *– inappropriate touching on fully clothed victims, most of it while [the] girls were sleeping.”
> ...


Given that they've been brainwashed all their lives and were probably forced by their parents to go on TV and defend the indefensible I won't really hold it against them. But the many  nutters here that agree with their statement I will hold against them.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 6, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


And now we have excuses for the excuses.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 6, 2015)

this post agreed to by zoom boing and digital drifter.


BlueGin said:


> Look at Ravi distorting the truth once again. Shocking.





look at you distorting truth just to attack ravi.  not shocking at all.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

Nutz said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



And to libs all police officials who break laws should be held accountable. Unless of course what they do illegally fits into your agenda... Ain't that right.

Hypocrite.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 6, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


And I am very very happy he was a big fail in running for NYC mayor.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



A serial liar calling others liars. That's credible. Not.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


Deflection points!  Double for going to police.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 6, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> In reading many of these posts, it seems clear to me that what would be a punishable crime if done to your child by a stranger, becomes a "lapse of good judgement" if done to your child by a family member.
> 
> Ok, got it!
> 
> The logical conclusion is simply, "Keep incest in the family!"



Vandalshandle

I think you have a good point.

I was pretty shocked to read Delta saying that this is just something brothers and sister do. Others have made similar excuses, including variations of "boys will be boys". 

If this had been a stranger, an outsider, the family, church and others would react completely differently. 

Also note that some posters here have gone ballistic about incest between consenting adults. Where are their objections about these little girls being forced to submit to incest? 

And of course, Josh Duggar himself has preached that being gay means you're a pedo - all while lying about his own compulsion.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...


I don't think Sil is a serial liar. I just think she's an idiot. You, on the other hand fit that description very well.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


I am no lib .  I am no hypocrite like idiot teapers


----------



## bodecea (Jun 6, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Here is the deal, when I see these left loons outraged at one of their own molesting kids  I might and that's a big might, take their whines serious. Not long ago there was a thread about Terry Bean getting caught. All you heard from the left was some timid excuses but mostly just crickets. Their faux outrage and hypocrisy is duly noted.


Who's Terry Bean?


----------



## Silhouette (Jun 6, 2015)

Ravi said:


> I know nothing *about Milk* other than the fact that *you are probably lying about him. And even with your lies, it seems clear he wasn't a pedo since he didn't go for pre-pubescent children* like Josh Duggars did.
> 
> Thanks for admitting that you think what Duggars did wasn't serious.


 
So pubescent minors are OK in your mind for men in their 40s to sodomize?  Particularly as was documented of Milk, by his gay friend and biographer Randy Shilts, page 180 in the book The Mayor of Castro Street; The Life and Times of Harvey Milk: _"Milk always had a penchant for young waifs with substance abuse problems"_.  Noted is your defense of a documented and unapologetic sexual exploiter of underaged and vulnarable boys.  If Milk was this open today about what he did, he would be up for three felony counts in California: 1. Sodomizing a minor.  2. Sodomizing someone under the influence of drugs.  3. Sodomizing someone who is mentally ill.

Here are other quotes from Milk's biography, available in any library in the US and many other countries:

"...*sixteen-year-old McKinley *was looking for some kind of father figure...At 33, Milk was launching a new life, though he could hardly have imagined the unlikely direction toward which *his new lover* would pull him." (pages 30-31)"

"It would be to boyish-looking men in their late teens and early 20's that Milk would be attracted for the rest of his life." (page 24)

"Harvey always had a penchant for young waifs with substance abuse problems." (page 180)

"Harvey confided one night that at twenty-four, Doug was the oldest man Harvey had ever started an affair with." (page 237)..

[Coldly agreed with a former lovers suicide threat]
"the phone rang. As soon as Harvey heard the voice, he rolled his eyes
impatiently at Jim. It's Jack McKinley, he said. He paused and listened
further. He says he's going to kill himself. Tell him not to make a mess,
Harvey deadpanned. Jack hung up."  (Source: Randy Shilts, The Mayor of
Castro Street, p. 126)

(Later Jack McKinley, despondent over being used by Milk and then cast aside for younger meat as he aged into his 30s, did jump to his death in New York off a tall building near where the two had met.)  Be sure to run out and buy yourselves a pack of Harvey Milk postage stamps today!  Complete with the rainbow LGBT logo:


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

bodecea said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Hit a bullseye on that one didn't I?  Now all of a sudden police breaking the law is good. When just last month it was worthy of riots.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

Ravi said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Nope. That would be you. Like I said. Typical of a serial liar to take my words out if context and assign it to someone else though. Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

Nutz said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



I am no teaper. See how that works.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 6, 2015)

guno said:


> Fundamentalist Christians who rationalize this behavior are sick demented people


----------



## Nutz (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


I would respond to that ...buy i am not sure how the rule  about responding to teapers spplies to black people on USMB


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

Nutz said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



There are some very good political speakers in the tea party that are black. Too bad you are closed minded.

But I'm still not a teaper.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 6, 2015)

Ravi said:


> *They didn't turn him into the police or get him counseling.* They lied about the counseling so who knows what else they lied about.



Oh for f*cks sake. Sometimes your inaneness never ceases to amaze.
"turn him into the police"....yeah brilliant. The last thing a parent would or should do in such a case is call the police. HUUUGE mistake that would turn an already bad situation into a life altering nightmare. That would involve the nazi child "protection" services and then the real problems would begin.
  Same with child psychiatrist. They are required by law to inform authorities on sch an occasion - and again the situation would escalate into a super nightmare.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


Teapers just pretend to like them to hide their hate


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



I'm not a Tea Party member either but I do support a lot of what they do and we are friends with a black couple....they are devout "teapers".


----------



## Nutz (Jun 6, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


Lol....you don't have any black friends.  You posr racist nonsense oon a hate site that censors anyone who doesn't toe the hate hate agenda if USMB


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 6, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Lol....you don't have any black friends.



  I wear black t-shirts sometimes...does that count?


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



I like Mason Weaver for example.  He wrote the book... It's okay to leave the plantation.

He has also been a speaker at several TP rally's. Talking about how Obama's message of "Hope and Change " really means "Rope and Chains" to the black community.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Hollywood pedophilia is a big problem....indeed....as is the "producer's couch".  No one is excusing that here, are they?
> ...


Because this thread is not about those cases and tu quoque is a sign of weakness.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bodecea (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


A bullseye Deflection?  Absolutely.  Well done!


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

bodecea said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Hardly. The police chief released the police records illegally to a tabloid.  Knew it was shady .. So sneakily did it as she retired... Just like the coward most libs are.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 6, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Because this thread is not about those cases and tu quoque is a sign of weakness.



 On the contrary, it pertains only to you.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Because this thread is not about those cases and tu quoque is a sign of weakness.
> ...


Uhm, no. Nice try.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## boedicca (Jun 6, 2015)

The only thing seriously warped is the Leftoids refusal to respect the viewpoints of the victims, who feel that the media exploitation is far worse than their repentant brother's touching them years ago.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2015)

boedicca said:


> The only thing seriously warped is the Leftoids refusal to respect the viewpoints of the victims, who feel that the media exploitation is far worse than their repentant brother's touching them years ago.


"Repentant" only because he was caught.

What a crock of shit.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing seriously warped is the Leftoids refusal to respect the viewpoints of the victims, who feel that the media exploitation is far worse than their repentant brother's touching them years ago.
> ...



He wasn't caught. He confessed.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


Name them.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 6, 2015)

Ravi said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Well I see another thread has been started. The left obviously using their scorched earth tactics to keep this story alive in order to destroy this family.
> ...



But that's not why you started another thread on this. 

Like the other libs on this board, your real reason for starting this thread is to take the opportunity to trash a Christian family, and to keep this story going as long as possible by posting Duggar threads all over the internet.
In your mind the more people see a dark secret of a traditional American Christian family, the more likely traditional families and traditional values will decrease more and more. 

Be honest with yourself, if this were a non-traditional family, like say the Kardashian's, you would have made a comment or two and you and the rest of the left would move on.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

bodecea said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



See post 89. Been there done that.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 6, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> How many threads are going to be about this?



It's all about the left's agenda. They'll keep this going as long as possible.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 6, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Here is the deal, when I see these left loons outraged at one of their own molesting kids  I might and that's a big might, take their whines serious. Not long ago there was a thread about Terry Bean getting caught. All you heard from the left was some timid excuses but mostly just crickets. Their faux outrage and hypocrisy is duly noted.



Yep, it's totally phony outrage. They just enjoy a chance to trash Christians.
If this were an Islamic family, a non-traditional family, a black family, Buddhists, etc., it would be crickets.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 6, 2015)

Nutz said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



What a fucking idiot you are.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 6, 2015)

Nutz said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



You and JoeB both claim you're not liberals. Pretty funny.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Sure he was caught. The media got a copy of the police report before it was destroyed, and then, when his options were exhausted, he admitted to being a sexual predator. Had the police record been destroyed before the press got ahold of it, I am quite sure the Duggars would be calling then all liars.

So yeah, he was caught.

And if his contrition was really genuine, then he would have admitted it 12 years ago. But he didn't, n'est ce pas??

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nutz (Jun 6, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


And your ilk thinks if someone doesn't play hypocrite or the hate game....they can't be conservative.  I have news for you racist teapers....true conservatisn sees no color....no religion....none of the nonsense.  I would elaborate more but censorship for standing up to hate on USMB is ridiculous.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 6, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


You prove my poont....Teaper


----------



## boedicca (Jun 6, 2015)

Nutz said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


----------



## boedicca (Jun 6, 2015)

Nutz said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


----------



## Nutz (Jun 6, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


I'd like to see an idiot teaper try


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



He confessed long before the media got a hold of anything. 

2003 to be exact.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


Link?
Audio?
Video?

Uhuh....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



The only reason you have this to squawk about at all is due to the fact he came forward and confessed.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...




And the fact that a sheriff released Josh's juvenile records, which are confidential, to the press.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


No. It was printed before he confessed. Nice try.

Now, as to your claim about 2003...

Link?
Video?
Audio?

You do realize that what you are claiming makes no sense at all, right?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



The only reason anyone knows about this including the police is because Josh confessed. Period.

Geez you are thick.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 6, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Again you make the case that what Duggar did is a traditional Christian value. It is not but you and the rest of the nits defend him because he pretends to be a Christian.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2015)

boedicca said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


No. Freedom of Information Act.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## boedicca (Jun 6, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...




B'loney.  This is not a federal case.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 6, 2015)

I wonder if he told his wife before they married.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


That is irrelevant.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Illegally given out by a corrupt police chief


----------



## Ravi (Jun 6, 2015)

I wonder if anyone would let their kids near him.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2015)

Ravi said:


> I wonder if he told his wife before they married.


He claims that he told her.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## boedicca (Jun 6, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Yes, you do think reality is irrelevant.

Reality:  a 14 year old boy was naughty and punished by his parents.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Uhm, no. Freedom of Information Act. Try again.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Oh, I understand reality.

You and your bile are irrelevant.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Illegal and now sealed/ destroyed.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 6, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


"sex games"  "naughty"....This is truely an interesting study on RW excuse-making and minimizing.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2015)

bodecea said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Fascinating, eh?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## peach174 (Jun 6, 2015)

Ravi said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Josh Duggar is a Christian.
It is because he was raised a Christian that he knew it was wrong what he did and confessed to his parents.
It was handled correctly and his parents took care of it.
None of us are defending what Josh did.
We are defending this family because of what a hateful leftwing tabloid did.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


No. Not illegal.

So, you have those links about 2003 to back up your fascinating claim?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


It was handled correctly???



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



So... If Josh didn't come forward and confess. How did anyone know? Hmmm?


----------



## peach174 (Jun 6, 2015)

bodecea said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...






Statistikhengst said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




Did he stop doing it?
Yes


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2015)

peach174 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Oh, no one knows that for sure.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## boedicca (Jun 6, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




But you know for sure that he sexually assaulted his sisters when they claim that he touched them through their clothing...and that the way the press is treating them is worse than anything their brother did.

Why are you perpetrating a War On Women?


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

The libs always know better than the people who were actually there ...don't ya know.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 6, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Yes we do because Josh had to earn all of the family members trust back.
He has grown up, is no longer a 14 to 15 yr old curious teen who's parents does not allow holding of hands while dating and has chaperones on dates and now knows what female anatomy looks like as well as feels like.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


His family has already proven that lying comes easy to them, ergo, it won't surprise me if more such cases pop up.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bodecea (Jun 6, 2015)

Ravi said:


> I wonder if anyone would let their kids near him.


An excellent question...or let his children hold sleepovers


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


He also touched them under their clothing. It was already in the police report. Are you saying that touching over clothing is somehow okay? Have Rightie morals really slipped that far?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 6, 2015)

Nutz said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Here's the thing.
It would be one thing to say that you have some agreements and some disagreements with Tea Party people. You could even say you don't like their tactics.
If you're moderate or conservative though, you would have at least some agreements.

That's not what you do though. You constantly call them names, and continually belittle them. Most of your posts at some point make some negative reference to the Tea Party or a member. If someone here is a blatant racist, instead of just referring to them as that, you call them
a "Teaper" or other moniker that associates them with the Tea Party.

I think you're nothing more than a plant here for the sole purpose to weaken the Tea Party by creating an atmosphere to make others be embarrassed to be associated with the movement. Divide and conquer in other words.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 6, 2015)

Raviolli said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Really ? Where ?
What Josh Duggar did in no way is a traditional value of Christianity. Who is making that claim ?

I'm saying this family as a whole is a traditional American family who have traditional Christian values.
They certainly are much larger than the vast majority of American families, but their structure is traditional American.

Josh Duggar obviously has problems and should me monitored the rest of his life.

Again though, you guys don't care anything about that. You know why you and others here are posting all these threads.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 6, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if anyone would let their kids near him.
> ...



Would you let your children have a sleep over at the Kardashian's ?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 6, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Absolutely not, they are just as bad if not worse.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



So have you. That defense doesn't cut it here.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Or  the houses of Roman Polanski or Woody Allen?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




Actually, parents said one of the little girls told. Then, after one of the subsequent molestations, he told them.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 6, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Leaving out certain details is not lies.
More like they are protecting their children, especially the girls.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Parents said the victims in question didn't even know and were told after the fact. Josh came to them and confessed out of guilt. He then called the babysitter in question... Who also didn't know... And apologized to her.

But keep lying.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Roman Polanski for sure...and he's under indictment I believe.  Tell us what law Woody Allen broke.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 6, 2015)

I can assure everyone that if I caught a teenager "playing doctor" with my grandchild, he would quickly get quite an education on doctors, since he would need one right away.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

bodecea said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...





bodecea said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



His daughter Dylan said he molested her when she was a child.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 6, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...






Are you trying to tie it in because Caitlyn married into that bunch of nutters?

Kardashians have nothing to do with this. 

And what consenting adults do is their business.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 6, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




Lying by omission is lying. 

Period. 

Jeeeez. Quit making excuses for them. They have no trouble with cranking out kids but they don't seem to do much parenting.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



A female victim told Jim Bob that the perv experimented with her breasts and genital area on many occasions.  Get your story straight, please.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

Lilah said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Which female victim?


----------



## Lilah (Jun 6, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Stop trying to hide Josh behind your lying façade.
A female victim told Jim Bob that the perv had molested her on several different occasions.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm sure that Josh was given "Time out" for his misbehavior. However, Jesus gave him a pass, and told him to demonize gays that he does not even know, so I guess that everything is OK.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Really, you want a name after all the venting you've done about victim's rights?


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

Lilah said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...



In other words you made that up.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Why do you want to know the victim's name?


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

Lilah said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...



Why are you lying?


----------



## Lilah (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Are you really this desperate to know her name?  Why were you venting about the victims previously not having anonymity?  Why do you keep vacillating?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 6, 2015)

Zoom-boing said:


> No it's not ok but it also is a long way from rape.
> 
> That's how I interpreted that statement anyway.


Rape, sexual-assault, or sexual-harassment is A Okay..........if you're a Democrat trying to get back into the WhiteHouse.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jun 6, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> I'm sure that Josh was given "Time out" for his misbehavior. However, Jesus gave him a pass, and told him to demonize gays that he does not even know, so I guess that everything is OK.


Well you can't trust the fags, they might molest a child and Joshy Boy knows about child molesters, since he is one...


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 6, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure that Josh was given "Time out" for his misbehavior. However, Jesus gave him a pass, and told him to demonize gays that he does not even know, so I guess that everything is OK.
> ...



You are not being fair with Josh! He never molested a male child!


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jun 6, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


Right, my bad.  I forgot, he's the good kind of child molester, a Christian boy who sneaks into his sisters' room and molests them while they sleep.  Had he understood knockout drugs he could have gone all the way, which I'm sure he wanted to but that might have waked them up otherwise...


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 6, 2015)

Ravi said:


> "And he made some bad choices, but, really, the extent of it was mild – inappropriate touching on fully clothed victims, most of it while [the] girls were sleeping.”
> 
> wtf? It's okay to inappropriately touch children if they are sleeping?



*LOLOLOLO.....that's the problem with conservative bad behavior....they always seem to find excuses for their actions and all the rest can kiss their ass. Amazing how this family can except what their son has done and give it a stamp of approval without blinking an eye. The really odd part in all this is that what he did, I hate that it was with his sisters, but all pre teens are curious about sex and what they should have done is sat their son down and explain to him the birds and the bees....like most parents would have done. But going to the cops and the church??? Something clearly more happened here and they need to come clean about it. Or have their frikin heads examined for being stupid??????*


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 6, 2015)

bodecea said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > The parents didn't think it was okay either. They sent Josh out of the home to get therapy.
> ...



*I raised 5 kids and I taught all my girls about good touch and bad touch before they could even talk. I did this for the protection of my girls with a house full of men. I taught my boys about the birds and the bees and what was an appropriate time to experience sex and what was happening to their bodies as they approached the teen years...this is a conversation parents must have with their children if they want to avoid the Dugger bs. Going to the cops and to the church...clearly this kid did more than what the parents are willing to discuss or admit to. It just doesn't make sense to me. I'm not hating on a kid who's ignorant parents were more about having 20000 kids vs raising thier kids to be responsible aware adults. The Duggers are an embarrassment as parents and role models for fools who think quantity of kids is better than quality of kids. And shame on the network that found this quantity of value to the public.*


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 6, 2015)

tigerred59 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Mods, please bring back a "thumbs down" icon.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 6, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Find it more objectionable we're saying with that statement that loving siblings can't touch each other affectionately without it being "abusive."
> 
> I like when someone touches my 'naughty places.' Can't remember a time when I didn't. So long as such touching is mutually consensual I don't see a problem. Only reason I see the specifics of the Duggar story being any sort of a problem is they were asleep thus unable to consent.
> 
> ...



*Bingo on your comment....but people are hating on these people because they themselves have dirt in thier closet,  yet they want to call out everyone else.....there's the hypocrisy.*


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 6, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 6, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> I'm sure that Josh was given "Time out" for his misbehavior. However, Jesus gave him a pass, and told him to demonize gays that he does not even know, so I guess that everything is OK.


^ that


----------



## Nutz (Jun 6, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


I have repeqtedly said i agree with much of the tea party mantra but disagree eiththeirvhate.  In return, i get called a n1gger by your ilk and have to listen to your accusatipns.  Fuck uyouvand your tepaer racist pissies.  I am a true conservative....tea Party is a hate group that u support


----------



## boedicca (Jun 6, 2015)

Nutz said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


----------



## TooTall (Jun 6, 2015)

Ravi said:


> "And he made some bad choices, but, really, the extent of it was mild – inappropriate touching on fully clothed victims, most of it while [the] girls were sleeping.”
> 
> wtf? It's okay to inappropriately touch children if they are sleeping?



wtf? Where does it say it is OK in that statement?


----------



## TooTall (Jun 6, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

Lilah said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...



Spin spin spin


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > No it's not ok but it also is a long way from rape.
> ...



The feminazi's will even offer up their minions for blow jobs


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Me too. But don't hold your breath. I'm still waiting for him to tell me how everyone found out about this if Josh didn't confess.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Aren't you dizzy yet?


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

Lilah said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...



Not really...watching you gyrating around the truth is mildly amusing... Yet expected.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Was that you looking into my window?  Hmm!


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

Lilah said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...



Still no victim statement huh?


----------



## boedicca (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



The only victim statements they can find are the ones in which the sisters say that they feel far more victimized by the sensationalized press coverage than by whatever their brother did.  So, they won't post anything.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Do you know how to place your fingers on the keyboard and Google?
You certainly are not embarrassed to display your duplicitous personality.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 6, 2015)

boedicca said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...



Yep. It's fun watching them squirm because they can't though.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



It's fun watching them squirm, but they can't.  Do you speak English?


----------



## Ravi (Jun 7, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > "And he made some bad choices, but, really, the extent of it was mild – inappropriate touching on fully clothed victims, most of it while [the] girls were sleeping.”
> ...


"The extent of it was mild"


----------



## jameson245 (Jun 7, 2015)

This family doesn't allow "frontal hugs"?????

Babies, toddlers, preteens, kids NEED hugs and by forbidding this casual, nonsexual touching..... well those stupid parents were setting up a situation where just about any kid would look for answers to simple, basic questions.  All kids get curious and find ways to get educated. Whether that be by copping a feel or looking at National Geographic or the internet, kids will find a way to learn.

I doubt he's the only child from that family who crossed that curious line but stopped short of sexually assaulting someone in a traumatizing manner.

Especially in a house that is built on having babies which means SEX?


----------



## TooTall (Jun 7, 2015)

Ravi said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



That phrase does not say or mean it was OK, merely that it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 7, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Right, so according to them, no big deal since they slept through it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 8, 2015)

Ravi said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




Oh, surely that makes everything just hunky-dory!


----------



## TooTall (Jun 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



I think we should make sure those girls are thoroughly humiliated and the world reminded on a daily basis that they were felt up by their brother 12 years ago. Don't you agree?


----------



## TooTall (Jun 8, 2015)

Ravi said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Is English your first language?  It is obvious that comprehension is not.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 8, 2015)

Ravi said:


> "And he made some bad choices, but, really, the extent of it was mild – inappropriate touching on fully clothed victims, most of it while [the] girls were sleeping.”
> 
> wtf? It's okay to inappropriately touch children if they are sleeping?



I see that you started yet another outrage thread about Girls Creator and open Lesbian Leena Dunham molesting her 1 year old sister..

Oh wait - it's more Duggar bashing - Leena may have used her hands to open the vagina of a one year old, but she hates men and Christians, so it doesn't count...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Not there it's not....and creepy to use that as an excuse, I agree.



Queen Victoria had nothing on you Khmer Rouge members. 

You never answered, would you kill him for touching his sister? He was sent to counseling - what do you of the Gestapo suggest for a pubescent teen boy who touches a girl? 

NOW I do admit that what Josh Duggar did was disgusting;

{
The passages cited include one that describes an incident when Dunham was seven and her sister was one and playing on the driveway. Dunham writes that “curiosity got the best” of her and she opened her sister’s vagina only to call for her mother when she found the toddler had “six or seven pebbles in there”.

“My mother didn’t bother asking why I had opened Grace’s vagina,” Dunham wrote. “This was within the spectrum of things that I did.”

In another passage that has attracted critics she describes trying to persuade her sister to “kiss her on the lips for five seconds” by offering gifts of sweets or coins. “Basically, anything a sexual predator might do to woo a small suburban girl, I was trying,” wrote Dunham.}

Fucking pervert.

OH WAIT, that's Leena Dunham, leftist and Lesbian - so it's just natural curiosity..

Lena Dunham apologises after critics accuse her of sexually molesting sister Culture The Guardian

Funny how you Khmer Rouge prudes aren't making a fuss about that...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 8, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Right, so according to them, no big deal since they slept through it.



Time to bring back chastity belts, yes Rati?

Josh Duggar was the first child in the whole of human history to be curious about the "bits" of the other sex.

You prudes are right to want to burn him at the stake.... Sexual curiosity MUST be suppressed and repressed in all cases.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


in the eyes of the resident SOCONs


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 8, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Right, so according to them, no big deal since they slept through it.
> ...


you failed to put all that word salad in context. The crime was perpetrated by a rw fundie family member, currently held up as a paragon of rw SOCON virtue, and subsequently "hushed-up" as money was involved akin to Payland Enterprises in Alaska


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 8, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Or the truth


----------



## TooTall (Jun 8, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



How much money do you think the Police Chief and DA got for illegally releasing the police report that could ruin the lives of the two Duggar girls that are now teenagers?


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 8, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


illegally? That was disproven ystrdy. Thats prolly why you didn't include a link to back it up


----------



## Ravi (Jun 8, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Who cares what the world thinks?


----------



## Ravi (Jun 8, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Right, so according to them, no big deal since they slept through it.
> ...


Dude. I get it. You think incestuous pedophilia is normal.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 8, 2015)

There has always been something obscene about the family.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 8, 2015)

candycorn said:


> There has always been something obscene about the family.


SOCONs always go one step further, that is until they "step in it" (Texas slang  )


----------



## TooTall (Jun 8, 2015)

Ravi said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



The Duggar sisters have to live in this world, so there are two people who care what the people in their world think.  They probably don't really care what bigoted assholes like you think of them.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 8, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



That is a very good question


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 8, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


it WOULD have been had that "illegality" ruse been debunked ystrdy. The kid was 18 when the report was filed and the names and pronouns of the victims were redacted


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...




Ergo, no law was broken in releasing the report.

Some people really don't read up much on the law.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 9, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Why did they go on TV and expose themselves?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




And let's not forget, Josh Duggar himself has not appeared on TV. Mommy and Daddy spoke for him because, you know, he's only 27.

Oh, and let's not forget, 3 of AT LEAST 5 victims have not spoken out. That is actually far more telling that those who have. On FOX. In a cushy, "we love you, say whatever you want" softball interview.

Some people must absolutely defend the indefensible, no matter what.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 9, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Basically. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## TooTall (Jun 9, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Who do you think they were referring to in the report when they said the victims lived at the same address as Josh Duggar?


----------



## TooTall (Jun 9, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



The Chief of Police and the DA did find a loophole so they could denigrate a Christian family.  They also made sure anyone but a fool reading the report knew exactly who the victims were.  A Judge who reads up on the law stated that it violated Arkansas state law.  How much do you think they were paid by the bigots to release and poorly redact the report?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...




Uhm, no. By redacting the report the way they did, they were obeying the law. I know, I know, so many "Christians" think they are above the law, but still...

But at least it's progress: first, zany people like you were claiming the police department released this record illegally. It did not. And a specification within the law is not a loophole.

Nice try, though!


----------



## TooTall (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



They went on TV to defend themselves and let bigots like you know they forgave their brother.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 9, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



And some people forgive wrongdoing, Christian hating bigots don't.  If the shoe fits, wear it!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




People who are railing on their stunning lack or morals or ethics are not "Christian hating bigots". Quit hiding behind your religion to justify something as gross and non-halakhic as sexual abuse. *Real* Christians are reaming this family a new asshole, and it deserves one, too. Real Christians are not putting up with this nonsense.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 9, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Defend themselves? The only defense they needed was against their brother.

If being against pedos is bigotry I'm a happy bigot.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 9, 2015)

Are we done throwing rocks at the Christian Conservative Duggar Family yet?

Would we be having this discussion if they were anything but Conservative?

Would we be having this discussion if they were anything but Christian?

And...

Why should we care?

How much is enough?

How long do we beat this Dead Horse before we tire of it?

Should we find some Liberal Sexual Perverts to beat-up on, next?

Lord knows, there's plenty to choose from.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 9, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


AFTER the law has been applied you can do all of your "rw jesus forgives you" nonsense


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 9, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Are we done throwing rocks at the Christian Conservative Duggar Family yet?
> 
> Would we be having this discussion if they were anything but Conservative?
> 
> ...


we should care because the family has been raking in MILLIONS from the rw rubes out there whilst hiding a heinous un-christian secret.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 9, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Are we done throwing rocks at the Christian Conservative Duggar Family yet?
> ...


Sexuality (and related deviancy and aberration and perverseness) is a human condition, not a religious one, nor a sectarian one.

If such an episode had occurred in either your family or mine, would you (or I) have covered it up? I believe that the likely answer is: "Yes, of course."

Can it be said that, after such an unfortunate incident, that the teen-offender (Josh) had straightened-out, and was no longer likely to offend? Probably.

Can it be said that - once the offending teen had been straightened out - that they were once again, worthy spokespeople? I dunno. Maybe.

Can one offend - or be associated by blood ties with an offender - and have a change-of-heart and mind - and become worthy to speak on such? Maybe.

There's no escaping the fact that the kid phukked up.

There's also no escaping the fact that the Mainstream Media has turned the thing into a shark-like feeding frenzy and greatly harmed the family.

Rather like taking a rusty serrated steak-knife and slicing down the middle of an old scar - just to discredit and embarrass a family that had already suffered and had managed to heal and get past the pain for the most part and moved on with their lives.

Beyond the ghost of the 14-year-old offending teen - locked away in the mists of time - I blame the goddamned media for this particular feeding frenzy.

As well as the Liberals who are positively gushing with orgasmic delight over the distress of this family.

Mind you, Conservatives are capable of doing much the same thing, when the opportunity presents itself.

All of which speaks volumes as to the draconian manner in which we Americans have divided ourselves into two camps of similarly deluded plebians.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> you failed to put all that word salad in context. The crime was perpetrated by a rw fundie family member, currently held up as a paragon of rw SOCON virtue, and subsequently "hushed-up" as money was involved akin to Payland Enterprises in Alaska



The context is that you Communists are the most prudish and sexually repressive scum in history. 

Because you are fakers of reality reason has no impact on you. Using sexual repression for political gain is just another weapon in your war on liberty and American culture. And of course the double standard is fully used - you would happily kill Josh Duggar for inappropriately expressing sexual curiosity, whilst you pin a medal on Leena Dunham while you burned the boy at the stake, for her "bravery" in molesting her 1 year old sister.

There is no logic, there is no reason, there is only party to you sociopaths. 

What is the appropriate response to a boy touching his sisters naughty bits? Counseling. What was the outcome with Duggar? He went to counseling. 

YOU and your fellow Communists want to kill Duggar, not for what he did, but because your party bosses think that he can be used in the war to destroy America that you wage.

You ARE the Khmer Rouge reborn, and this case proves it. Your acts, your insanely out of proportion response, appear to be the acts of the severely mentally ill, but that isn't it - you and your party are simply evil. You have a goal of establishing an authoritarian dictatorship and you will crush ANYONE in your way. Savaging this boy to further your agenda of evil is just the way you leftists are.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 9, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


link?


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > you failed to put all that word salad in context. The crime was perpetrated by a rw fundie family member, currently held up as a paragon of rw SOCON virtue, and subsequently "hushed-up" as money was involved akin to Payland Enterprises in Alaska
> ...


ummm.... because they became millionaires of off rw rubes such as yourself while living a lie. Yeah. It irks me they cashed-in on being something they weren't


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 9, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> ...link?


Link to what?


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 9, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > ...link?
> ...


 that wall of text you just posted SOCON Apoligist


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Dude. I get it. You think incestuous pedophilia is normal.



I think you're a sick fucking prude who makes Queen Victoria look enlightened.

Little boys are curious about the parts on little girls. We don't condone it, we don't permit it, but we do take it in proportion. 

You don't - because you seek to slander and libel enemies of the party. You scumbags DAMAGED the victims, but you don't give a fuck - it's ONLY about attacking the enemy of the party.

{
essa Seewald came to the defense of her oldest brother, Josh Duggar, on Friday in an interview with Fox News anchor Megyn Kelly.

“I do want to speak up in his defense against people who are calling him a child molester or a pedophile or a rapist,” Seewald said, “I’m like that is so overboard and a lie really. I mean people get mad at me for saying that, but I can say this because I was one of the victims.”}

Jill Jessa say the release of Josh Duggar s police report is a re-victimization - The Washington Post

See Rati, you're a pile of shit - really you are. You don't care who you hurt, just as long as you can further the agenda of evil of your filthy party.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Btw, since you think it's normal, how many 5 year olds have you crept on?



How many one year olds have you opened the vagina of, scumbag?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 9, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


That wall of text was merely an articulation of personal opinion.

The only link that exists is the one leading to that post.

I would have thought that that was clearly understood by any reasonably discerning and perceptive  mind.

Also, I have no idea what a SOCON is, never mind being an Apoligist for same.

Is that shorthand for Southern Conservative?

Oh, and, by the way, I'm not apologizing for anyone, including the Duggars, whom I'd never even heard of, before this broke recently.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> ummm.... because they became millionaires of off rw rubes such as yourself while living a lie. Yeah. It irks me they cashed-in on being something they weren't



Prior to you little Goebbels savaging these people, I had never heard of them. I have no reason to believe the claims of a demagogue on anything - nor do I believe anything you or your fellow sociopaths post absent independent verification. 

You are merely a drone, the hate sites told you to attack, so you attack. That is all there is to it. Soros controls you absolutely.


----------



## whitehall (Jun 9, 2015)

The progs like to keep the Duggar story alive because it's all they got and it feeds on their hatred and bigotry. Why else punish a 30 year old man for a mistake he made when he was 14 if it's not about bigotry and hatred?  If you want to dig up examples of hypocrisy that are far more important than a kid who made a mistake you need to examine the background of the democrat candidate for president who who pretends to support women's rights and yet was a world class enabler for her husband's abuse of women.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 9, 2015)

The way resident rw'ers are falling over themselves w/ their "yabut" apologist statements is cringe worthy in itself


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> The way resident rw'ers are falling over themselves w/ their "yabut" apologist statements is cringe worthy in itself



The way you Khmer Rouge scum defend Dunham?

{
The passages cited include one that describes an incident when Dunham was seven and her sister was one and playing on the driveway. Dunham writes that “curiosity got the best” of her and she opened her sister’s vagina only to call for her mother when she found the toddler had “six or seven pebbles in there”.

“My mother didn’t bother asking why I had opened Grace’s vagina,” Dunham wrote. “This was within the spectrum of things that I did.”

In another passage that has attracted critics she describes trying to persuade her sister to “kiss her on the lips for five seconds” by offering gifts of sweets or coins. “Basically, anything a sexual predator might do to woo a small suburban girl, I was trying,” wrote Dunham.}

Lena Dunham apologises after critics accuse her of sexually molesting sister Culture The Guardian

Yabut she's a LESBIAN, so she is a hero....


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Family loyalty is a natural thing, but harboring the secrets of a child molester makes a parent a co-conspirator.
I would think finding out such a devastating fact would cause a parent to descend into the depths of depression surrounded by waves of guilt, wondering what they could have done to prevent such an egregious act.


Kondor3 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Family loyalty is a natural thing, but harboring the secrets of a child molester makes a parent a co-conspirator.
I would think finding out such a devastating fact would cause a parent to descend into the depths of depression surrounded by waves of guilt, wondering what they could have done to prevent such an egregious act.

Not only is the perpetrator's life being altered, but the victim's life is also being turned upside down and the act could possibly cause the victim to spiral out of control if left unattended.

Who's to say what the parent should do first.  I would think seeking immediate counseling from a reputable psychiatrist would help the parent(s) to navigate their way through a murky, heartbreaking situation.
If the perpetrator continues molesting, I think it would be advisable to remove him/her from the home in order to provide a safe environment while the victim's receive counseling for healing.
It's quite a conundrum as to whether the parent(s) should take the perpetrator to the police because he/she then will be a number in the juvenile courts.  If the parent(s) have the finances to send the perpetrator away to
a reputable rehab facility, perhaps that should be an option.  At least while the perpetrator is away, the specialists will have an opportunity to evaluate the perpetrator and advise if the authorities should be called in.

The above only refers to inside family molestations.  I would think if the perpetrator molested a child from outside the family, that victim's family has the right to call the police  immediately.  I would, wouldn't you?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Are we done throwing rocks at the Christian Conservative Duggar Family yet?
> ...




BINGO.

Their squeaky clean image as the perfect "christian" family led to $40,000 per episode.

Had TLC known that a sex offender was in the family, they would never have offered a contract.

Had FRC known that Josh Duggar was a sexual pervert, they never would have hired him. Which also blows the current lie that he already admitted to all of this about 5 years ago right out the window, and quickly at that.

The Duggar parents are most at fault for this, no doubt about it. Bad parenting, bad moves after the first couple of cases of sexual abuse. And then a cover-up to boot.

Sickening, just sickening. But people who criticize them are suddenly "bigots". Funny, that.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...




I believe SOCON is shorthand for Social Conservative.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 9, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



They were activists with an agenda for sure.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 9, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


You have no idea what a real Christian is or how one would feel about all this.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > The way resident rw'ers are falling over themselves w/ their "yabut" apologist statements is cringe worthy in itself
> ...


Who?!!!


----------



## Ravi (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Dude. I get it. You think incestuous pedophilia is normal.
> ...


How many times are you going to post defending a pedo?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> ...How many times are you going to post defending a pedo?


How many times are you gonna label a 14-year-old kid a Pedo (for life) who simply went way overboard in the Sexual Curiosity and Early Teen Horniness Department (and whose own family dealt with the matter internally), 15 or 20 years ago, for no better purpose than trying to score political brownie points?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> How many times are you going to post defending a pedo?



No one is defending him, and he isn't a "pedo."

You are just a filthy demagogue, slandering those who the party directs you to slander. What he did was wrong, and he was sent to counseling - as is appropriate for the situation.

You try to hype this because you are a sick pile of shit, and because your master at the hate sites told you to.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 9, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


apparently home schooling played a lot in setting up the perfect situation for abuse. Ironic seeing as the rw'ers are constantly trying to shut down the Dept of Education


----------



## Ravi (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > How many times are you going to post defending a pedo?
> ...


You're a pig that thinks a sexually mature male molesting a five year old is no big deal.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 9, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


^ that. TooTall seems to be putting the preventing the tarnishing of the SOCONs religion before common decency. Sad.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


He didn't say it was No Big Deal.

He said that it had been dealt with, and that it was a very young kid (just beyond puberty) who had done it, and he called you out for trying to make more of it.

There may be more right than wrong, with his analysis about the nature of the problem, and reaction to it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> You're a pig that thinks a sexually mature male molesting a five year old is no big deal.



You're a lying pile of shit with a stick up your ass. You are a complete scumbag, so intent on attacking an enemy of your filthy party that no lie crosses the line for you.

You are a sick fuck, seek help.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 9, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


GMAFB. He said I was a prude because I found it bad behavior.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Dude. I get it. You think incestuous pedophilia is normal.
> ...


i just LOVE rw meltdowns  from the likes of nonsense2008


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > You're a pig that thinks a sexually mature male molesting a five year old is no big deal.
> ...


...said the resident rw hack


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


You're a prude because you're terrified of the human body and (gasp!) naked people. Thinking that kids should be held to adult levels of responsibility and accountability just makes you boorish and cruel.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> GMAFB. He said I was a prude because I found it bad behavior.



You are a prude because you come unglued that children are sexually curious, You have no sense of proportion and seek to fan flames that long ago went out.

You do it because you seek to attack enemies of the party.

I find you FAR more creepy and disturbing than I do Josh Duggar - he got treatment - perhaps you should seek the same.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


I forgot, you're another one that is okay with sexually mature males creeping on their 5 year old sister.

Your screen name, does the "them" mean pedos?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


I never said I was ok with it. Why do you have to lie?


----------



## Ravi (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > GMAFB. He said I was a prude because I found it bad behavior.
> ...


How many more posts will you make claiming that a teenager assaulting a five year old is simple sexual curiosity?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> [
> i just LOVE rw meltdowns  from the likes of nonsense2008



BWAHAHAHAHAH

Weak, even for you.

I see that none of you Khmer Rouge types are having a fit about Dunham, who did FAR worse that Duggar...

Some are more equal than others.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


You keep claiming it is merely sex play.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


I said it was sex play and I said it was wrong. You're an asshole and a liar both. Shame on you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> I never said I was ok with it. Why do you have to lie?



Because it's all she's got.

She and the other leftist tsking "well I never" have no foundation for their prudish shit, so when reason is presented, they lie.

Rati is infamous around here for lying. Her sock will show up soon and repeat her lies.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Agreed. Their agenda is transparent. This all came about because of the target rich environment home schooling engenders. VERY ironic considering the rw'ers continual drum beat attack on normal education.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> How many more posts will you make claiming that a teenager assaulting a five year old is simple sexual curiosity?



How many more posts will you lie through your fucking teeth, scumbag.

You're sick, seek help.

Seriously.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > I never said I was ok with it. Why do you have to lie?
> ...


where is valerie, now that you mention it? 

seriously though, this is the result of one of the rw'ers wholly grails  home schooling


----------



## Ravi (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I didn't see you say it was wrong. IIRC, you said it was normal.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 9, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


These two make D4E look normal.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


I said it was more common than we think. I know what I said, skid mark.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


ummm..... perhaps because that would be off-topic & considered a deflection?


----------



## Ravi (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


It is not common and common implies normal.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


I repeat some adolescent male fascinated by girls figures touched one while she slept. Big fucking deal. Next you'll complain that he reads national Geographic so as to look at naked black people. Something I did as a child. Or peeked through the heating vent at girls in the shower. ooooOOOOO. These liberals forget what it was like to be adolescents.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



What would you do if Josh Duggar had touched your little girl?


----------



## Valerie (Jun 9, 2015)

UncensoredFraud_08 said:


> I am infamous around here for lying. My sock will show up soon and repeat my lies.




mm hmm


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


I didn't say it was common, I said it was more common than people think. It's a comparative statement. The reason you aren't quoting me is you know you're lying and if you try to change my quotes, I'll nail you with the mods.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> where is valerie, now that you mention it?
> 
> seriously though, this is the result of one of the rw'ers wholly grails  home schooling



Rati has to fire up a VM and get a discrete IP to run the Valerie sock.

Oh and, really stupid bullshit. This is extremely common - and has been since the beginning of time. This is why I say you Khmer Rouge members are prudes, you play make believe that no boy ever touched a girls privates before Josh Duggar - it's fucking stupid. Parents deal with it. In my day, the boy got a severe whipping - now they do counseling. Either way, you nip it in the bud and move on with life. It's how grown ups deal with things, but not how leftists do.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 9, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


They don't forget, they lie and claim they never did this kind of shit when they were kids.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 9, 2015)

see how the unhinged one just can't stop fantasizing about me...


----------



## Valerie (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> They don't forget, they lie and claim *they never did this kind of shit when they were kids*.




so are you saying that's what you did??


----------



## Ravi (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


I would have broke his fucking face.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 9, 2015)

Valerie said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > They don't forget, they lie and claim *they never did this kind of shit when they were kids*.
> ...


I'm saying we all did things as kids we aren't proud of today. Anyone who claims different is a fucking liar.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Did you molest little girls?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Internet tough guy?  I bet you're a pathetic pussy IRL.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...



Ante up, gangsta.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


It also isn't more common.

You guys have just proven my point of the OP. Saying it wasn't that big of a deal because they were asleep, or it was just sex play, or whatever other stupid excuse you dopes cough up just empowers sex offenders.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 9, 2015)

rw SOCON apologists are STILL



this is delicious


----------



## Ravi (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > where is valerie, now that you mention it?
> ...


Neither incest nor feeling up five year olds is extremely common. Jesus fuck.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Children who lack mens rei are not sex offenders. This thing you do of holding children to adult standards when you think it might embarrass Christians is more than just intellectually dishonest, it's evil. You are evil.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


To the degree that Josh Duggar did?


----------



## Ravi (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You did? As a teenager you felt up your 5 year old sister?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


I hope not....but I'm beginning to worry about RW households from some of the things I'm hearing here.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


I'm not the topic. Keep it up and I'll report you.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Dude? You just claimed people lie if they claim they never did this kind of shit.

Report away, asshole.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


My goodness!  Not all of us had the kind of childhood you seem to have had.  We had parents that protected us and siblings that knew that molestation is wrong.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


It's got nothing to do with Christians asswipe.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> I'm saying we all did things as kids we aren't proud of today. Anyone who claims different is a fucking liar.





i noticed you had to move your goal post from "stuff like this" to stuff you "aren't proud of".


why is that?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> rw SOCON apologists are STILL
> 
> 
> 
> this is delicious


I agree...they are going deeper and deeper into that "Everyone molested little sisters at teens, you're a liar if you don't admit it" rabbit hole.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Not any specific action such as the subject of the OP, but things that are shameful. All kids do this kind of thing. And yes, anyone who claims to never have done awful things as a child is lying.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


Most siblings won't even kiss their sibs because of the cootie factor. Which is apparently the NORMAL and COMMON response in humans.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


B
U
L
L
S
H
I
T


----------



## Ravi (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


All kids do not do this kind of thing. In fact, most kids do not.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


"Awful things".......nice out there, buckeroo..........Define "awful things".


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


You're full of shit. Nobody believes you.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Most fourteen year olds abuse five year olds sexually? That is what you are claiming.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I see BlueGin thanked this post. Does that mean that BlueGin also did this kind of thing as a teen?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


If you aren't going to quote me right, then STFU. In fact I'm going to make that happen. Ignored. I hope you die very soon.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



What a disturbingly sick thing to say to someone.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


So...this creepy behavior of teenage boys with their younger sisters DOES have something to do with Christians.   Ok then, if you say so.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Apparently that is more of that standard Christian behavior that he totes so often.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


 
In my humble opinion, that's really crossing the line.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


So you are now saying that everyone believes that MOST kids do that kind of thing.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I did quote you. You said "all kids do this kind of thing"


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


Not his line, apparently.  Heck, he probably would say that everyone does it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> These two make D4E look normal.



You make Hillary Clinton look honest, you shit flinging feral baboon.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Maybe he's crying out for help.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > These two make D4E look normal.
> ...


Ah look...more christian behavior.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


IMO his claim that this action of Duggars was just common sex play is more disturbing.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> ummm..... perhaps because that would be off-topic & considered a deflection?



Oh, it's "off topic" that a leftist lesbian admits to molesting her 1 year old sister?

Wow, you Khmer Rouge types have not a hint of integrity - not a hint.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> It is not common and common implies normal.



Rati, you're stupid as a fucking brick.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > ummm..... perhaps because that would be off-topic & considered a deflection?
> ...



What are your thoughts about Lena Dunham's admission of what she did to her baby sister?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


I've heard two different versions of this one....which is the truth?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Valeratisock said:


> The story of Leena Dunham molesting her sister excited me.



Really Rati?

Standard Disclaimer: I can change backquotes too, sock.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> They don't forget, they lie and claim they never did this kind of shit when they were kids.



Except when they write it in books, the way "Girls" creator Leena Dunham did. 

BUT it's only wrong when Christians do it...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Ah look...more christian behavior.



Rati's a Christian? 

I was guessing ISIS....


----------



## Valerie (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> It's got nothing to do with Christians asswipe.





saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> B
> U
> L
> L
> ...




that must be why YOU are defending him, right?  

is there anything a poor poor persecuted Christian with an agenda won't excuse?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ah look...more christian behavior.
> ...


Look.  More christian behavior.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> What are your thoughts about Lena Dunham's admission of what she did to her baby sister?



She sexually molested her sister - and is proud of it. To the left, that makes her a hero.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> [
> I've heard two different versions of this one....which is the truth?



The one she published in her book, you fucking retard.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


I haven't read her book.....you have?  How much did it cost you?


----------



## Valerie (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BUT it's only wrong when Christians do it...




[/QUOTE]



see how you have to lie to convince yourself that you're right about something..


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



.


bodecea said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



She did things I would never have done had I had a sister.  She claims she was raised in a sexually healthy environment, but I don't think kissing your baby sister while you pleasure yourself is healthy.
Just my opinion.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > What are your thoughts about Lena Dunham's admission of what she did to her baby sister?
> ...


How old was she?  How old was her sister?  What form did the sexual molestation take?   ...........since you read her book and all....and since the three things I asked are "conditions" RWrs have put forward as excuses in the Josh Duggar case.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Valerie said:


> that must be why YOU are defending him, right?



That must be why you're a lying pile of shit, sock.

Someone wipe a pigs ass with you, after the pig took a big shit, sock?



> is there anything a poor poor persecuted Christian with an agenda won't excuse?



Is there anything you sexually repressed, sick fucks won't openly lie about?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


Ugh...yeah, that's creepy.....


----------



## Ravi (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


Mine as well. It's sick and she also deserves punishment. Just like Josh Duggar.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > that must be why YOU are defending him, right?
> ...


And.............even more christian behavior.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


The more I hear, I agree.......but what punishment has Josh Duggar gotten?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> How old was she?  How old was her sister?



You sick fucks said it didn't matter - that Duggar MUST be savaged despite the fact he was 13 at the time, AND HAD BEEN IN TREATMENT.

Was your lesbian hero treated for her molestation of her sister?



> What form did the sexual molestation take?   ...........since you read her book and all....and since the three things I asked are "conditions" RWrs have put forward as excuses in the Josh Duggar case.



Reread the cited passage, retard.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 9, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



People claimed the report was released illegally because a Judge ruled that it was.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...



She said she was 13 when she bribed her sister to kiss her.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> And.............even more christian behavior.



Is openly lying to defame others "lesbian behavior," retard?

Standard Disclaimer: I find it amusing that you keep calling me a "Christian," retard.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > How old was she?  How old was her sister?
> ...


I now have no problem condemning this Dunham person.....no problem at all. No excuses whatsoever.   Can the RWrs around here say the same about Josh Duggar, or is it "more excuses and deflections" time?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Double ugh.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> The more I hear, I agree.......but what punishment has Josh Duggar gotten?



Counseling -  you fucking retard.

That's how grownups deal with these situations.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 9, 2015)

Valerie said:


> that must be why YOU are defending him, right?
> 
> is there anything a poor poor persecuted Christian with an agenda won't excuse?





Uncensored2008 said:


> That must be why you're a lying pile of shit, sock.
> 
> Someone wipe a pigs ass with you, after the pig took a big shit, sock?
> 
> ...




aww you always sound angry.  hahaha at you!


here, i'm going to type.real.slow.just.for.you.

sexual abuse of children is wrong ALWAYS period. 



PS calling me Rav's sock when you know it is not true..?  there's a WORD for that.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > And.............even more christian behavior.
> ...


I'm not calling you a "Christian".. I say you have christian behavior.   (And you ironically accuse me of being stupid.....lol)


----------



## Ravi (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


None, I should have finished my sentence: Just like Josh Duggar deserves punishment.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The more I hear, I agree.......but what punishment has Josh Duggar gotten?
> ...


Usually people don't send their children to a pedophile for counseling.  Just sayin'


----------



## TooTall (Jun 9, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Real Christians forgive transgressions when the person asks for forgiveness and  shows sincere remorse for their sins as Josh Duggar did.  It is rather obvious you know NOTHING about Christians so give it up.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Valerie said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > that must be why YOU are defending him, right?
> ...


Yeah...."stupid".


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> I now have no problem condemning this Dunham person.....no problem at all. No excuses whatsoever.   Can the RWrs around here say the same about Josh Duggar, or is it "more excuses and deflections" time?



Josh Duggar did something wrong, and was put in treatment for it. 

Now you filthy demagogues dig it up 15 years later and make a huge case out of it.

Y'all are some sick fucks - you know that, right?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


So...if I murdered someone and then asked for forgiveness....and "show sincere remorse" for that murder.....it's all forgiven?  Cool.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I now have no problem condemning this Dunham person.....no problem at all. No excuses whatsoever.   Can the RWrs around here say the same about Josh Duggar, or is it "more excuses and deflections" time?
> ...


Who's started most of the threads about Josh Duggar here?   Hint....it isn't us.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

TooTall said:


> [
> Real Christians forgive transgressions when the person asks for forgiveness and  shows sincere remorse for their sins as Josh Duggar did.  It is rather obvious you know NOTHING about Christians so give it up.



I'm not a Christian, and I won't forgive these Khmer Rouge piles of shit for their filthy demagoguery.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Josh Duggar did something wrong, and was put in treatment for it.
> 
> Now you filthy demagogues dig it up 15 years later and make a huge case out of it.
> 
> Y'all are some sick fucks - you know that, right?





tissue?


19 INSANE Facts You Never Knew About The Duggars From 19 Kids And Counting 

The Duggar Family s 19 Most Controversial Quotes Radar Online


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Would you describe Josh's remorse and how he was able to satiate his sexual desires?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Who's started most of the threads about Josh Duggar here?   Hint....it isn't us.



Rati is one of you Khmer Rouge fucks.

Stop lying retard, and I will stop pointing out what a fucking liar you are.

Deal?


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I now have no problem condemning this Dunham person.....no problem at all. No excuses whatsoever.   Can the RWrs around here say the same about Josh Duggar, or is it "more excuses and deflections" time?
> ...



What exactly was the treatment?


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



So you're a hypocrite.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Valerie said:


> tissue?
> 
> 
> 19 INSANE Facts You Never Knew About The Duggars From 19 Kids And Counting



Can't Rati put you in the washer, sock? That pig shit reeks...


----------



## TooTall (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



You don't even know what a pedophile is. I will educate you.  A pedophile is an adult who is sexually attracted to young children.  A 14 or 15 year old who is curious is not an adult.  I will stick with considering you an ignorant bigot.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Hanging out with a pedo for a few months was the treatment.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Who's started most of the threads about Josh Duggar here?   Hint....it isn't us.
> ...


And more christian behavior.   You're getting good at modeling it.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 9, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


A 14/15 year old is sexually an adult.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 9, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



There was no arrest, indictment or trial of Josh Duggar, therefore what law are you referring too?


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > And.............even more christian behavior.
> ...


Apparently it is.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...






TooTall said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Is a 15 year old with an erection who is molesting his 5 year old baby sister a pedophile or just curious?
Why is he curious at that age?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> What exactly was the treatment?



Let me google that for you


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



They didn't. Stop lying.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> So you're a hypocrite.



In what way?


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I now have no problem condemning this Dunham person.....no problem at all. No excuses whatsoever.   Can the RWrs around here say the same about Josh Duggar, or is it "more excuses and deflections" time?
> ...



Yes they are.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Is a 15 year old with an erection who is molesting his 5 year old baby sister a pedophile or just curious?
> Why is he curious at that age?



So you were present and observed his response?

Why didn't you stop it?

You Khmer Rouge types are some SICK fuckers...


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly was the treatment?
> ...



Are you unable to answer?
He was sent to a facility notorious for sexual abuse and the founder had to step down because of his egregious behavior with 34 females.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> The parents didn't think it was okay either. They sent Josh out of the home to get therapy.
> 
> Look at Ravi distorting the truth once again. Shocking.




His therapy consisted of a remodel job for a friend and fellow pervert.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



Where has anyone said sexual abuse of children is not wrong?


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Another lie.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Is a 15 year old with an erection who is molesting his 5 year old baby sister a pedophile or just curious?
> ...



You're response is juvenile, and it is evident that you are unable to be conversant with adults.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...




That cop was a friend of the family, another fellow pervert.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > The parents didn't think it was okay either. They sent Josh out of the home to get therapy.
> ...



He was sent to IBLP in Arkansas. Which BTW is also an organization the government uses to rehab inmates.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Another lib lie


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...





Um, you can look it up.  It's not classified information.  It's all out there on the internets.  (eye roll)


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > So you're a hypocrite.
> ...



You have said what true Christians feel and what they would do in particular situations; however, you've now admitted that you are not a Christian, therefore, you are, in my opinion, unable to speak for Christians.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



If you are arrested for murder and you are tried and convicted, you can be forgiven.  The law does not do the forgiving, that is up to God.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> [
> Usually people don't send their children to a pedophile for counseling.  Just sayin'



Nor did they in this case; you were just lyin'...

You're a Khmer Rouge democrat, you lie without remorse or hesitation.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> You have said what true Christians feel and what they would do in particular situations;



I have?

Care to link that?



> however, you've now admitted that you are not a Christian, therefore, you are, in my opinion, unable to speak for Christians.



Since you are lying about this, your words are irrelevant.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Oooh...it's on the internet " eye roll ".


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > You have said what true Christians feel and what they would do in particular situations;
> ...



You are a foul-mouthed drama queen; someone who says one thing and when that doesn't work for your advantage, you say something else hoping no one will notice.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> You're response is juvenile, and it is evident that you are unable to be conversant with adults.



Your response is demagoguery.

You make up lies to slander those hated by your party.

Yeah, that does make you a bad person.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > You're response is juvenile, and it is evident that you are unable to be conversant with adults.
> ...



I'm not sure if you are simple-minded or what ...


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...





The Duggar's learned about him molesting his sister in 2002.  They did nothing about it. They say they disciplined him at home. According to Wiki, In March 2003, Jim Bob and Michelle learned of additional incidents and victims with Josh confessing he had touched their breast and genital region, while they slept and in a few cases while awake, and that this abuse included a much younger sister, who according to the Duggars, didn't understand she had been improperly touched. At this time, Jim Bob said he shared his concerns with church elders

Still no fucking police report!

Jim Bob told police that he had enrolled Josh in a program consisting of physical labor and counseling, after consulting with his church's leadership. Michelle said that *Josh had been sent away from home for a period of three months to work for a family friend who was remodeling a building.* Later reports suggest that Josh may have been sent to a facility in Little Rock, Arkansas, owned by the Institute in Basic Life Principles, a ministry and adolescent training program founded by Bill Gothard, who was a Duggar family friend. Bill Gothard was later ousted from the Institute in 2014, amid allegations that Gothard had sexually harassed a number of women and on several occasions failed to report knowledge of child sexual abuse.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


That's right.  There wasn't.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Oooh...it's on the internet " eye roll ".



Rati is a fucking liar, a completely reprehensible pile of shit.

The counseling Duggar went to was modeled thus.






What Did Josh Duggar s Counseling Look Like 

Calling the counselor a pedophile is exactly the level of Pol Pot slander and libel expected from complete scum like Rati.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...




Again, it's not classified information. Jim Bob is the one who claimed the cop was a friend of the family.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



If Josh Duggar had tried to lie out of what he did or bragged or was proud of what he did, I would be the first one to condemn him.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> That cop was a friend of the family, another fellow pervert.



The cop was a pervert? You based this slanderous claim on, what?


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



He went to IBLP from March 17 ,2003 through July 19,2003. All your little left rag mags have confirmed this. 


Name the person who he was sent away to.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Um, you can look it up.  It's not classified information.  It's all out there on the internets.  (eye roll)



Which makes it all the more amazing that you sit here and openly lie, Cruella.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> You are a foul-mouthed drama queen; someone who says one thing and when that doesn't work for your advantage, you say something else hoping no one will notice.



You are simply a liar.

Another leftist who lies in hopes of slandering and libeling the enemies of the party.

You're a scumbag - you know this, right?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Um, you can look it up.  It's not classified information.  It's all out there on the internets.  (eye roll)
> ...




The police report is posted online, you idiot.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


Actually, I find he speaks for them quite well.   I'm not seeing any complaints.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

TooTall said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



And when did Josh get arrested?


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > You are a foul-mouthed drama queen; someone who says one thing and when that doesn't work for your advantage, you say something else hoping no one will notice.
> ...



"Another leftist who lies in hopes of slandering and libeling the enemies of the party."
Who are the enemies?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> I'm not sure if you are simple-minded or what ...



I'm fully sure that you're simple minded.

I'm also sure that you have no integrity whatsoever.

Another scumbag leftist lying to defame enemies of the party.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


And more christian behavior.    You do it so well.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> The way resident rw'ers are falling over themselves w/ their "yabut" apologist statements is cringe worthy in itself



Indeed.

It's just plain old sad.


saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Oh, I know enough real Christians to know that they would never put up with this kind of sickness like the sickness in the Duggar family.

But I do indeed find your hubris interesting. Are you aware that hubris is a major sin?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> And when did Josh get arrested?



??

Why would he be arrested, retard?


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if you are simple-minded or what ...
> ...



Your certainty is staggering.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



And that's the same program founded by Bill Gothard, friend of the Duggar's, who was later ousted from the Institute in 2014, amid allegations that Gothard had sexually harassed a number of women and on several occasions failed to report knowledge of child sexual abuse


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > That cop was a friend of the family, another fellow pervert.
> ...


Yeah...it's not like he didn't get convicted of sexual abuse or anything.............oops.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> [
> "Another leftist who lies in hopes of slandering and libeling the enemies of the party."
> Who are the enemies?



Duggar, clearly. But I suspect you would lie about anyone the hate sites told you to lie about. Who is on the KOS hit list today?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Oooh...it's on the internet " eye roll ".
> ...





You've just given us a great example of why Christian extremists are so fucked up.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




Oh, that's scary...


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


He sees everyone in black/white terms...either you agree with him, or you're the enemy.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> And more christian behavior.    You do it so well.



More Khmer Rouge behavior - Pol Pot would be proud, shortbus!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> rw SOCON apologists are STILL
> 
> 
> 
> this is delicious



It's quite a phenomenon!°


----------



## Valerie (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Can't Rati put you in the washer, sock? That *pig shit reeks..*.




that's probably just your filthy fist, so stanky from all the sock asses you're up in all day just to attack liberals on the internet.


to 'censor' your magical mystery act would truly be a crime against creative genius..huh?   

is there any disgusting behavior you _wouldn't _excuse in pursuit of your political agenda?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> He sees everyone in black/white terms...either you agree with him, or you're the enemy.



I see those who openly lie to slander and libel enemies of the party for what they are, demagogues.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



He was investigated and forced to retire from the organization. 

Which btw is still open and which is still utilized by the government for inmate rehab at the county,state and federal level. Far cry from what you are claiming.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > And when did Josh get arrested?
> ...


Well, to you and others like you>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>apparently nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Valerie said:


> that's probably just your filthy fist, so stanky from all the sock asses you're up in all day just to attack liberals on the internet.



I wasn't the fist that had you on it, sock.



> to 'censor' your magical mystery act would truly be a crime against creative genius..huh?
> 
> is there any disgusting behavior you _wouldn't _excuse in pursuit of your political agenda?



Rati, you may be a liar, you are certainly a scumbag - hey, I just listed all your good points..


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


^^ ironic post is ironic.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> [
> Well, to you and others like you>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>apparently nothing out of the ordinary.



Of course you stoop to slander - but you can't give an answer, retard.

What would he be arrested for, scumbag? Specifically? 

You made a claim (rather repeated what you masters at the hate sites trained you to claim,) list what he would have been arrested for? Remember, this is a 13 to 15 year old we are talking about.

You can go back to ThinkProgress to find out what you think about this - I'll wait.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


You know....I don't think of any of your as the enemy...and I bet we agree on many things...and that is cool.   Uncensored.......thinks in much simpler terms.  And I DO mean simpler.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



A 15 year old boy who molests a 5 year old little girl is a sicko.  You may not find it to be disturbing but many people do.
I have absolutely nothing to do with what he did; therefore, I cannot bear witness which nullifies your accusation that I'm a liar.  The confession so it seems fell from Josh's lips.
Anyone with a modicum of humanness would be concerned for the children who came in contact with him or who now come in contact with him.  If I had a child, I would never leave my child with someone like Josh even if he lay prostate on the floor, sobbing that he was sorry.
I don't hate him or anyone for that matter, but I'm developing a very low tolerance for ignorance, and people like you whose only agenda it seems is to spew hateful vitriol towards others who don't share your viewpoints.
It is never okay to touch a child inappropriately no matter how curious you may be.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Rati, you may be a liar, you are certainly a scumbag - hey, I just listed all your good points..





i'll take that as a no...   



_"is there any disgusting behavior you wouldn't excuse in pursuit of your political agenda?_"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> The police report is posted online, you idiot.



Yes Cruella, it sure is...

Dumbass,


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...




They need to shut it down. Anyone who would send their child there is an unfit parent.

Bill Gothard, an Illinois-based advocate for home schooling and conservative dress who warned against rock music and debt, has resigned from the ministry he founded after allegations of sexually harassing women who worked at his ministry and failing to report child abuse cases.

Gothard’s resignation from the Institute in Basic Life Principles, according to a letter sent to families affiliated with the ministry he founded, comes a week after he was put on administrative leave. According to an organizer involved in the whistle-blowing website Recovering Grace, 34 women told the website they had been sexually harassed; four women alleged molestation.

RNS spoke with several women who alleged they were sexual harassed, including one woman who alleged that Gothard molested her when she was 17.

Gothard is 79 and single.  (Yuck)


Conservative leader Bill Gothard resigns following abuse allegations - The Washington Post


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > rw SOCON apologists are STILL
> ...



Sure seems to be the direction in which these apologists are going...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Your certainty is staggering.



Nah, that's the vodka and meth you've consumed.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Well, we can see that you think on terms of being told what to think.  It's not surprising that you, in your simple way, think everyone else does it the same way.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > The police report is posted online, you idiot.
> ...




Well, um, yep, it sure is. Idiot.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Your certainty is staggering.
> ...



You're an absolute idiot.  Go away.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Your certainty is staggering.
> ...


It IS interesting where your experiences takes you.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Hey... Maybe they should shut down the federal government too. After all Bill Clinton was investigated for sexual harrassment and lying about it. And then impeached. Must mean Obama is a rapist too.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Are you allowed to vote?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...





It means you're a complete moron.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Your certainty is staggering.
> ...




Look at the dingbats defending a child molester....


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


Having an affair with another adult = a 15 year old molesting several young (5 yr old) girls................to you.
Being impeached and disbarred after millions of dollars of investigation = doing nothing for years then sending to another child molester..................to you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> A 15 year old boy who molests a 5 year old little girl is a sicko.



Should he be put to death? 

Burned at the stake?



> You may not find it to be disturbing but many people do.



Yes, you Khmer Rouge types are OUTRAGED, OUTRAGED I tells ya...

Duggar fondled his sisters. It must be dealt with - and it was. You filthy fucks dug it up 15 years later to make political hay. In doing so, you violated the victims yet again. You don't give a fuck, you want to trash the hated enemy, who gets hurt is not your concern.



> I have absolutely nothing to do with what he did; therefore, I cannot bear witness which nullifies your accusation that I'm a liar.  The confession so it seems fell



Nor does anyone else here, despite what the filthy fuck Rati claims.



> from Josh's lips.
> Anyone with a modicum of humanness would be concerned for the children who came in contact with him or who now come in contact with him.  If I had a child, I would never leave my child with someone like Josh even if he lay prostate on the floor, sobbing that he was sorry.
> I don't hate him or anyone for that matter, but I'm developing a very low tolerance for ignorance, and people like you whose only agenda it seems is to spew hateful vitriol towards others who don't share your viewpoints.
> It is never okay to touch a child inappropriately no matter how curious you may be.



About 90 of the male population "played doctor" with girls when they were young - about the same number of girls did. 

Not that Khmer Rouge types are rational, but you ever here of "appropriate response?"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Your meltdowns are a spectacle to watch.  But wishing for someone to die is, well, pretty damned nasty.

You need to chill out some, I think.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if you are simple-minded or what ...
> ...




I think the Duggars damaged their own reputation.  So much for personal responsibility....


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > A 15 year old boy who molests a 5 year old little girl is a sicko.
> ...



Simple options for simple people?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Look at the dingbats defending a child molester....



Look at the liars, retreating to slander because they can't rationally support their idiocy.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > A 15 year old boy who molests a 5 year old little girl is a sicko.
> ...



You're describing yourself as Josh Duggar clone.  Go away!


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > A 15 year old boy who molests a 5 year old little girl is a sicko.
> ...


1.  Where do you get those figures?

2.  You chalk this up to "playing doctor", do you?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Having an affair with another adult = a 15 year old molesting several young (5 yr old) girls................to you.
> Being impeached and disbarred after millions of dollars of investigation = doing nothing for years then sending to another child molester..................to you.



Wait a minute retard, YOU claimed that a man accused of sexually harassing a coworker was a "pedophile," you're on thin ice to pretend outrage against others.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Hmmm, interesting.

Where is Josh Duggar's remorse?

LOL...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> [
> 1.  Where do you get those figures?
> 
> 2.  You chalk this up to "playing doctor", do you?



Way to run from the point, retard.

Duggar did wrong, and went to treatment for it.

The ONLY reason you make an issue of this is because the hate sites have talking points instructing the drones to spew slander.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > A 15 year old boy who molests a 5 year old little girl is a sicko.
> ...





You little freak.  5-7 year old children play doctor, not 15 year old boys...and not with their 5 year old sisters.  Moron.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



A good analogy of Josh Duggar's treatment would be an alcoholic who was given the keys to the company's liquor cabinet.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




Yes, they did. They sent him to a state trooper who is now serving a 56-year jail sentence for:

KIDDIE PORN.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...




He didn't go to treatment.  He went on a remodel job with a fellow pervert.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



It means you have no argument left.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...




I've never seen parents make as many bad decisions in a row as the Duggar parents have made.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...




Spoken like a true Christian.  LOL!


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Lie


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...





Seems they are surrounded by perverts.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 9, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



They went to the police station and he confessed. 

Take it up with the corrupt police chief that hired him.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



So is the democrat party. Full of perverts.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




In a separate interview with police, Michelle Duggar later says that the treatment program the person attended was not with a certified counselor but with a “guy they knew in Little Rock who is remodeling a building,” the report says.

A timeline of the molestation allegations against Josh Duggar - The Washington Post


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Jim Bob In the same report said he was sent to IBLP.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...





BlueGin said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


The ex-state trooper, Duggar's friend, gave Josh a warning and let him go.  The ex-state trooper is now behind bars for the next 56 years for child pornography.  What is it that you can't understand?


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Stop being such a dunderhead.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> You little freak.  5-7 year old children play doctor, not 15 year old boys...and not with their 5 year old sisters.  Moron.



Oh, that's right Cruella, 15 year old boys (13 in this case) have no interest at all in the opposite sex.

You prudish sick fucks sure are smart..


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...




16 months later....
*July 2003:* According to Jim Bob Duggar’s statement to police, this is the first time that the family tells a law enforcement official about the incidents in their home. The 2006 report says that the discussion between a church elder, a person believed to be Josh Duggar, and Jim Bob Duggar was with a corporal in the Arkansas State Police, who gave the person “a very stern talk” about his actions. The matter went no further at this time, according to the report, and the corporal told the group who approached him that because they “had already put [redacted] through a treatment program, there was nothing else to do.”

That officer, Joseph Truman Hutchens, is currently serving a 56-year prison sentence in an Arkansas Department of Correction facility for child pornography offenses.

A timeline of the molestation allegations against Josh Duggar - The Washington Post


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > You little freak.  5-7 year old children play doctor, not 15 year old boys...and not with their 5 year old sisters.  Moron.
> ...



If your views are so lax and you are so forgiving, why are young beautiful teachers going to prison because a 15 year old boy was curious?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> A good analogy of Josh Duggar's treatment would be an alcoholic who was given the keys to the company's liquor cabinet.



Ah, you took time to go back to KOS and reload your thoughts?



Hey, You're Khmer Rouge, you can never have too much hate to spew!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > You little freak.  5-7 year old children play doctor, not 15 year old boys...and not with their 5 year old sisters.  Moron.
> ...





He was fucking 15, you moron.  And most 15 year old boys don't touch their sisters, you little freak.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> If your views are so lax and you are so forgiving, why are young beautiful teachers going to prison because a 15 year old boy was curious?


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > A good analogy of Josh Duggar's treatment would be an alcoholic who was given the keys to the company's liquor cabinet.
> ...



"you can never have too much hate to spew!"
So it seems as you keep on keeping on.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > If your views are so lax and you are so forgiving, why are young beautiful teachers going to prison because a 15 year old boy was curious?



Answer the question.  What's the problem, cat got your tongue?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > A 15 year old boy who molests a 5 year old little girl is a sicko.
> ...


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Yet here you are defending one.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> He was fucking 15, you moron.  And most 15 year old boys don't touch their sisters, you little freak.



He was 13 at the first indecent and 14  at the second.  Remember Herr Goebbels, the police report is on line...

"James said that in March of 2002 [redacted, Josh] who had just turned 14, came to him very upset and crying. James said that [redacted, Josh] had told him that he had been sneaking into [redacted, his sisters’] room at night and had been touching [redacted, his sisters] on the breasts and vaginal areas while they were sleeping."

Hey, you've got to lie Cruella, the party depends on your lies!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


Why does his age keep going up every time the lying Left tells it?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Yet here you are defending one.



Yes Cruella, lying through your fucking teeth does make us all respect you...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 9, 2015)

He touched the little girls over their clothing, so no molestation was done?

And...............because he did it while they were asleep, there's no real harm done?

Really?

It doesn't justify the action, it just makes it more creepy by him saying he did it while they were asleep (and therefore extremely vulnerable).


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > He was fucking 15, you moron.  And most 15 year old boys don't touch their sisters, you little freak.
> ...




It was still going on in 2003, you idiot.  You do the math. It was going on until he was 15.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Nope. Just countering your outright lies and distortions as you try to railroad someone. Hey ...if your argument is so tight...Why you got to embellish it?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 9, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Yes sir. And I took her off ignore. Is there anything else I can do for you?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> He touched the little girls over their clothing, so no molestation was done?
> 
> And...............because he did it while they were asleep, there's no real harm done?
> 
> ...




Oh look, another Khmer Rouge member coming to lie...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 9, 2015)

The basic gist of what I said what HIS OWN FREAKING STATEMENT Uncensored.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


I guess Carla Danger is the sock you were talking about. Uncanny how you predicted that.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> He touched the little girls over their clothing, so no molestation was done?
> 
> And...............because he did it while they were asleep, there's no real harm done?
> 
> ...



Santa came down the dirty chimney and didn't get one speck of ash on his suit.  And when he fell to the floor, no one heard him because they were sound asleep.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Did you date Josh?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 9, 2015)

When I was 14, I got a job in a grocery store after school, weekends, and summers. By the time I was 15, I bought my own used car. I was a bit worried, because I did not know to ask for the title when I bought it. I did not have a driver's license. the car had no plate, registration, or insurance. Luckily, I was never pulled over by the cops. However, I need not have worried. I could have just told them that I was playing Daytona 500.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...





Holy shit, there is something wrong with your reading abilities.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Sounds worse... Yet better for their cause .


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Thats our nonsense2008


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > He was fucking 15, you moron.  And most 15 year old boys don't touch their sisters, you little freak.
> ...





Josh Duggar is 27 years old.  Below is a statement from Josh himself.  27-12 = 15, you big dummy.

This was Josh’s full statement:

Twelve years ago, as a young teenager I acted inexcusably for which I am extremely sorry and deeply regret. I hurt others, including my family and close friends. I confessed this to my parents who took several steps to help me address the situation. We spoke with the authorities where I confessed my wrongdoing and my parents arranged for me and those affected by my actions to receive counseling. I understood that if I continued down this wrong road that I would end up ruining my life. I sought forgiveness from those I had wronged and asked Christ to forgive me and come into my life. I would do anything to go back to those teen years and take different actions. In my life today, I am so very thankful for God’s grace, mercy and redemption.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 9, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> He touched the little girls over their clothing, so no molestation was done?
> 
> And...............because he did it while they were asleep, there's no real harm done?
> 
> ...



Did you hear that Lena Dunham opened up her baby sisters vagina and inserted foreign objects up in the crevice? I don't think I have heard the lefties outrage on this yet.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


I bet you love this "scandle" and are going to try to ride it into the sunset. It certainly takes focus from the fact that faggots are statistically much more likely to molest children. I love having that discussion. We should do it some more.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...





Ahhh, an apples to qumquats comparison.

Very intelligent for a Rightie.

NOT.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 9, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


still no link huh? What is it w/ you and inability to cite sources? Laziness?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...




Well, a little 12 bar blues is always a good way to bond. Grab a string bass, I'll meet you at the piano.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > He touched the little girls over their clothing, so no molestation was done?
> ...



What words would satiate your sick, depraved mind?


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Are you a faggot?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




Another who is math challenged and can't read.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...





I've provided links, you've provided useless blabber.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 9, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


As long as we can get some motown in too.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


It's all good in the Jewhood.



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


There's sites for you to find fellow butt pirates. This isn't one of them.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


I suck at math, I know. But I do know that 13 is less than 15.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


^ that Uncensored2008 AKA- rw meltdown boi


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 9, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


prolly to protect that ATI(?) home schooling indoctrination program which prolly precipitated everything by classifying women as objects for mans amusement


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...




He fondled his own sisters breasts and vaginas on multiple occasions, at times while they were asleep, and at times when they were awake. He was 15, the youngest sister was 5. It took the family 16 months to report it to the police, and when they did finally report it, it was to a cop friend of the family who is now in prison for kiddie porn. Josh never got counseling from a licensed therapist. He got no legitimate treatment.

What could we possibly say to make that sound worse than it already is?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> It was still going on in 2003, you idiot.  You do the math. It was going on until he was 15.



I quoted the police report, Cruella.

Now get back to skinning puppies.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> [
> 
> He fondled his own sisters breasts and vaginas on multiple occasions, at times while they were asleep, and at times when they were awake. He was 15, the youngest sister was 5. It took the family 16 months to report it to the police, and when they did finally report it, it was to a cop friend of the family who is now in prison for kiddie porn. Josh never got counseling from a licensed therapist. He got no legitimate treatment.
> 
> What could we possibly say to make that sound worse than it already is?



You know that 5 year olds don't actually have breasts, right?


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...






saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I'm a female heterosexual who understands English, but I do have a difficult time understanding blowhard weasels like you.
You pompously speak on behalf of Christians and now 'faggots' which would cause one to assume you are one.
"There's sites for you to find fellow butt pirates."  Please keep those sites your little secret.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...





You idiot, Josh Duggar is 27.  He said he's sorry for things that happened 12 years ago.  You do the math.  

Oh, I'm sorry, you're math challenged.  I'll do it for you.

27-12=15


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...




Not all of them were 5, including the babysitter, idiot.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Of course they have breasts, but they are not developed. 
Wasn't that what you found out?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the dingbats defending a child molester....
> ...


I'm sure you which we would retreat, eh?


----------



## TooTall (Jun 9, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Josh Duggar confessed what he had done to his parents.  Obviously he was remorseful or he could have just kept his mouth shut.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Having an affair with another adult = a 15 year old molesting several young (5 yr old) girls................to you.
> ...


Wow!   That went COMPLETELY over your head, didn't it?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


1.  Where did you get those figures?

2.  And you STILL chalk this up to "playing doctor", don't you?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Truth....and it doesn't stop being the truth because you don't like it.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


Er......no, they did not.   I don't know where you get your information, but it's pretty wrong all around.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Yet the investigation you on the demonic Left unearthed said he was just turning 14.  Did it occur to you that he made an error in his own math?  People do that all the time in recounting how many years ago something occurred. For instance, if I asked you how long it's been since your last Occupy Wallstreet riot, do you think you could tell me off the top of your head with no mistakes?


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Is he going to deny it after daddy catches him coming out of his sister's bedroom for the umpteenth time, and the non-family victim's family is involved?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Let us hope he's one of the (very) few child molesters that can be rehabilitated.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > He touched the little girls over their clothing, so no molestation was done?
> ...


Yes...disgusting.  She's a child molester too.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...




Lets do some more math, shall we?


This was going on in 2003. Josh Duggar was born in 1988.  If you subtract 1988 from 2003 you get 15.  I see math just isn't your thang.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Oh....SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much better.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




Yes, lets hope so, because he's planning on having 25 children, or as many as Gawd is willing.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> You idiot, Josh Duggar is 27.  He said he's sorry for things that happened 12 years ago.  You do the math.
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry, you're math challenged.  I'll do it for you.
> 
> 27-12=15



Did lesbian hero of the left Dunham ever apologize for molesting her 1 year old sister? (and not over the clothes, but direct contact.)

Ah, but that's DIFFERENT, she's a HERO, so courageous...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> I'm sure you which we would retreat, eh?



Hitting the vodka heavy again, I see..


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > You idiot, Josh Duggar is 27.  He said he's sorry for things that happened 12 years ago.  You do the math.
> ...





Who's left Dunham?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Wow!   That went COMPLETELY over your head, didn't it?



Nah, you lied - it's what you do. It's all you do,,,


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> 1.  Where did you get those figures?
> 
> 2.  And you STILL chalk this up to "playing doctor", don't you?



It amazes me that you filthy little demagogues think you can bully your way out of things.

No one has defended Duggar - despite your incessant lies - but hey, you lie, it's what you do, it's all you do.

However, the grownups measure a response to the situation. You are a bunch of fucking witch burning freaks, out for blood - not because of what Duggar did, only because of who he is.

Hey, you're a complete scumbag, but you're kind of too stupid to be responsible for the filthy shit you post.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Truth....and it doesn't stop being the truth because you don't like it.



You and truth have never been in the same space/time continuum, shortbus. If you ever told the truth about something, I suspect you'd burst into flames.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Who's left Dunham?



Who's illiterate?

Oh, you are...


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > 1.  Where did you get those figures?
> ...



"Hey, you're a complete scumbag, but you're kind of too stupid to be responsible for the filthy shit you post."    

You talking to yourself again?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Who's left Dunham?
> ...





Oh, I read what you posted, I just don't know anyone named Dunham.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > 1.  Where did you get those figures?
> ...




That's all you've done is defend Duggar.



Uncensored2008 said:


> Oh, that's right Cruella, 15 year old boys (13 in this case) have no interest at all in the opposite sex.
> 
> You prudish sick fucks sure are smart..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Oh, I read what you posted, I just don't know anyone named Dunham.



Not competently.

I've posted this a dozen times;

Lena Dunham is the creator and Star of HBO's "Girls" series - beloved of the left for it's praise of lesbianism and hatred of both men and Christians.

{The passages cited include one that describes an incident when Dunham was seven and her sister was one and playing on the driveway. Dunham writes that “curiosity got the best” of her and she opened her sister’s vagina only to call for her mother when she found the toddler had “six or seven pebbles in there”.

“My mother didn’t bother asking why I had opened Grace’s vagina,” Dunham wrote. “This was within the spectrum of things that I did.”

In another passage that has attracted critics she describes trying to persuade her sister to “kiss her on the lips for five seconds” by offering gifts of sweets or coins. “Basically, anything a sexual predator might do to woo a small suburban girl, I was trying,” wrote Dunham.}

Lena Dunham apologises after critics accuse her of sexually molesting sister Culture The Guardian

Funny how you never heard of this, yet the coverage of Duggar is 24/7 - isn't it?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> That's all you've done is defend Duggar.



Ah, reduced to outright lying.

Well, it's not like you have anything rational to say.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I read what you posted, I just don't know anyone named Dunham.
> ...




I've never watched "Girls" and I usually don't read the garbage you've posted.

Hey, I did notice in your link that it says the Dunham chick was only 7 years old when she investigated her sisters vagina.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I read what you posted, I just don't know anyone named Dunham.
> ...



Is there a chance you can appear on Fox News and bring this to everyone's attention?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> I've never watched "Girls" and I usually don't read the garbage you've posted.
> 
> Hey, I did notice in your link that it says the Dunham chick was only 7 years old when she investigated her sisters vagina.



I've never watched the Duggars - yet the party media runs the story 24/7.

Telling that they are utterly silent about a leftist who openly admits to molestation.

So, is Dunham "courageous?" A hero for young women exploring their sexuality?

Come on Cruella, you know you want to praise her...


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > I've never watched "Girls" and I usually don't read the garbage you've posted.
> ...



I believe Caitlyn Jenner has won the Arthur Ashe award for courage.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > I've never watched "Girls" and I usually don't read the garbage you've posted.
> ...




Your link says she was 7 years old. I haven't read up on this story.  If that's the case, and she was only 7, that's the age kids actually do play doctor.

The reason the Duggars are all over the media is because of their hypocrisy while campaigning against gay rights, and the piss poor way the family handled the situation.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> ...What would you do if Josh Duggar had touched your little girl? ...


Assuming, of course, that Josh Duggar was my young post-pubescent son?

Good question.

Pack him off to a psych exam and intervention and therapy until he had his shit together and then minimized such opportunities for some years, and keep my mouth shut about it with respect to outsiders, and then - assuming that I was reasonably confident that he was 'back to normal' - arranged to have his old police record expunged, quite probably.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> ...I believe Caitlyn Jenner has won the Arthur Ashe award for courage.


Why would Bruce-the-Eunuch-Jenner get an award for courage? For being gelded?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> ...The reason the Duggars are all over the media is because of their hypocrisy while campaigning against gay rights, and the piss poor way the family handled the situation.


How does a decade-old post-pubescent sibling-touching-younger-sibling incident manifest hypocrisy, in separate dealings on the subject of the filthy and unclean sexual deviancy and perversion that we call homosexuality?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 9, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > ...The reason the Duggars are all over the media is because of their hypocrisy while campaigning against gay rights, and the piss poor way the family handled the situation.
> ...



That sounds to me like a question that you might want to ask the Family Research Council, which fired him, and all the sponsors of the TV show, which withdrew their sponsorship, and the network itself, which has taken them off the air.


Maybe the Family Research Council has joined the vast liberal conspiracy against them.....


----------



## boedicca (Jun 9, 2015)

I Thank The Goddess for causing the McKinney Pool Fracas so we can move off the Duggar Drama.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 9, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Frankly, I don't give a rat's ass, and have no dog in this fight, and had never even heard of these people, until this story broke.

I'm merely tagging along, pointing out the most egregious aspects of the Liberal Media feeding frenzy and the orgasmic spasms that The Left is manifesting over this.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 9, 2015)

...bump


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


And dear Lord, for all those people who claim that the 27 year old sexual pervert came clean about this 5 years ago, that would have to mean that both FRC and TLC are totally stupid and wholly incompetent...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TooTall (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Why don't you make up some more stories bigot.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Give us your made-up version.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 9, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



He came clean on this to his parents when he was 15 and the cops re-interviewed him when he was 18.  That makes you stupid and incompetent.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...



I find your lies rather entertaining.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



He was caught, Sherlock.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Well, if you were the type who understood facts, you would be lying prostrate on the floor drowning in tears of laughter.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 9, 2015)

Today, in 2015, I would never leave my grandson unsupervised with a priest, or my granddaughter, unsupervised with Josh.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Do you have a link to support that?


----------



## TooTall (Jun 9, 2015)

Lilah said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...



I understand facts and recognize bullshit when I see it.


----------



## Lilah (Jun 9, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Have you seen yourself lately?


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 9, 2015)

This needs to be thoroughly vetted by the Justice Department.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure you which we would retreat, eh?
> ...


That's what your experience is with?  We learn more and more about the kinds of things and behaviors you are familiar with at every post.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!   That went COMPLETELY over your head, didn't it?
> ...


Whoosh!  There it goes, over your head......again.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > 1.  Where did you get those figures?
> ...


Then, pray tell, why are we arguing if we are all on the same side?  That what he did was despicable and he should have been reported for it and at least taken away from his sisters THE FIRST TIME.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 9, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Today, in 2015, I would never leave my grandson unsupervised with a priest, or my granddaughter, unsupervised with Josh.


Or Bubba Clinton, for that matter...


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Today, in 2015, I would never leave my grandson unsupervised with a priest, or my granddaughter, unsupervised with Josh.
> ...


Boils down to....We won't condemn Josh Duggar because Clinton.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 9, 2015)

Clinton=serial adulterer
Duggar=serial child molester

C=D?

I don't think so.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


Nope.

We won't condemn Josh Duggar today as an adult for a bit of wrongdoing as a barely post-pubescent teen, years ago.

Bubba's just Bonus Points when Libs get a little too big for their britches about such things.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 9, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Damn! What a surprise!


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 9, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


All part of the Friendly Service... no extra charge.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


"A bit of wrongdoing".....these things just keep getting said, don't they?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Only to counter charges of pedophilia, which keep getting said first, don't they?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


What do you call it when a young, as in 5 year old, child is molested?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


crickets?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


When an adult does it... a criminal offense.

When a young post-pubescent sibling does it... a damned ugly and tragic mistake.

Why... what do YOU call it?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


It's called walking away from the board for an hour or two, to take care of business, eh?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Well now..."a damned ugly and tragic mistake" is better than "a bit of wrongdoing"....but do you think it was a mistake on his part, or quite intentional?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Yes...all of you.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


How the hell should I know? I can't get into his head, and I can't time-warp backwards to his age of 14.

Hell, it was probably intentional, and, in his mixed-up stew of post-pubescent hormones, it was still one helluva frigging mistake, to undertake that intentional act.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 9, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I don't understand, but, I don't mind.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 9, 2015)

Well, as I have said before, if I came across a 14 year old making a "sad, tragic mistake" with my 5 year old granddaughter, the cost of his mistake would be a couple of broken legs.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Oooh...it's on the internet " eye roll ".
> ...






You idiot, you didn't even read your own link.

The most obvious problem here is the victim blaming.

*4. Why did God let it happen?*

Result of defrauding by:


Immodest dress
Indecent exposure
Being out from protection of our parents
Being with evil friends.
But there’s also something more insidious going on.

*3. What did the offender damage?*

What parts do we damage with bitterness and guilt?

Remember that point 3 comes immediately after points 1 and 2, which portray the spirit as more important than the body. In other words, Gothard contends that while the offender damages only the victim’s body, the victim damages their spirit with bitterness and guilt—_and that is the greater crime_.

_This is not best practices for counseling victims of sexual abuse_.

What advice does Gothard have for situations where parents find that their teenage son has sexually molested younger children? Let’s look at a Gothard article titled Lessons from Moral Failures in a Family:

- See more at: What Did Josh Duggar s Counseling Look Like 


It's an interesting read.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 9, 2015)

Mikey, I think that you should turn off your computer, take a deep breath, and lay off the sauce for the rest of the night.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 10, 2015)

Mikey is more concerned with inflicting bodily harm (which can be traced) than he is with inflicting mental harm via molestation.

Sorry Mikey...............but mental harm can be as bad (if not more so) than physical harm.

Breaking the legs of the one who inflicted the harm is less than the harm inflicted by the one who did the molestation.

But then again..............what do the Christians say about who should be stoned (and not in the good Colorado way)?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 10, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> The way resident rw'ers are falling over themselves w/ their "yabut" apologist statements is cringe worthy in itself



Indeed.

It's just plain old sad.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 10, 2015)

Well, I see that this thread took some zany turns while I was soundly snoozing.

Oh, well, at least it gives us respite from that good old chestnut of "bakers" and "gay wedding cakes".

But surely, before the end of the week, some numnut will try to find a way to pin Josh Duggar's fondling of his little sisters' pussies on the gays.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, I see that this thread took some zany turns while I was soundly snoozing.
> 
> Oh, well, at least it gives us respite from that good old chestnut of "bakers" and "gay wedding cakes".
> 
> But surely, before the end of the week, some numnut will try to find a way to pin Josh Duggar's fondling of his little sisters' pussies on the gays.


lol I know right?  rw'ers and bakers.


----------



## Politico (Jun 10, 2015)

Wow 61 pages. There is something seriously warped about you Millennials who tune into this shit.


----------



## jillian (Jun 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Today, in 2015, I would never leave my grandson unsupervised with a priest, or my granddaughter, unsupervised with Josh.
> ...



and your post is reported


----------



## Ravi (Jun 10, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


He was never interviewed by "the cops". He spoke to a pedophile cop off the record and refused to talk to the police when he was 18.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 10, 2015)

Ravi said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Correct.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ravi (Jun 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


You are a sick person.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 10, 2015)

Ravi said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


What that religion will do to some people...............................


----------



## Ravi (Jun 10, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Not sure if religion does it to them or they use religion to justify their sickness.

I am quite sure the "real" St. Michael would cast this poser into hell if he could.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 10, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Josh Duggars daughter is now 5, and he's had no professional help.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 10, 2015)

I think it is interesting, the RWs who are excusng Duggar are saying it was just a mistake and just the curiousity of a young teenaer. Really? I never had any thoughts ever at any time growing up or since to molest a child. I don't think the vast majority of people do.  He had those inclinations, which means there was something very wrong with him then and probably still is as he has never had any treatment for this behavior.  I wouldn't be surprised if he molests again, if he hasn't already done so. It is not normal or natural for a 14 year old to molest children, siblings or not.  It suggests something very wrong with his psyche.


----------



## April (Jun 10, 2015)

*ENOUGH with the banter and finger pointing and get back on topic WITHOUT the personal attacks. *


----------



## TooTall (Jun 10, 2015)

Ravi said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Wrong again.  The report that was released was from a police interview when he was 18.  That is how the Chief and DA got around the intent of the law not allowing the files on minors from being made public.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Wrong again.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 10, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Incorrect. He refused to talk to the police, though several members of his family did talk to the police.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 10, 2015)

Ravi said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Correct.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 10, 2015)

The more I hear about this sordid affair, the more cringe-worthy it is. Their rw apologists here make it even more unsavory.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 10, 2015)

Apparently, whacked out RWNJS, for the most part, are going to defend sexual pervert Josh Duggar to the very end. Josh is a "Christian" and can therefore do no wrong. And quite apparently, influential "Christians" can go on national TV and lie out their asses about just every single aspect of this gross and sordid series of multiple sexual crimes, but it's OK if you are among the "King's Kids".

What in the world ever happened to Christianity in America? Are the lives of little girls so worthless that sexual abuse is what they deserve, or what?

Is there not even one single Rightie Christian here who is willing to call out this horrible perversion of his religion for what it is, senza deflection, senza tu quoque?

Guess not...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 10, 2015)

My impression is that the Duggars feel like their son investigating his sister's genitals, is on the level of disassembling dad's watch to see how it works.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 10, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> My impression is that the Duggars feel like their son investigating his sister's genitals, is on the level of disassembling dad's watch to see how it works.....


Actually, you may be pretty close to the core of this.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 10, 2015)

bodecea said:


> [
> That's what your experience is with?  We learn more and more about the kinds of things and behaviors you are familiar with at every post.



I know you think you're clever and that your idiocy is some sort of "gotcha," but you have an IQ less than 40, so you perception fails to match reality.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 10, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Nah, you lied - it's what you do. It's all you do,,,


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 10, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Then, pray tell, why are we arguing if we are all on the same side?  That what he did was despicable and he should have been reported for it and at least taken away from his sisters THE FIRST TIME.



We're not on the same side. You're a witch burning freak with no grasp of appropriate response. You don't kill your child for spilling milk, you smack their hand.

You drooling apes attack Duggar not for what he did, but for who he is and the political position you think you can gain by savaging him.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 10, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Boils down to....We won't condemn Josh Duggar because Clinton.



Boils down to, you're a fucking retard who can't follow even rudimentary logic.

What Duggar did was wrong. Counseling was the appropriate response to it. The counseling was done over a decade ago and the behavior has not reoccurred.

It's long over, you witch burning freak.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 10, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> You idiot, you didn't even read your own link.
> 
> The most obvious problem here is the victim blaming.
> 
> ...



I read it, you witch burning freak.

Thing is, despite the slander and libel of your filthy party and their corrupt press, the counseling clearly worked.

You witch burning freaks fail to note that the behavior was corrected.

But then it was never about what Duggar did with you demagogues, only about who he is - and your lust to slander and libel enemies of the party.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 10, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


See?  More of the same.  It's becoming more and more obvious that you talk a combination of your own experiences and projections.   For example, you have deep seated esteem issues about your own intelligence, ergo you strike out at others' intelligence.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 10, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Poor lad, unable to detect sarcasm even when it's made totally obvious.   And now you are stuck with calling me a liar.....


----------



## bodecea (Jun 10, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Then, pray tell, why are we arguing if we are all on the same side?  That what he did was despicable and he should have been reported for it and at least taken away from his sisters THE FIRST TIME.
> ...


I am on the side that Josh Duggar was in the wrong.  Since we are not on the same side, as you insist......continue with your defense of the pervert Duggar.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 10, 2015)

bodecea said:


> See?  More of the same.  It's becoming more and more obvious that you talk a combination of your own experiences and projections.   For example, you have deep seated esteem issues about your own intelligence, ergo you strike out at others' intelligence.



ROFL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 10, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Poor lad, unable to detect sarcasm even when it's made totally obvious.   And now you are stuck with calling me a liar.....



You are an assclown, IQ<40.

You think moronic lies are really clever.

They aren't...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 10, 2015)

bodecea said:


> [
> I am on the side that Josh Duggar was in the wrong.  Since we are not on the same side, as you insist......continue with your defense of the pervert Duggar.



You're a witch burning freak with a pitchfork and no ability to reason. You shriek for blood because the hate sites tell you to.

You attack Duggar not for what he did, that was dealt with over a decade ago - successfully - but for who he is. Your filthy party thinks that they can gain political advantage through their slander and libel.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 10, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Boils down to....We won't condemn Josh Duggar because Clinton.
> ...


For someone who claims that Duggar was wrong, you sure fight alot, defending him.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 10, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Poor lad, unable to detect sarcasm even when it's made totally obvious.   And now you are stuck with calling me a liar.....
> ...


You keep trying to convince someone of that.........could it be you?


----------



## Valerie (Jun 10, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You don't kill *your child for spilling milk, you smack their hand.*





you do??  what a sad little man you are...


----------



## Ravi (Jun 10, 2015)

Valerie said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > You don't kill *your child for spilling milk, you smack their hand.*
> ...


Yep.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2015)

Politico said:


> Wow 61 pages. There is something seriously warped about you Millennials who tune into this shit.




Like you just did?  Interesting.....


----------



## jillian (Jun 10, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



religion does a lot of terrible thing to zealots.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> What in the world ever happened to Christianity in America? Are the lives of little girls so worthless that sexual abuse is what they deserve, or what?



Sad but true commentary.....most of these rwnj's who claim to be Christian and are here on this thread hate the Middle East and it's customs and yet, the way most of them are defending Josh Duggar and have no concern for the victims (little girls) they are acting just like the Muslims, who don't think much of women at any age.


----------



## jillian (Jun 10, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> . You don't kill your child for spilling milk, you smack their hand



why would you smack a child for spilling something?

that's kind of messed up.


----------



## jillian (Jun 10, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



that's a given


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> No one has defended Duggar - despite your incessant lies - but hey, you lie, it's what you do, it's all you do.




Bwahahaha....another proof of your inability to comprehend.   Faux News, Sarah Palin and many others have come to his defense....many on this very thread.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





Oops, someone made him mad and now his rabidly spewing his usual venom on everyone........he can't handle that we're not giving Josh Duggar a pass for molesting his sisters, like him.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2015)

jillian said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > . You don't kill your child for spilling milk, you smack their hand
> ...




Josh Duggars gets a pass for molesting his sisters but a child spilling something gets smacked....that's ignorant logic if you ask me.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 10, 2015)

jillian said:


> that's a given



Oh look, another witch burning freak.

Maybe YOU can rescue the retard assclown for the hypocrisy of her partisan bullshit....

Yeah, and maybe...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 10, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Bwahahaha....another proof of your inability to comprehend.   Faux News, Sarah Palin and many others have come to his defense....many on this very thread.



Oh, another witch burner - it's downright Salem 1690 around her.

Get your pitchfork, freak.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 10, 2015)

jillian said:


> why would you smack a child for spilling something?
> 
> that's kind of messed up.



What would you do to Josh Duggar? Execute him?

You watch a lot of Law & Order and pretend to be a lawyer on the interwebz - what charge would you bring against Josh in a pleading (look it up)?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 10, 2015)

bodecea said:


> You keep trying to convince someone of that.........could it be you?



ROFL

What maroon.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 10, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Josh Duggars gets a pass for molesting his sisters but a child spilling something gets smacked....that's ignorant logic if you ask me.



As an assclown with an IQ<40, what would you proscribe as the punishment for Josh Duggar? Death?

Are you witch burning freaks of one mind.

OH WAIT, you actually are.. Daily Kos News Community Action

Not a one of you can form a thought not posted on a hate site.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 10, 2015)

Eunuch2008 still thrilled that Duggar got away with molesting his sisters.


----------



## pillars (Jun 10, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> What would you do to Josh Duggar? Execute him?
> 
> You watch a lot of Law & Order and pretend to be a lawyer on the interwebz - what charge would you bring against Josh in a pleading (look it up)?



Who is proposing that anything be done to Josh Duggar at this point in time?  I think that people are concerned that when these events occurred, the parents did not seem to take them as seriously as was warranted and get Josh the professional help that they should have.  Further, that their actions were designed to protect Josh, rather than his sisters.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 10, 2015)

pillars said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > What would you do to Josh Duggar? Execute him?
> ...



I'm not sure that anyone is proposing that anything be done all these years later. However, there is a web site that is available to anyone which shows the home address of every sex offender in Louisiana. It is even shown on a map.  I think most other states have them too. I found at least 6 within a mile of where I used to live, and most of them were only convicted of being a prostitute. I think that if his state has such a web site, he should have been processed through the criminal system and should appear on such a site as a sex offender.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 10, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Eunuch2008 still thrilled that Duggar got away with molesting his sisters.



Witch burning freak Rati is still thrilled that Lena Dunham molested her 1 year old sister.

Standard Disclaimer: Isn't mindless demagoguery fun?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 10, 2015)

pillars said:


> Who is proposing that anything be done to Josh Duggar at this point in time?  I think that people are concerned that when these events occurred, the parents did not seem to take them as seriously as was warranted and get Josh the professional help that they should have.  Further, that their actions were designed to protect Josh, rather than his sisters.



So the witch burning mob is what? 

Seriously catz, what are these freaks asking for?

Duggar was caught and punished over a decade ago - and the counseling unquestionably worked. So what is it that freaks like Rati and the retard assclowns are demanding?

THEY sure the fuck don't know, they are stupid as a pile of bricks and just following orders from the hate sites. But what do you think the end game is here? 

I know what it is - and I think you do as well - it's nothing more or less than Khmer Rouge level demagoguery. The hate sites seek to destroy lives on the off chance that this will damage enemies of the party. Josh had his picture taken with a Republican, maybe if the retard assclown squad slanders and libels him enough, it will rub off on the Republican he took a picture with.

We know this IS what it is.

And it's disgusting, and filthy, and has no place in America.

I don't know anything about Josh Duggar, and I don't care about him - but I would leave a small child with him LONG before I would leave it with Rati or Shortbus - I'm dead serious. Not that any of them would be my choice, but the level of depravity from the freaks in this forum scrapes the bottom of the cesspool.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 10, 2015)

Ravi said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


How so?


----------



## Ravi (Jun 10, 2015)

pillars said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > What would you do to Josh Duggar? Execute him?
> ...


That and that these many assholes claim it is no big deal to diddle your five year old sister as a 14 year old.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 10, 2015)

methinx _someone_ is projecting about being disgusting and filthy.  






_"The hate sites seek to destroy lives on the off chance that this will damage enemies of the party. Josh had his picture taken with a Republican, maybe if the retard assclown squad slanders and libels him enough, it will rub off on the Republican he took a picture with._"




  the duggars put _themselves_ in the political hotseat.  who do you think you're kidding?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 10, 2015)

Here in AZ, one can get the current addresses of all mid and high risk sex offenders for $25. High Risk generally includes pedephiles. I think that Josh would have qualified had he been treated properly by the criminal justice system, especially since his victims included a babysitter, who wasn't even a member of his family.

Sex Offender Downloadable List - Arizona Department of Public Safety


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 10, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Here in AZ, one can get the current addresses of all mid and high risk sex offenders for $25. High Risk generally includes pedephiles. I think that Josh would have qualified had he been treated properly by the criminal justice system, especially since his victims included a babysitter, who wasn't even a member of his family.
> 
> Sex Offender Downloadable List - Arizona Department of Public Safety


No, not really. The criteria for qualifying for the sex offender registry varies from state to state and it's never a given. Family courts are reticent to apply this status to a minors unless there is extensive criminal history. I do see that you're still expressing your rage against children and a desire to harm them....for life if possible. Luckily there are saner people who run our juvenile court system.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 10, 2015)

Ravi said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Really? Who?


----------



## jillian (Jun 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Here in AZ, one can get the current addresses of all mid and high risk sex offenders for $25. High Risk generally includes pedephiles. I think that Josh would have qualified had he been treated properly by the criminal justice system, especially since his victims included a babysitter, who wasn't even a member of his family.
> ...



give it up. you sound silly


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 10, 2015)

jillian said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


Sillier than wanting to criminalize children for life?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Here in AZ, one can get the current addresses of all mid and high risk sex offenders for $25. High Risk generally includes pedephiles. I think that Josh would have qualified had he been treated properly by the criminal justice system, especially since his victims included a babysitter, who wasn't even a member of his family.
> ...



Mikey, you posted about killing me, which means that I will no longer respond to your posts. I highly recommend that you don't personally engage me further, either. The Mod has already posted a warning, and posts have been deleted. I have nothing else to say to you.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 10, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


It's a different subject altogether and if it violates the rules then report it. As of right now you are violating the USMB rules by discussing mod actions on an open forum. I suggest you read the rules yourself before trying to correct a post of mine that does not violate the rules as yours did. And if you ask very nicely, I'm sure one of our fair minded mods can show you how to utilize the ignore feature.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Ignored


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 10, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > You idiot, you didn't even read your own link.
> ...




Is it slander and libel, you dingbat? Apparently you don't know the difference so you just threw them both out there.

Hint...It's neither. Josh Duggar has already fessed up to molesting his sisters, you big dummy.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Here in AZ, one can get the current addresses of all mid and high risk sex offenders for $25. High Risk generally includes pedephiles. I think that Josh would have qualified had he been treated properly by the criminal justice system, especially since his victims included a babysitter, who wasn't even a member of his family.
> ...




Josh committed at least six class D felonies in arkansas at age 14, that would have bumped him up to adult court, and it no longer would have been a family court matter. Yes he would have been labeled a sex offender after a lengthy prison stay.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 10, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


You've been asked to stop posting to someone and you continue to do so.....


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 10, 2015)

bodecea said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



Once the sun falls below the yard arm, some people become very predictable.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 10, 2015)

bodecea said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



Fucking mini mod


----------



## Politico (Jun 11, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Wow 61 pages. There is something seriously warped about you Millennials who tune into this shit.
> ...


What can I say? I love making fun of you idiots.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 11, 2015)

Politico said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...



You're so dense you don't even get it........you "tuned into this thread", making you seriously warped" per your own words, idiot.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 11, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Bwahahaha....another proof of your inability to comprehend.   Faux News, Sarah Palin and many others have come to his defense....many on this very thread.
> ...



Oh geez, another one protecting the pedophile perv.....how surprising.  You sound really angry, criticizing pervs must really hit a nerve with you....


----------



## bodecea (Jun 11, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > Who is proposing that anything be done to Josh Duggar at this point in time?  I think that people are concerned that when these events occurred, the parents did not seem to take them as seriously as was warranted and get Josh the professional help that they should have.  Further, that their actions were designed to protect Josh, rather than his sisters.
> ...


Punished?   How so?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 11, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


 Mal.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 11, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > why would you smack a child for spilling something?
> ...



Don't be stupid....we don't execute pedophiles, but they do get labeled as one.

You would pat him on the back and tell him, "that's okay, as long as you vote Republican...."


----------



## Mertex (Jun 11, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Duggar was caught and punished over a decade ago - and the counseling unquestionably worked. So what is it that freaks like Rati and the retard assclowns are demanding?



Liar.....how was he punished?  By told not to do it again?  How do you know the counseling worked?  Have you questioned his daughter?  Liar.  You just showed what a low class you are, defending a self-admitted pedo.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 11, 2015)

I love to mock the pseudo Christians on this board, who claim to be followers of Christ, but actually live their lives diametrically opposed to his teachings. It used to bother me, somewhat, but Jesus  has forgiven me for it. In fact, he forgives me for all kinds of stuff every day, which is sort of like having a perpetual hall pass in high school!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 11, 2015)

Valerie said:


> the duggars put _themselves_ in the political hotseat.  who do you think you're kidding?



Thanks Comrade Pot


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 11, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Duggar was caught and punished over a decade ago - and the counseling unquestionably worked. So what is it that freaks like Rati and the retard assclowns are demanding?
> ...


thats my agument when the Rightists say "yabut he went to counseling!!!"

So what? How do we know he learned or, more importantly, used what was taught to him. ADD TO THAT the fact that the guy he went to for *cough* "counseling" was later sent to prison for..... wait for it..... predation on NUMEROUS underage girls.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 11, 2015)

Valerie said:


> the duggars put _themselves_ in the political hotseat.  who do you think you're kidding?





Uncensored2008 said:


> Thanks Comrade Pot




you and your abject denial of reality are not at all welcome...  

and neither are the creepy duggars and their harmful political agenda...





_Jim Bob Duggar net worth: Jim Bob Duggar is an American politician, real estate agent, and television personality who has a net worth of $3.5 million. James Robert Duggar was born in Springdale, Arkansas in July 1965. He *served in the Arkansas House of Representatives from 1999 to 2002. He served as vice chair of the House Corrections and Criminal Law Subcommittee and was part of the Insurance and Commerce Committee and Judiciary Committee.* He lost to Tim Hutchinson while running for a United States Senate seat in 2002. Duggar owns several commercial properties and is a licensed realtor. Together with his wife Michelle, he has 19 children, all whose names start with the letter J. An attempt to have their 20th child ended in a miscarriage. The family are *members of the Institute in Basic Life Principles organization* and are Independent Baptist Christians. Starting in 2009 the Duggars have been * featured in the TLC reality series *19 Kids & Counting. The series started its eighth season in April 2014. Jim Bob and his wife *have written two books *together. Their four oldest daughters also wrote a book,* Growing up Duggar. *The couple *endorsed Mike Huckabee in his 2008* campaign for a Republican presidential nomination. In *2012 they endorsed candidate Rick Santorum, *and in 2013 they started *supported Ken Cuccinelli.*_

_Jim Bob Duggar Net Worth Celebrity Net Worth
_


*Duggar and his wife endorsed Mike Huckabee in 2008 during his campaign for the Republican Party presidential primaries.[40] In January 2012, the Duggars endorsed former Republican U.S. Senator Rick Santorum for president.[41] In October 2013, the Duggar family began campaigning for Ken Cuccinelli, the unsuccessful Republican gubernatorial candidate in Virginia.*

Jim Bob Duggar - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


_The *Family Research Council* (*FRC*) is an American conservative Christian group and lobbying organization formed in the United States in 1981 by James Dobson. It was incorporated in 1983.[2] In the late 1980s, the FRC officially became a division of Dobson's main organization, Focus on the Family, but after an administrative separation, the FRC became an independent entity in 1992. Tony Perkins is the current president.


The FRC promotes what it considers to be traditional family values, by advocating and lobbying for socially conservative policies. It opposes and lobbies against LGBT rights (such as same-sex marriage and LGBT adoption), abortion, divorce, embryonic stem-cell research and pornography. The FRC is affiliated with a 501(c)(4) lobbying PAC known as FRC Action.[3] In 2010, the Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC) classified the FRC as an anti-gay hate group, a designation which generated controversy._

_Family Research Council - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia_


----------



## Valerie (Jun 11, 2015)

_For the past few years, Josh Duggar, eldest son of the 19 in the Duggar clan, has been the face of the Family Research Council (FRC) at rallies against LGBT equality across the country. As executive director of FRC Action, the organization’s political arm, he helped fundraise for the organization, hobnob with Republican presidential contenders, and promote its anti-LGBT talking points, including claiming that his lesbian aunt “chooses” her “lifestyle” and that LGBT people are a threat to children.

 But Duggar just resigned from FRC after admitting to allegations that he molested several young girls as a teenager, including some of his sisters.

The Family Research Council s Strange Statement On Josh Duggar s Child Molestation Confession ThinkProgress_


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 11, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Liar.....how was he punished?  By told not to do it again?  How do you know the counseling worked?  Have you questioned his daughter?



Mertex, you are one of the more stupid posters on this board - I mean, you already know this. Obviously you use the assclown tag to let other posters know that you have an IQ<40 - and thank you for that public service - it really is helpful. Anyone seeing an assclown avatar knows at a glance that poster has the intellect of a dog turd. It's great that you warn people.

Now you can do little more than spew shit from the hate sites, I mean it's not like you're going to have a thought...

The appropriate response to siblings fondling each other is counseling. (though a good paddling still works - but you freaks won't allow it.) Josh was sent to counseling which corrected the behavior.



> Liar.  You just showed what a low class you are, defending a self-admitted pedo.



Of course, and Jews use the blood of gentile children to make Matzo, I've heard your filth many times before.

Assclown, you have less intelligence than a goldfish turd. You are simply a useful idiot for the masters of your filthy party. Pol Pot (or his twin George Soros) has sent you our to spew demagoguery against those whom the party hates.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 11, 2015)

Valerie said:


> [
> 
> you and your abject denial of reality are not at all welcome...
> 
> and neither are the creepy duggars and their harmful political agenda...



So then sock - you witch burning freak - you admit that you slander and libel Josh Duggar not because of what he did, but because of who his family is.

I understand, you're gutter scum spreading demagoguery - Khmer Rouge filth blindly spewing hatred.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 11, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> [
> thats my agument when the Rightists say "yabut he went to counseling!!!"
> 
> So what? How do we know he learned or, more importantly, used what was taught to him. ADD TO THAT the fact that the guy he went to for *cough* "counseling" was later sent to prison for..... wait for it..... predation on NUMEROUS underage girls.



You have no argument, you witch burning freak - you have a hate site that tells you what to spew - just like the brain-dead assclown you were posting to.

Hearts filled with hate, heads filled with mush - that's our drooling USMB leftists.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 11, 2015)

_"claiming that LGBT people are a threat to children."_



Uncensored2008 - you only approve of duggar's brand of "witch hunt"  ^ isn't that right?


----------



## Valerie (Jun 11, 2015)

a child molester really shouldn't go around making political grandstands about threats to children.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 11, 2015)

poor poor hypocrite duggar and his angry defenders


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 11, 2015)

Even that refugee center for failed conservatives, FOX, will not hire this guy.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 11, 2015)

Valerie said:


> _"claiming that LGBT people are a threat to children."_
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 - you only approve of duggar's brand of "witch hunt"  ^ isn't that right?



Again, I am involved in no witch hunts - I am not part of the Khmer Rouge like you are, Rati. I don't take marching orders from a hate site run by billionaire George Soros like you do, Rati.

You're a witch burning freak.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 11, 2015)

> I understand, duggar is gutter scum spreading demagoguery - Khmer Rouge filth blindly spewing hatred.





indeed


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 11, 2015)

Valerati the sock said:
			
		

> I think Lena Dunham is a hero for molesting her 1 year old sister



No surprise there..


----------



## Valerie (Jun 11, 2015)

Valerati the sock said:
			
		

> I think Lena Dunham is a hero for molesting her 1 year old sister





Uncensored2008 said:


> No surprise there..




right, no surprise that you have to fabricate lies wholesale in order to soothe your pathetic ego..


----------



## Valerie (Jun 11, 2015)

Valerie said:


> here, i'm going to type.real.slow.just.for.you.
> 
> sexual abuse of children is wrong ALWAYS period.




[URL="http://www.usmessageboard.com/posts/11565721/"]There is something seriously warped about this Duggar statement[/URL]






Valerie said:


> is there anything a poor poor persecuted Christian with an agenda won't excuse?




poor pitiful sockboi never did answer my question ^


----------



## Mertex (Jun 11, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex, *you are one of the more stupid posters* on this board - I mean, you already know this.




No, you are.....sorry to break it to you dumbass.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 11, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> *The appropriate response to siblings fondling each other is counseling.* (though a good paddling still works - but you freaks won't allow it.) Josh was sent to counseling which corrected the behavior.




Only in your stupid-ass upside down world.  And you have no way of knowing he is no longer desiring to fondle young children, you're just as bad as the rest of them that want to excuse a pedophile, dumbass.

You can't even do research on the crime that Duggar committed without getting your computer tagged....it's that bad, and here you are, defending it.

You're certainly the stupidest poster here.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 11, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Of course, and *Jews use the blood of gentile children to make Matzo*, I've heard your filth many times before.
> 
> Assclown, you have less intelligence than a goldfish turd. You are simply a useful idiot for the masters of your filthy party. Pol Pot (or his twin George Soros) has sent you our to spew demagoguery against those whom the party hates.




Quit making up shit and attributing comments to me that I didn't make.  Either post them or admit that you're making the shit up.....you're an ignorant person who thinks fondling children is not a big deal....what a moron.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 11, 2015)

Mertex said:


> [
> 
> 
> No, you are.....sorry to break it to you dumbass.




What a witty reply! Did you come up with it all by yourself, or did your fellow assclowns help?


----------



## Mertex (Jun 11, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



It's not witty....it's the damn facts....you are the stupidest poster here, and now we know you defend the scum of the earth........yuck!

And, idiot....those clowns are your candidates for 2016........bwahahaha....you're so dense.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 11, 2015)

Valerie said:


> Valerati the sock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFL

Holy fuck but your stupid...


----------



## Valerie (Jun 11, 2015)

unhinged2008 said:


> I think Lena Dunham is a hero for molesting her 1 year old sister





that's just sick!


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 11, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > pillars said:
> ...


ever answer the above question Uncensored2008 ?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 11, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> [
> ever answer the above question Uncensored2008 ?



Read the thread, you witch burning freak.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 11, 2015)

so how was "Josh punished" exactly?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 11, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> so how was "Josh punished" exactly?



I will mock you witch burning freaks, as you richly deserve. 

Because you have no ability to be rational, no discussion is possible. Mocking is all you will get.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 11, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Valerati the sock said:
> ...


Tee'd up....and BAM!!!!!!   Out of the park!


----------



## bodecea (Jun 11, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > so how was "Josh punished" exactly?
> ...


How was Josh "punished" exactly?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 11, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Tee'd up....and BAM!!!!!!   Out of the park!



A spelling flame, how clever - you perverted witch burning freak...


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 11, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Well, apparently he lost his steady pussy 





Eventually


----------



## TooTall (Jun 11, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Apparently, whacked out RWNJS, for the most part, are going to defend sexual pervert Josh Duggar to the very end. Josh is a "Christian" *and can therefore do no wrong*. And quite apparently, influential "Christians" can go on national TV and lie out their asses about just every single aspect of this gross and sordid series of multiple sexual crimes, but it's OK if you are among the "King's Kids".
> 
> What in the world ever happened to Christianity in America? Are the lives of little girls so worthless that sexual abuse is what they deserve, or what?
> 
> ...



Josh Duggar is a Christian and no Christian has said or even inferred that what he did was not wrong.  Here are some excerpts from articles I have read.  See if you can put aside your blatant bigotry and see where a lot of what is being said is by the anti-Christian atheists, agnostics gays and just plain asshole is not a bunch of bullshit.  You fit in their somewhere.

"The Kelly File" confirmed that an Arkansas judge has sided with the Duggars on the question of whether a juvenile police record should have been released. The release by Springdale, Ark., police triggered the explosive report that detailed child molestation committed by Josh Duggar when he was a teen. Megyn Kelly reported that juvenile court Judge Stacey Zimmerman has ruled that the records should not have been released under the Freedom of Information law. Zimmerman ordered police to destroy any remaining copies. 

On the other side, the Springdale city attorney, who authorized the release, told Kelly that the release was lawful. 
Ernest B. Cate said in a statement that Josh Duggar was a minor when he committed the acts, but he was 18 when the police department investigated it. 

*“We sealed the records of juveniles in this country, because we made a policy decision that we’re not going to hold their acts against them, unless a judge says we can release them, or they commit a felony for which they’re charged as an adult. Neither of which happened here; that’s the bottom line.”*

Springdale City Attorney Ernest Cate tells TMZ, the case file was never sealed. The reason — the police report wasn't filed until 2006, 4 years after the molestations began. When the police report was filed, Josh Duggar was 18 ... an adult suspect, and therefore there was no basis for sealing the case.
Cate says he got a Freedom of Information request from a media outlet, and since it was a non-sealed case he was required to release it under the Freedom of Information Act. The names of the minor victims in the police report narrative were redacted.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 11, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, whacked out RWNJS, for the most part, are going to defend sexual pervert Josh Duggar to the very end. Josh is a "Christian" *and can therefore do no wrong*. And quite apparently, influential "Christians" can go on national TV and lie out their asses about just every single aspect of this gross and sordid series of multiple sexual crimes, but it's OK if you are among the "King's Kids".
> ...



I've seen it over and over on this thread that many Duggar supporters, most of who profess to be Christians, that Josh's behavior was equivalent to a child playing "doctor".

And you don't call that denial of the seriousness of this sexual assault?


----------



## TooTall (Jun 11, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



What do you think should be done to Josh Duggar?  All that has been done so far is to sensationalize what he did to his sisters  when the intent of the law is for juvenile records to be sealed to avoid exactly what is being done to these victims of his conduct.  I find that just as disgusting as what he did.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 11, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> so how was "Josh punished" exactly?


He has to read Eunich2008 posts.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 11, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


And you think sanduskys records should have been sealed for the same reason


----------



## TooTall (Jun 11, 2015)

Ravi said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



I didn't follow what started the Sandusky case, but didn't one or more  his victims sue him?  Sandusky was not a minor so sealing his records is absurd.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 11, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Nor was Duggar when the investigation started.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 11, 2015)

I was merely replying to this, Too Tall:

"Josh Duggar is a Christian and no Christian has said or even inferred that what he did was not wrong."

With this:

"I've seen it over and over on this thread that many Duggar supporters, most of who profess to be Christians, post that Josh's behavior was equivalent to a child playing "doctor".

And you don't call that denial of the seriousness of this sexual assault?"


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jun 11, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> I love to mock the pseudo Christians on this board, who claim to be followers of Christ, but actually live their lives diametrically opposed to his teachings. It used to bother me, somewhat, but Jesus  has forgiven me for it. In fact, he forgives me for all kinds of stuff every day, which is sort of like having a perpetual hall pass in high school!


It's nice to be forgiven. It's hell without it.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 11, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I love to mock the pseudo Christians on this board, who claim to be followers of Christ, but actually live their lives diametrically opposed to his teachings. It used to bother me, somewhat, but Jesus  has forgiven me for it. In fact, he forgives me for all kinds of stuff every day, which is sort of like having a perpetual hall pass in high school!
> ...



ignored.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 11, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > pillars said:
> ...




He did get a stern talking to, by another fellow pervert.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 11, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Duggar was caught and punished over a decade ago - and the counseling unquestionably worked. So what is it that freaks like Rati and the retard assclowns are demanding?
> ...




He didn't have any counseling. He was sent on a remodel job. 

Social Services Calls Police To Duggar Home After Family Refuses To Cooperate With Child Welfare Probe!

Social services calls police to Duggar home after family refuses to cooperate with child welfare probe


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 11, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...





Again, please get a dictionary and look up the words *slander and libel*.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 11, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Valerati the sock said:
> ...




She's not the one defending a child molester.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 11, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > so how was "Josh punished" exactly?
> ...




Your concession is duly noted and summarily accepted.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 11, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


I  think you're lying. You simply want to defend the child molester. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 11, 2015)

I'd really like to know how Josh "the child molester" Duggar got punished. Anyone? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 11, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> I'd really like to know how Josh "the child molester" Duggar got punished. Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk




His parents took his pussy away.



Eventually


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 11, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > I'd really like to know how Josh "the child molester" Duggar got punished. Anyone?
> ...




He's got a 5 year old daughter.  He and his wife say they're planning on having as many children as Gawd will allow.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 11, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> I'd really like to know how Josh "the child molester" Duggar got punished. Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk




Here, you can borrow this.  lol


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 11, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > I'd really like to know how Josh "the child molester" Duggar got punished. Anyone?
> ...


My, my, my. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 11, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Carla, while I am repulsed by what Josh did , I do not believe he was or is a pedophile. A pervert, yets, a pedophile no. I don't think he is sexually attracted to prepubescent children, and I don't think he's a danger to any children now.

Not all child molesters are pedophiles. Some are just opportunistic assholes. Josh is an adult now and can find his opportunities elsewhere.

I base this opinion on the fact that we haven't heard about any recent or even relatively recent cases of Josh molesting children, and if he were a pedophile he wouldn't be able to help himself, and those cases would have emerged by now.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 11, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...




The thing is, we don't know if Josh has molested more children than what's been reported. People tend to hide these things. What we do know is that his family in not cooperating with a new investigation. Why is that?

I could be wrong, but I have a feeling more is going to come to light.

Duggar Family Reportedly Under New Investigation By Arkansas Department Of Human Services


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 11, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Oh, we'd know by now. You just want to believe he's a pedophile, for whatever reason.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 11, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...





I never said he was a pedophile.  I said he is a pervert. I don't know why you think we know all there is to know. His parents have tried very hard to sweep this whole thing under the rug, starting with not reporting it from the beginning.


----------



## EverCurious (Jun 11, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



I'm not so sure that we'd know...  I mean, we've got the church sweeping it under the run so it didn't ruin reputations, and it seems like the cop they talked to might have blown off the incident a bit as well, then we've got a judge destroying the paperwork /after/ information was legally requested (though as I understand it the files they destroyed were the minor victims "complaints" and not viewable, correct me if I'm wrong on that, but why have them destroyed THEN?), we've got the guy they had sent him to for "help" in jail for child molestation, and now the parents are having police called in because they are refusing to see DHS about another complaint.

That's an awful lot of suspicious shit to be going on if you ask me.  I mean I can buy a couple, even a few, "quirks" in a situation, but at some point it starts to smell...

(Though I would not be surprised if someone asshole just made the recent report to harass them, still, the /correct/ thing to do is let DHS talk to the kid(s), not refuse to let them speak to the kid(s) and have to get the police involved - and isn't this the /second/ time the parents have basically ignored (legally authorized) people worried about their kids as well?  Didn't they blow off some meeting with Josh?)


----------



## Politico (Jun 12, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Your generation pays 17 bucks for a hamburger from a food truck because someone put an egg on it.  Yeah I am warped lol.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 12, 2015)

Ravi said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Duggar was not arrested, charged with a crime or sued by anyone.  The statute of limitations has expired and all you bigots are doing is hurting several innocent victims for no other reason than you hate Christians.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 12, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Josh has already admitted what he did was wrong to his parents and to the cops.  What is the reason for further investigation other than to embarrass and publicly humiliate the INNOCENT victims.  Nothing legally can be done to Josh Duggar.  Even convicted felons are given a second chance after serving their time.  Why not give a Christian a second chance?
Before you answer, I will tell you the answer.  Because he is publicly opposed to same sex marriage.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 12, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



I think you are a pretend Christian and wouldn't know the truth if it bit you on the ass.


----------



## Camp (Jun 12, 2015)

TooTall said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Statistically, sex offenders continue to re-offend. That is why sex offenders are registered and face penalties for failing to do so. Josh has not been convicted, but his admission to having committed sex offenses as a youth is a strong indication that he may suffer and be subject to the same kind of illness other sex offenders have. The only way to insure he does not is by professional evaluation. Hence the only way to insure the safety of children around Josh is to make an evaluation so as to know what protective, if any, steps have to be taken. His unwillingness to be evaluated is suspicious, selfish and unreasonable. He himself has admitted to having experienced a problem that experts agree may be controlled, but in many cases, not cured. He needs to show that he is cured or that his illness can be controlled by professional assistance.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 12, 2015)

Camp said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


You bring up an excellent point...people have had to register as sex offenders for less than what he did...for streaking, for example.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 12, 2015)

TooTall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...




I guess we could say the same of you.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 12, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...





We aren't doing anything but discussing this on a public forum. Your concern for the victims is shallow. If you were really concerned for the victims, you'd be wondering why his parents swept this under the rug, and never got Josh any professional help from a licensed therapist. And stop with your whiny victim BS.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 12, 2015)

TooTall said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...




Well, there is that!  Nobody wants to listen to a pervert preaching morals.

The magazine reports that on May 27, the Washington County Department of Human Services was called to investigate at the family's home. When the Duggars refused to cooperate, the DHS representative called 911 to request police assistance, explaining they were prevented from seeing the child they were concerned about, according to a transcript of the emergency call obtained by In Touch.

This isn't the first time the Duggars have been uncooperative with the authorities or DHS. According to a 2006 police report, Jim Bob Duggar refused to bring his 18-year-old son Josh in to be interviewed by the police, and in 2007, Josh hired a lawyer and sued the DHS, but the contents of that lawsuit have been sealed.

Duggar Family Reportedly Under New Investigation By Arkansas Department Of Human Services


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 12, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> I never said he was a pedophile.  I said he is a pervert. I don't know why you think we know all there is to know. His parents have tried very hard to sweep this whole thing under the rug, starting with not reporting it from the beginning.



If not, you are the only one trolling the thread on behalf of Soros who hasn't.

I'm not going to go back and check, you drooling morons got boring a long time ago. But the hate site script that most of you mindless fools are reciting does include calling Duggar a pedophile.

Hey, slander and libel are the only things your party has to offer the nation.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 12, 2015)

Camp said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



Show me the statistics of teenagers that are non-violent sex offenders that re-offend since I believe it is a very low percentage.  It seems after 12 years, a marriage and three children, if Josh was a repeat sex offender he would have been, at the very least, been accused of something.  He has shown that he is cured by his actions.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 12, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



How many teenagers are registered as sex offenders?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 12, 2015)

TooTall said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


I would expect many....and carry that til they die under the current system.  Many are being registered for Sexting these days....look it up.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 12, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> I was merely replying to this, Too Tall:
> 
> "Josh Duggar is a Christian and no Christian has said or even inferred that what he did was not wrong."
> 
> ...



I call that their opinion.  I also do not consider what he has admitted doing a serious sexual assault.  IMO,it was a disgusting act of curiosity by a teenager that has not been repeated and he was forgiven by his victims.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 12, 2015)

bodecea said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Not good enough.  You made the accusation, you furnish the link.


----------



## Camp (Jun 12, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I was merely replying to this, Too Tall:
> ...


You thinking it is not serious for a 14 and later, 15 year old boy to molest a 5 year old little girl not a serious offense is disturbing. There are many reasons one might use to defend Duggar. Fondling a child by a teenage boy not being serious is not one of them.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 12, 2015)

Camp said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


I do not consider it a serious sexual ASSAULT.  I already stated what I did consider it.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 12, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Only a jerk would want to sensationalize what happened to 5 year old girls 12 years ago.  The only one being harmed are the victims who are now teenagers and subjected to scrutiny and humiliation by assholes like you.  In case you didn't notice, the Duggars have been widely discussed in the media.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 12, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I guess you could, but I would prefer my supposed lie be refuted rather than calling me a liar.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 12, 2015)

bodecea said:


> I would expect many....and carry that til they die under the current system.  Many are being registered for Sexting these days....look it up.



You Communists are FAR worse than the Victorians ever were - because the whole thing is a farce. People are branded with the scarlet letter for pissing off the side of the road.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 12, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Only a jerk would want to sensationalize what happened to 5 year old girls 12 years ago.  The only one being harmed are the victims who are now teenagers and subjected to scrutiny and humiliation by assholes like you.  In case you didn't notice, the Duggars have been widely discussed in the media.



These are demagogues - they care about political impact - nothing else.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 12, 2015)

TooTall said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


I just typed "Teenagers Registered Sex Offenders" and got it.  Don't you have Google skills?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 12, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I would expect many....and carry that til they die under the current system.  Many are being registered for Sexting these days....look it up.
> ...


All your little mind can do is label people.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 12, 2015)

So, Tall, you don't consider what Duggar did to be assault?

Here is what the state of AZ considers to be child molestation:

Molestation of a Child, ARS 13-1410:


“A person commits molestation of a child by intentionally or knowingly engaging in or causing a person to engage in sexual contact, except sexual contact with the female breast, with a child under fifteen years of age.”
Child molestation charges may result from the direct or indirect sexual touching or contact of a child under the age of 15. The offense may apply if the child touches the adult or if the adult touches the child.

*CHILD MOLESTATION PENALTIES IN ARIZONA:*

Minimum: 10 years prison
Maximum: 24 years prison
Class 2 felony
Note: no “gain” time; sentences are day-to-day
Lifetime sexual offender registration requirement
Permanent criminal record
Great stigma is attached to child abuse charges of any kind. Even the mere accusation of child molestation charges will affect the way that others look at the accused.  Our criminal justice system is based upon the principle of “innocent until proven guilty,” but in highly charged child molestation cases people tend to rush to judgment and assume the worst – even before hearing the facts of the case. Phoenix sex offense attorney Jeremy Geigle understands the innate fears that can affect people and he utilizes this knowledge to his client’s benefit in a most skillful manner in both pretrial and courtroom proceedings. Attorney Geigle’s calmness and straightforward manner affects people in a positive manner. A successful sex offense attorney must be able to relate to people in this way for effective representation.

*Please note that the penalty is 10 TO 20 YEARS IN PRISON!*


----------



## bodecea (Jun 12, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Like you give a damn about the girls.....having your fits over people wanting Josh Duggar to have CONSEQUENCES for his pervert actions.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 12, 2015)

Is it really appropriate to have someone who has something like this in their past, running an organization that is supposed to promote family values?


----------



## TooTall (Jun 12, 2015)

bodecea said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I sure do and I even know how to post the link.  Apparently you don't.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 12, 2015)

bodecea said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Only a real dipshit would not care about the girls.  That would be you!


----------



## EverCurious (Jun 12, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Josh has already admitted what he did was wrong to his parents and to the cops.  What is the reason for further investigation other than to embarrass and publicly humiliate the INNOCENT victims.  Nothing legally can be done to Josh Duggar.  Even convicted felons are given a second chance after serving their time.  Why not give a Christian a second chance?
> Before you answer, I will tell you the answer.  Because he is publicly opposed to same sex marriage.



That's rich coming from the side who hates and refuses to accept LGBT's, even those hundreds of miles OUTSIDE their religious circles.  They just want to get married but the Christian's not only won't let them, but they pass laws specifically to /stop/ them from being happy.

Gee, I wonder why Dugger isn't getting any "sympathy" from the LGBT camp and those who might support their quest for freedom from religious dogma??

Damn skippy!  Welcome to persecution, you know that thing you've been doing to the LGBT community for over two thousand years.  Ya'll gotten what, maybe 10 years of it, and you're already sick of it?   Karma's funny huh?

Then there's those of us who just think child molestation is wrong and find it disgusting that the church hides that kind of shit for their people and all they have to do is "ask forgiveness."  Kind of makes us wonder what else ya'll are hiding for people who ask forgiveness.


I'm more angry at the religious leaders than ya'll sheep though honestly.  They're the ones who capitalized on homophobia in an attempt to keep their flocks full in the US, a place where their religious persecution of other religions, races, and people in general have caused most "free thinkers" to lose interest in the oft extreme's of their religious leaders. They stupidly imo got overzealous and tried to use the constitution to legalize their persecution (again), this time they forgot that at the same time they argued FOR religious freedom, they would have to DEFY the same - because a few lines in the bible is the ONLY thing they have against LGBT besides the "eww" factor - turns out "eww" doesn't stand up in court as valid. 

Hopefully the rest of the religious leaders in the US step in line with the rest of the first world power countries religious leaders on the planet and realize that their religious power base in the US isn't worth destroying over what happens in someone, who is outside the church's, personal life.  If they are not willing to do that, then frankly I hope their numbers dwindle to nothing in this country.  Someone else's religion should never be used to dictate how one lives in America, period.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 12, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


That's a stretch of the imagination. 

The truth is we have absolutely no idea what that child molester did or didn't do. Dennis Hastert has managed to keep his deep seated perversion hidden for decades. It's only now coming to light and your ilk is also engaging in defending him. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 12, 2015)

Homosexuality today is all about glamorizing sexual enjoyment/fulfillment... Dugger's problem seems to have been straightened out and not dwelled on, accepted, or normalized. I am sure he would be the first one to admit he had a problem. Not many homosexuals are willing today to admit they are hooked or have an issue. The only reason Duggar was "outed" was to discredit his family which is a thorn in the side of today's "new normal." Fortunately, Duggar isn't what he was at 14 or 15 ---- Unfortunately, most 'gays' may never grow up.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 12, 2015)

TooTall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Your posting style doesn't strike me as Christian, more like pagan.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 12, 2015)

Camp said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


Very well said Camp.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 12, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


He's not fooling anyone. Neither him nor his fellow radical reactionary rightwing choir members. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 12, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Sir, what was your stance for that Anthony Weiner incident? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## EverCurious (Jun 12, 2015)

LittleNipper said:


> Homosexuality today is all about glamorizing sexual enjoyment/fulfillment... Dugger's problem seems to have been straightened out and not dwelled on, accepted, or normalized. I am sure he would be the first one to admit he had a problem. Not many homosexuals are willing today to admit they are hooked or have an issue. The only reason Duggar was "outed" was to discredit his family which is a thorn in the side of today's "new normal." Fortunately, Duggar isn't what he was at 14 or 15 ---- Unfortunately, most 'gays' may never grow up.



Just out of curiosity when were you homosexual and when did you "grow out of it"?  Since you know what it's "all about"...


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 12, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> Is it really appropriate to have someone who has something like this in their past, running an organization that is supposed to promote family values?


No, not one bit. Absolutely not. Josh Duggar's name is mud hence forward. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 12, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > I never said he was a pedophile.  I said he is a pervert. I don't know why you think we know all there is to know. His parents have tried very hard to sweep this whole thing under the rug, starting with not reporting it from the beginning.
> ...




WTF is this useless blabber?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 12, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...





Of course they're under scrutiny, you idiot, they are on a reality show preaching family values.  They turned their own lives over to the media. This wouldn't have come back to bite them on the ass if they had been honest about it to begin with, and if they had dealt with it in an appropriate manner.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 12, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...




I'm not calling you a liar, I'm calling you a fake Christian.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 13, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


If they had dealt with it appropriately they would never have earned so much money as media whores. They sold their children out for money.


----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 13, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuality today is all about glamorizing sexual enjoyment/fulfillment... Dugger's problem seems to have been straightened out and not dwelled on, accepted, or normalized. I am sure he would be the first one to admit he had a problem. Not many homosexuals are willing today to admit they are hooked or have an issue. The only reason Duggar was "outed" was to discredit his family which is a thorn in the side of today's "new normal." Fortunately, Duggar isn't what he was at 14 or 15 ---- Unfortunately, most 'gays' may never grow up.
> ...


It is a matter of choice. One can grow into being a lush if one refuses to curb the desire to get drunk. Babies do not start off wanting to be sexual objects. They grow up, and along the way they decide how they are going to live. Are they going to live for themselves, someone else, or for God? This is the basic choice of life. A man can use his sexuality to further his own pleasure, or decide that sex is not all there is to life. In fact, it should be among the least important things for a Christian. To the homosexual, sex seems to be the major defining characteristic. I believe that such a desire is learned and nurtured.


----------



## EverCurious (Jun 13, 2015)

LittleNipper said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...



An interesting theory, though not based on personal experience, and a bit hypocritical if you ask me.  Do you also claim that heterosexual relationships are "improperly sparked" by the existence of sexual attraction between the couple?

I can agree that the choice of partner should not be a "sexual" decision alone, but your imagination that sex is /all/ there is in an LGBT relationship is both unfounded and patently wrong.  You likely merely choose to only hear about LGBT sex because you discount the mentioned feelings that LGBT's have for each other as "invalid" - aka you know better than they do what they are feeling and thinking about each other.  However, it should be noted that your "outside" perception does not in fact define the /true/ depth, nor shallowness, of anyone's LGBT relationship any more than you could define the depth or shallowness of a heterosexual's relationship from the "outside." 

To paraphrase a wall-of-text I recently posted in another thread; LGBT relationships are not as shallow as you folks want to believe; in fact one could likely argue that there is more depth in an LGBT relationship than in a typical heterosexual relationship due to the shared empathy of many things that heterosexuals can't fully understand, the more upfront "truth" that LGBT's have with their partners as far as their life expectations, and a "kinship" that members of the opposite sex would typically not be capable of.  To be clear, I'm not saying that LGBT relationships are necessarily better than heterosexual relationships or anything, merely that either type of relationship is almost always about more than just sex.  Boiling down an LGBT relationship to "icky sex" is a wholly dishonest argument, in even the best light possible.

My adopted sister has been with her now wife for at least 20 years, two decades of commitment to each other is more than /mere/ sex by any standard of measurement. Similarly a close friend of the families son has been with is boyfriend for over a decade. I admit I do have other LGBT buddies who's relationships are more short lived and frequent, but I could say exactly the same of my heterosexual friends.  Both sides split up over very similar issues as well; money handling, fidelity, and the vague "it just didn't work out" are the most common from either camp.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 13, 2015)

LittleNipper said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...




This sounds like a sermon from the Duggars.  Just saying...


----------



## TooTall (Jun 13, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Josh has already admitted what he did was wrong to his parents and to the cops.  What is the reason for further investigation other than to embarrass and publicly humiliate the INNOCENT victims.  Nothing legally can be done to Josh Duggar.  Even convicted felons are given a second chance after serving their time.  Why not give a Christian a second chance?
> ...



The reason you bigots are insisting on humiliating the Duggars is because they are opposed to same sex marriage.  That is beyond disgusting.  Do you accept only the words in the Bible that you agree with?


----------



## TooTall (Jun 13, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Would you prefer that I call you a liar for expressing your opinion?


----------



## TooTall (Jun 13, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Spoken like a pretend Christian.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 13, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Anthony Weiner is an adult, not a teenager, and should have known better.  What was your opinion?


----------



## TooTall (Jun 13, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Shame on those 5 year old girls!  They need to pay for being victimized now that they are teenagers and actually forgave their brother or his disgusting actions.  Don't you agree, bigot?


----------



## TooTall (Jun 13, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Marcatl called me a liar and how would a bigot like you know the what a fake Christian is?


----------



## Camp (Jun 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



It is disturbing that folks like the Duggar's and many of their followers and fans compare things like what Anthony Weiner did and same sex marriage with a teenage molesting five year old little girls. Normal people don't put those things in the same category. That is part of the driving force behind this scandal. The Duggar's and their fans are attempting to minimize the molestation of little girls. They compare it to consenting adults deciding on sexuality or an adult sending pictures of himself to other adults. If we listen to them we will treat molesting little girls as some kind of miner offense that need not be taken seriously. Oh well, it is the families business is not good enough for most people. Oh well, how about if we be serious about teenagers molesting little kids.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 13, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



They did deal with it appropriately.  Jealous of their money?  LOL.  Are all children on TV shows media whores, or just Christian children.  Bigotry and jealousy are not very good arguments.


----------



## EverCurious (Jun 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> The reason you bigots are insisting on humiliating the Duggars is because they are opposed to same sex marriage.  That is beyond disgusting.  Do you accept only the words in the Bible that you agree with?



The only reason bible thumpers are fighting SSM is because "gay sex is icky."  Disgusting is relative isn't it... 

The Dugger's have made millions, taking advantage of true believers, all the while covering this shit up so they could make more money.  /THAT/ is disgusting.


And yes, I do pretty much only accept the words written in the bible that I happen to agree with.  Unless some major shit went down and everyone in the country missed it, I am not required to "accept" jack shit that is written in the bible.  

The bible is the word of men, written specifically to control other men.  Thing is that book's message doesn't work on me, to me God is nothing more than a bio-electric impulse effect of the brain; there's some researchers who can hook you up so you can meet him if you'd like...

I don't mind ya'll getting together and believing in whatever the fuck you want, hell I don't even really care if you assholes don't want to serve gays at your businesses, but I draw the line when you start trying to people they can't legally do something simply because of a few lines in your stupid book. So like I said, if you bible thumpers can't get in line with the rest of the world as far as SSM, then you really shouldn't be in this /free/ country, it's not your style clearly. 

~ Someone else's religion should never be used to dictate how one lives in America, period.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 13, 2015)

Ever,

Jesus has forgiven him. the Duggars say that they know this, and presumably, Josh has a note from Jesus to that effect. Accordingly, unlike unforgiven child molesters, who are sent up the river for 10 to 20, Josh has been assigned to community service, where his job is to demonize gays.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 13, 2015)

Camp said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


.

I didn't follow the Anthony Weiner incident.   Was he arrested?  Did he ask for forgiveness for his apparently indecent actions? Did he seek professional help?  I really would like to know before I could make a comparison.  I have three gay couples as neighbors, two couples are women and one couple is male, and we get along extremely well and consider each other friends. They don't need to get married to live together and most legal problems they may have can be solved by a power of attorney from legalzoom.com.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 13, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > The reason you bigots are insisting on humiliating the Duggars is because they are opposed to same sex marriage.  That is beyond disgusting.  Do you accept only the words in the Bible that you agree with?
> ...



No point in any further discussion with an anti-religious bigot.   bye!


----------



## bodecea (Jun 13, 2015)

LittleNipper said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...


That's how YOU want to define us.  Gays NEVER think and talk about gay sex as much as anti-gay people such as yourself want to dwell on it.  If I had a dollar for every post by an anti-gay poster talking about the gay sex act or using the phrase "shoving it down our throats" I'd be a very very rich person.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Martyr much?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


^ Indeed.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Well now...this is a new excuse for Josh.......people are jealous of the family's money............that's why we are calling them out on their hypocrisy and Josh being a pervert.      Got to admit you are creative in your excuse making.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 13, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Ever,
> 
> Jesus has forgiven him. the Duggars say that they know this, and presumably, Josh has a note from Jesus to that effect. Accordingly, unlike unforgiven child molesters, who are sent up the river for 10 to 20, Josh has been assigned to community service, where his job is to demonize gays.


Why isn't he a registered sex offender?   Teens caught sexting have to be registered.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 13, 2015)

bodecea said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Josh doesn't need any excuses but bigots do.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 13, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Ever,
> ...



Why, because Jesus has forgiven him!


----------



## bodecea (Jun 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


"Some of my best friends are..................." gambit.

You don't need to get married either to live together....most of your legal problems can be solved by a power of attorney from legalzoom. com.  Why aren't you doing that?0


----------



## EverCurious (Jun 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



And there you have it.  Merely accepting that they believe as /they/ wish is not enough, we are expected to believe exactly as they do or they write us off as bigots.  The nutshell of extremism that drives my lack of sympathy for their "harassment" plights.


This is exactly what I was talking about that fired off his rant too, most American's have no patience for this kind of  ridiculousness.  These are the types who will end up driving Christianity ranks lower in the US.  I just hope those who have need to believe in a higher power are not harmed in the process.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


So that's why people like you have been laying out all those excuses.   Gotcha!


----------



## Camp (Jun 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


You offered an opinion on the guy and now you are saying you don't really know anything about the case. Maybe you should find out about these things before you try to discuss them. I know very little, nor do I care. I just know sending pictures of himself to adult females does not equate to Josh diddling his 5 year old kid sister and little girl visiting his home.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 13, 2015)

Camp said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



15 times, no less......


----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 13, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



There is a lot to be said regarding the old song, "I want a girl, just like the girl that married dear old dad." I believe that a "Christian" male would be looking for someone who would be a great mother for any children they might have together. I'm not suggesting that pretty, beautiful, or knockout doesn't come into play. However, the reality is that the pretty little thing one marries today will not look the same in 20, 30, 40, 50, 60 years. In fact I feel this is Bruce Jenner's problem. He's now old and he imagines that a sex change will provide "additional" time with a new lease on life.

A gay person I know once said, that he could never imagine having sex with an 80 year old. Well, the fact is that he will one day be 70 or 80 if he lives long enough ----- and who would wish to fulfill his "needs" then? And why is the divorce rate so high? Perhaps people today have unreasonable expectations for THEMSELVES!

The guy who marries with the hope of having children may at least have grandkids to look forward to. However, the person who needs sex for sex sake will likely lead a shallow life unless he matures. I mean the George Cloonies and Favios of yesterday are starting to look tied and worn-out.


----------



## EverCurious (Jun 13, 2015)

So you blame all of societies marital woes upon gays, who can't even legally marry in most places?  That's interesting.

I've never had /anyone/ tell me that they couldn't imagine having sex with an 80 year old, so idk what to say about your gay friend there. However, only like one, maybe two, of the LGBT's I know are looking for sex, the heterosexuals are far more inclined to that "fulfillment."  Most of the LGBT's I know are looking for their "soul mates" and flowery romanticized shit like that (which, yea, I don't believe in.) 

While I can agree with the "expectation" thing being a major cause for marriage failures (or any relationship failure) I again point out that this is not exclusive to LGBT relationships, heterosexuals have the same difficulties with unrealistic expectations of how their relationship is going to be, and yes, even how "marriage" is going to be - in fact many people on both sides (typically women) seem to have this stupid idea that if they get married things will change for the better; and I strongly advise both my straight and LGBT friends when I believe that they may be falling into that trap. 

As far as aging, testosterone is a fickle thing as once ages.  The desire for sex oft does wear off, but again you ignore that there is /more/ to the LGBT relationship than sex alone.  Your one friend may in deed suffer from a "lack of fulfillment" or "satisfaction" but that isn't the case for every gay out there, not is it in any way exclusive to LGBT relationships.  As far a Jenner, maybe he is looking for some more spot-light time, I really do not know, but he does not define all LGBT relationships, or even all Transgenders; Jenner is, like your gay friend, merely one individuals story.

Everything you've described as a "flaw" is both accepted and considered "normal" in heterosexual relationships, why then point it out as a "problem" for LGBTs?  It's not a problem for LGBT's, it's a problem for all couples.


----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 13, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> So you blame all of societies marital woes upon gays, who can't even legally marry in most places?  That's interesting.
> 
> I've never had /anyone/ tell me that they couldn't imagine having sex with an 80 year old, so idk what to say about your gay friend there. However, only like one, maybe two, of the LGBT's I know are looking for sex, the heterosexuals are far more inclined to that "fulfillment."  Most of the LGBT's I know are looking for their "soul mates" and flowery romanticized shit like that (which, yea, I don't believe in.)
> 
> ...



I don't blame gays ---- but I certainly don't want to add them to the ever increasing pile of societal woes. I feel society is better promoting the ideal and not settling for whatever and encouraging it for future generations as "normal." Marriage is an ideal. Homosexuality is just another rung down the ladder


----------



## Ravi (Jun 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


It can't be dealt with appropriately as the three of them escaped justice by covering it up past the point time the statute of limitations expired.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 13, 2015)

Duggars is sooooooo yesterday.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 13, 2015)

LittleNipper said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > So you blame all of societies marital woes upon gays, who can't even legally marry in most places?  That's interesting.
> ...


With a 50% divorce rate, it isn't very ideal.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 13, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Ever,
> ...



Why don't you ask whoever was the Chief of Police 12 years ago?


----------



## TooTall (Jun 13, 2015)

bodecea said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You are the dipshit that called someones jealousy of the money the Duggars make an excuse, not me.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 13, 2015)

Camp said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



For starters, I only offered my opinion on the difference between an adult and a teenager.  And, you seem to be the only one who claims that Josh 'diddled' little girls.  Are you sure about that or did you just grab that out of you ass.


----------



## Camp (Jun 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Perhaps we have different definitions of diddle. I thought it meant a kind of fondling of private parts. That is how I meant it to be interpreted.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Duggar diddled and you defend him.


----------



## EverCurious (Jun 13, 2015)

LittleNipper said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > So you blame all of societies marital woes upon gays, who can't even legally marry in most places?  That's interesting.
> ...



You appear to have missed the latest reality in this country.  Ladder's are not accepted anymore, we're all _supposed_ to be treading water at the bottom now.  In any event, allowing SSM isn't going to add any more shit to the pool than extremist religious bible-thumpers have already deposited in trying to keep them out.

If you really wanted to address societal woes in the US, then you'd consider that division is one of the most serious problems this country faces, hell we might be in the midst of the most serious threat this country has faced since the civil war.  Yet, right now, instead of attempting to mend those rifts between fellow American's, jack-wads from every possible corner of the ring are in a contest to see how much they can shit on everyone else in some bravado chest thumping display to prove that "they are right" or someone else is "wrong."  Watching the news lately is akin to watching a bunch of 5 year olds fight over a single speck of sand on the beach.  It's just embarrassing...

My mother has a saying, "pick your battles."  All I am saying is that Christians really need to think about if denying SSM is really important enough to risk their power base in the US over.  Keeping in mind that /even/ if they some how magically manage to crush the SSM movement for eternity, that is /not/ going to prevent LGBT's from having relationships, from living together, from having "icky sex," from talking about LGBT, nor even from attempting to adopt children.  All this ultimately does is make the US look bigoted in a world where nearly every first world power on the planet (including heavily Christian ones) has accepted LGBT's right to form legally binding relationships.  Is a piece of paper /really/ the issue ya'll want to lose support over?  Do you really think the rest of the country doesn't see the hypocrisy of allowing divorce, adultery, and now even child molestation, while denying SSM as immoral?  I'm just saying, ya'll might want to think about this a little more carefully.

For the record, I gave all my kidos the option of deciding their religion on their own, encouraged them to go to church with their Grandparents, and two of them have found God. It bothers me that it might have been a mistake to involve them in what appears to be a corrupt and bigoted institution.  Now I have started to wonder if all these churches do is talk about how icky LGBT's are like the bigots do on boards like this, in the media, etc.  My boys are busy with that "new life" thing; they've both got wonderful girlfriends, great jobs, and they're settling down.  They're at that point where grandchildren are coming soon, I don't want my grandkids trying to sort out why their religious leaders hate their Grandmother, because I'm one of those "B's" they rage about, because their adopted-aunt is one of those "SSM L's" that they rage about.  Bible thumpers solution is for me to simply not tell them I'm bi, to lie to them about who their adopted-aunt in law is...  Why should I?  Why should I protect what becomes more and more  a bigoted institution?  Not to mention all this other shit Christians have popping out of the woodwork. 

It's ya'll religion, do as you wish, but just know that modern non-bigots all over this country, aren't buying into the cover story so much anymore.  As my youngest informed me after going to church the last time (like 3 years ago), "Wow, they are full of crap mom." I had stopped him from debating the issue with his brothers, told him it's their personal choice that we should respect...  I've lost that opinion over this stupid war on SSM, I'm done defending the "good" of the church with those close to me.  I doubt I'm the only one going "holy shit..."    What ya'll are doing right now with SSM is just wrong in a free country.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...




Says the Cafeteria Christian...


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 13, 2015)

LittleNipper said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...




So, when did you choose to be straight, assuming you're straight?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...




Hopefully those ignorant parents of theirs will get them in professional counseling.  I'm sure they were coached on what to say.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...




Because a sincere Christian wouldn't call someone they don't know, a fake Christian.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 13, 2015)

Camp said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Perhaps we do.

*verb - transitive*

to have sexual intercourse with someone.He got arrested because he's been *diddling* kids.
See more words with the same meaning: sex, sexual intercourse.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...




If one of your so-called friends has an unfortunate car crash, for example, and ends up in intensive care, their life partner won't even be able to visit them in the hospital. They can't solve that problem with legalzoom.com


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 13, 2015)

Camp said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Uh, that IS diddling.

Scary, very scary...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TooTall (Jun 13, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Someone who professes to be a Christian and then calls someone who forgives someone's trespasses a liar is a fake Christian.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...





diddle
1. To touch or caress the genitals in some way. 

2. Female masturbation. 

3. To cheat or swindle.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...




All he did was send dick pics.  He didn't diddle his 5 year old sister.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...




I'm not a Christian, therefore I don't qualify being a fake one.


----------



## EverCurious (Jun 13, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> If one of your so-called friends has an unfortunate car crash, for example, and ends up in intensive care, their life partner won't even be able to visit them in the hospital. They can't solve that problem with legalzoom.com



Not to mention "family" health insurance, life insurance policies, and a crap ton of government shit; taxes, social security, first time home buyer loans (and HUD and housing assistance,) nearly all of the "welfare" stuff as well.  (Edit, actually did they alter the welfare stuff to just "household size" or is that still based on marital status as well?)


----------



## TooTall (Jun 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...





Carla_Danger said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Look up the definition of Power of Attorney.  I happen to know that it is up to the Hospital staff and know of one case close to home where my gay neighbor had this very problem and they allowed her to sleep in the same room with her partner.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 13, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Is this what you meant by diddle?
*"verb - transitive*

to have sexual intercourse with someone.He got arrested because he's been *diddling* kids.
See more words with the same meaning: sex, sexual intercourse."


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...





That's a bunch of bullshit.  They shouldn't have to seek out an attorney to be able to visit their dying partner in the mother fucking hospital. You need to keep your crotch sniffing nose out of their business. How ridiculous!


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 13, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


To be fair, I was the one to bring up the Weiner situation. The purpose was to show the hypocrisy of these rightwingers who all but called for his execution for his incident. Now they are here defending a confessed child molester. 

Quite a contrast. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 13, 2015)

Sometimes I get confused. is this the thread where someone is advocating that the cop should have shot the unarmed black teenagers at the community pool, or the thread about how the teenaged child molester was only playing doctor with his five year old sister?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 13, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...




It's pretty amazing how many RWers around here think it's normal for 15 year old boys to molest their sisters. They act like it happens all the time. No biggie... Hey, he said he was sorry....


----------



## Camp (Jun 13, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Sometimes I get confused. is this the thread where someone is advocating that the cop should have shot the unarmed black teenagers at the community pool, or the thread about how the teenaged child molester was only playing doctor with his five year old sister?


The cop molesting the teenager is a different thread. This thread is about the Christian family values guy molesting little five year old girls and his Christian parents covering it up.


----------



## EverCurious (Jun 13, 2015)

With minor side tracks into other current political issues 



TooTall said:


> Look up the definition of Power of Attorney.  I happen to know that it is up to the Hospital staff and know of one case close to home where my gay neighbor had this very problem and they allowed her to sleep in the same room with her partner.



There are some serious flaws in the PoA substitute for SSM, most notably the following:

"The person who creates a power of attorney, known as the grantor, can only do so when he/she has the requisite mental capacity. Suppose the grantor loses capacity to grant permission after the power of attorney has been created (for example, from Alzheimer's disease or a head injury in a car crash); then the power will probably no longer be effective"

While one can get what's called a "durable provisions" PoA, it is not exactly nationally recognized so you can end up with a document that's not valid "everywhere" and in some cases businesses that are not in a recognizing state.  Which is also a problem here:

"Although a power of attorney grants the agent powers to perform acts in the absence of the grantor, the POA cannot grant powers to the agent that conflict with rules and regulations governing people and companies that the agent deals with. For example, if a bank has regulations that require the grantor to be physically present in the bank to perform certain actions, the POA cannot grant the agent power to perform those actions in the absence of the grantor."

Not to mention the bible-thumper hate groups have already made it pretty clear that they want to deny services to LGBT's, given that they could write in regulations that render POA invalid, it is not a solution.


----------



## Camp (Jun 13, 2015)

EverCurious said:


> With minor side tracks into other current political issues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So this is definitely not the thread about shooting the teenagers at the pool party. Thanks.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Oh?  So you didn't say this:   


> .people are jealous of the family's money..


----------



## bodecea (Jun 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Ah...anecdotes of a "gay neighbor"   How cute.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 14, 2015)

bodecea said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



That is correct.  I didn't say that, Bodecea said that and that would be you.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 14, 2015)

bodecea said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



The anecdote only proves that you are wrong in that case.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 14, 2015)

TooTall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


That what he did was a personal matter between him and his wife and had absolutely nothing to do with his job or his constituents. I believe what occurred there with his ouster was nothing more than a successful Republican witch hunt of the highest order. Absolutely disgusting. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 14, 2015)

bodecea said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Actually, that was the lamest excuse one could come up with. It's one of the rightwing go-to excuses. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 14, 2015)

Camp said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > With minor side tracks into other current political issues
> ...



Well, I have something to say about that, anyway. If the cops do shoot the unarmed black teenagers in the pool, they will have to answer to the health department, because you have to drain the pool to get the blood out.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 14, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I find it interesting that you approve of a Congressman's decision to send photos of his private parts to single women.  Do you do that as well without your wife's knowledge or permission?


----------



## TooTall (Jun 14, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



This sure did look like this left-winger was jealous of the Duggars money to me.
*"If they had dealt with it appropriately they would never have earned so much money as media whores. They sold their children out for money."*
I don't think Josh Duggar needs any excuses.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 14, 2015)

TooTall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...




That was a really stupid thing Anthony did, especially since he has such a pretty wife, and they even had a baby on the way.

I was certainly okay with throwing him under the bus.

However, there really is no comparison between sending dick pics to touching your 5 year old sister/s on multiple occasions.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 14, 2015)

TooTall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Yeah? And I find it interesting that you approve of Josh Duggar molesting his younger siblings. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## TooTall (Jun 14, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I clearly stated that I didn't approve of Josh Duggar's actions as a teenager. He asked for forgiveness, was interviewed by the Cops and was not arrested.  I  do consider sensationalizing it to humiliate his siblings now that they are teenagers to advance the LGBT agenda and to criticize all Christians is disgusting and despicable. 

Just curious, but your 'forgiveness' of Weiner sounds exactly like the excuses that were used to explain away Bill Clinton getting BJ's in the Oval office.

On edit, Weiner resigned from Congress.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 14, 2015)

Camp said:


> FDR's warning. This minute long video is a humorous warning made about Republicans that is as accurate today as it was 75 years ago. The OP could probably take a transcript of it, cut it up and paste it next to some dopey unrelated quotes attributed to some fascist or libertarian sources and prove he was lying at the behest of Stalin.
> 
> youtube.com/watch?v=S3RHnKYNvx8



There were over 60 MILLION people killed during WWII while FDR was President.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 14, 2015)

TooTall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Then why did you feel it necessary to state that I approve of Weiner's dick pics? I stated my position on the matter quite clearly and vociferously, both then and now.

BTW, are you aware that the cop, not cops you're referring too is currently serving massive time for sexual crimes? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Camp (Jun 14, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > FDR's warning. This minute long video is a humorous warning made about Republicans that is as accurate today as it was 75 years ago. The OP could probably take a transcript of it, cut it up and paste it next to some dopey unrelated quotes attributed to some fascist or libertarian sources and prove he was lying at the behest of Stalin.
> ...


I posted in the wrong thread. Did even notice till to late.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 14, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...





I was referring to the interview he had with the cops when he was 18 years old.  I believe that is the one they released to the tabloid magazine to get around the law against releasing interviews of minors.

When was it discovered that this dirt bag cop was into sexual crimes and what were they?  Were the Duggars aware of this 12 years ago when they called him?  I don't think so!

BTW, Weiner wasn't ousted, he resigned.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 14, 2015)

Camp said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



I sure am glad I have never made that mistake.  LOL


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 14, 2015)

TooTall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...





Nothing was reported to the cops....only one cop, a friend of the family, and fellow pervert, who never filled the report.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 14, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > FDR's warning. This minute long video is a humorous warning made about Republicans that is as accurate today as it was 75 years ago. The OP could probably take a transcript of it, cut it up and paste it next to some dopey unrelated quotes attributed to some fascist or libertarian sources and prove he was lying at the behest of Stalin.
> ...




And as next, you will say that that is his fault....


----------



## Ravi (Jun 14, 2015)

TooTall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


I find it interesting that you approve of a role model feeling up a five year old. Do you do that as well without  your wife's knowledge or permission?


----------



## Ravi (Jun 14, 2015)

TooTall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I wouldn't sell my kids out for any amount of money. Sadly the Duggars did.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 14, 2015)

TooTall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Again. He wasn't interviewed by the cops.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 14, 2015)

TooTall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


He refused to speak to the cops when he was 18. Are you really this fucking retarded?


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 14, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Ask the child molester defender to source his information. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 14, 2015)

TooTall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Weiner didn't just resign, he was forced to resign as a direct result of the rightwing media's pressure and their disgusting sensationalizing of the non-story. You forget? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 14, 2015)

TooTall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Even so, this has ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to do with the topic of this thread, which is protecting a child molester. What consenting adults do of a sexual nature is not perversion or objectionable. What is done to innocent young children: that's another matter entirely.  Why don't you folks understand there is a monumental difference between adult sex between adults and the sexual preying upon of innocent children???


----------



## TooTall (Jun 15, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



What did the Chief of Police release to the tabloid magazine if it wasn't a police report?


----------



## TooTall (Jun 15, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Why not?  Bush is blamed for all of the deaths in Afghanistan and Iraq by left wingers.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 15, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Did the left wingers all approve of Weiner's actions and ask him to stay in Congress?


----------



## TooTall (Jun 15, 2015)

Ravi said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Whatever you do, don't tune your TV to Family Matters, Full House or the other 19 TV shows listed in my link that feature peoples kids.

21 TV Shows That Make You Believe In The Power Of Family


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 15, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Certainly you are not that untethered from reality. Get a grip on yourself.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ravi (Jun 15, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


An investigation based on an anonymous call made when Duggars was 18.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 15, 2015)

Ravi said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Thats what this is all about. They want to cash-in w/ the gullible SOCONs like Payland did.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 15, 2015)

Ravi said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Who did the cops talk too during the investigation?  Don't lie.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 15, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Or maybe the Bill Cosby Show.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 15, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I'm not, but apparently you are if you deny that.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 15, 2015)

TooTall, by all means keep


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 16, 2015)

TooTall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


We didn't see it as a reason to lose him in his position as he performed his job well. Besides, his wife forgave him. No one approved, we simply forgave and moved on. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravi (Jun 16, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Not Duggars. He refused to speak to them.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 16, 2015)

Ravi said:


> "And he made some bad choices, but, really, the extent of it was mild – inappropriate touching on fully clothed victims, most of it while [the] girls were sleeping.”
> 
> wtf? It's okay to inappropriately touch children if they are sleeping?



THey weren't fully clothed either, that's a bullshit lie.


Anyway - the point of discontent isn't that a 14 year old made mistakes - its that his family, church, and even some police helped to make sure his criminal mistakes never received the justice they deserved.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 16, 2015)

Ravi said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




I provided links for TooDumb saying just that, but he'll just keep repeating the lie...


This isn't the first time the Duggars have been uncooperative with the authorities or DHS. According to a 2006 police report, Jim Bob Duggar refused to bring his 18-year-old son Josh in to be interviewed by the police, and in 2007, Josh hired a lawyer and sued the DHS, but the contents of that lawsuit have been sealed.


Duggar Family Reportedly Under New Investigation By Arkansas Department Of Human Services


----------



## TooTall (Jun 16, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I am sure you feel the same way about Josh Duggar since his victims, Church, friends and family all forgave him.  Then again, Weiner is a Democrat and isn't a Christian so that would make if difficult for bigots and Christian haters.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 16, 2015)

TooTall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...





Weiner didn't molest anybody.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 16, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



There is no law that requires anyone to come in to a police station to be interviewed and only a real dummy doesn't know that.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 16, 2015)

TooTall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



The difference is a full grown man and a 14 year old child.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 16, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




Nobody said there was.  You're the one who keeps asking the stupid question.





TooTall said:


> Who did the cops talk too during the investigation?  Don't lie.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 16, 2015)

peach174 said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...





15.  He was 15, and that's old enough to know better.  He's a repeat offender.  And the difference is that one molested his sisters, and one did not.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 16, 2015)

TooTall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


We have only heard from two victims. They have no church. I've heard no friends or family (aside from his parents and two sister victims) forgive him.

Anything else you want to make up?


----------



## Ravi (Jun 16, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Right, but you are the one that claimed he talked to the cops. Jesus Fucking Christ talk about a rabbit hole...what talking to you is like.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 16, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...




We are basing him on age of 14 and 15 so yes the vast majority of our children are pretty mature at that age, but the way that these Christians raise their kids is to keeping them as children and innocent of sex as long as possible.
We have no way of knowing how mature or not mature Josh was at 14 and 15 years old.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jun 16, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




And how is that working out?


----------



## TooTall (Jun 16, 2015)

Ravi said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Try reading the links posted and you will learn that they did have a Church and no one but you Christian hating bigots are interested in persecuting him and his family.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 16, 2015)

TooTall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


1. Are you comparing molesting a child to an adult sharing adult photos with another adult? 

2. Are you suggesting, sir, that I'm a Christian hater? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## TooTall (Jun 17, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



You are the one that brought up and approved of Weiner's perverted acts.  Yes sir, I consider you a Christian hater since your ability to forgive is reserved for Democrats.


----------



## Leweman (Jun 17, 2015)

Dems voted for a rapist.  They must project to live with themselves.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 17, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Sounds to me you just want to believe he's not, for whatever reason.  Investigations take time.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 17, 2015)

TooTall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...




And, apparently the forgiveness from most of the so-called Christians here is reserved for conservatives.  I don't see too many conservatives forgiving Clinton, and he didn't even commit a crime.  Explain that to me.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 17, 2015)

Mertex said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...




What are you talking about ? You don't speak English?

Just because someone sexually assaults Children (and Josh did) does NOT mean they were sexually attracted to children. It simply means they sexually assaulted children.

Pedophile is NOT the crime. Sexual assault of a minor is.  Are you simply not smart enough to understand that a person can sexually assault a child even if they aren't sexually attracted to children?


----------



## Mertex (Jun 17, 2015)

Leweman said:


> Dems voted for a rapist.  They must project to live with themselves.



Thanks for proving my point.  I just made a post saying that most of the rw so-called Christians on this thread that are so willing to "forgive" and "forget" what Josh Duggar did because he has been forgiven have not yet found it in their compassionate hearts to forgive Bill Clinton, and he didn't even commit a crime.  And you just proved it.  Thank you.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 17, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> > Dems voted for a rapist.  They must project to live with themselves.
> ...



Oh, there is no doubt Clinton was a rapist, pretty well known here in Arkansas in fact.

He's not a CONVICTED rapist, that's true.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 17, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Don't be an idiot....I'm not saying he is or he isn't, moron, I'm saying you don't know for sure.

The *fact* is that you don't have inside information about what Josh Duggar is or isn't.  You have no proof that he hasn't done it again or repeatedly....children don't go to the police or to the news when they are being abused by their parent.  I'm not saying that he is, I'm saying that we don't know.  So, don't get all ass-smart with me, you have about as much information as I have, so you really don't know.  Until the investigation is complete you are just guessing.....at least some of us are going by what he has already admitted to, not just blowing smoke, like you.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 17, 2015)

Mertex said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Bullshit, you didn't understand the difference between a pedophile and someone who just sexually abused a child and are now trying to cover, because in fact I NEVER said that Josh was for sure not a pedophile. I said I don't believe he was.

Are you just incapable of admitting an error?


----------



## Mertex (Jun 17, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Leweman said:
> ...


You're so full of shit.  Post some proof.



> He's not a CONVICTED rapist, that's true.



Unless he raped you, you are just blowing smoke, like you usually do.  That's all you do.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mertex (Jun 17, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


You accused Carla that *she just wanted to believe that he's a pedophile*, so what makes you think that your defense of him doesn't come across that you just want to believe that he's not?  The fact is you don't know....you're just blowing smoke.



> Are you just incapable of admitting an error?


I know the difference idiot, what I also know is that we don't really know what Josh Duggar is.  The family is prone to keep everything he does secret, so how the hell do you think you know?


----------



## TooTall (Jun 18, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



 Clinton didn't ask for forgiveness.  He did apologize, but that was mostly because he was sorry he got caught.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 18, 2015)

Mertex said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Are the police still investigating what happened 12 years ago?  Or is the investigation just a constant smear campaign being waged against Christians by bigots?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 18, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Why do you only think in terms of politics?  Why do you defend this guy because of partisanship? Don't you care what happened to those innocent girls?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 18, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


He had sex  outside of marriage. He didn't molest or rape anyone.  No allegations were ever proven, the women didn't even go to the police.  Clinton didn't commit a crime  or hurt anyone except his family. He doesn't need to ask for your forgiveness.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 18, 2015)

Mertex said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


[/QUOTE]


LOL As I said, it's known here in Arkansas. State Troopers protected him while he did it.

That's a fact. It is also completely irrelevant to Josh Duggar.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 18, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


How do you know that he didn't? Does God not forgive ALL sins/sinners? BTW, where can I find Josh Duggar's "forgive me" speech? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## TooTall (Jun 18, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


 
Those innocent girls have been my main concern this entire thread.  The only thing that can come of sensationalizing what happened 12 years ago is to humiliate and embarrass those young girls who are now teenagers.  
I don't think Christians are a political party, but they are who are being attacked by atheists, agnostics and just plain assholes who I assure you are all liberal Democrats.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 18, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Where can I find Clinton's 'forgive me' speech?  The answer is God does not forgive all sinners, only those who accept Christ, ask for forgiveness and repent.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 18, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Better check with Juanita Broderick before you say he didn't rape anyone.  Who could she go to when she was raped by the 'top cop' in Arkansas?  Clinton bald face lied to the entire world on TV about Monica and that hurt the credibility of the United States.  When I said Clinton didn't ask for forgiveness, I was not suggesting that he ask ME.  Forgiveness is between Clinton and God, but I don't like a bottom feeding liar and that is what Clinton is, always has been, and probably always will be.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 18, 2015)

TooTall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



I bet you would know where to look for Duggar's apology?  Google is not that hard to use....but here...
The History Place - Great Speeches Collection Bill Clinton speech I Have Sinned



> The answer is God does not forgive all sinners, only those who accept Christ, ask for forgiveness and repent.



The answer is Republican/conservative Christians don't get to choose who God forgives.  Bill Clinton is a Christian.  He asked for forgiveness and repented, and Hillary stuck by him.  But Republican/conservatives are such hypocrites....they claim to know that Josh Duggar is forgiven, but they also claim to know  that Clinton is not.  And, instead of praising Hillary for staying with her husband and not getting a divorce, they criticize her and claim she is weak and that she did it for money, political reasons or something else.
Hypocrites.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 18, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Like hell he didn't.  Why do you all continue to lie?  Why is Duggar so special?  Because he is a conservative?

In slow, measured words, he added: "I don't think there's a fancy way to say that I have sinned. It is important to me that everyone who has been hurt know that the sorrow I feel is genuine — first and most important, my family, my friends, my staff, my cabinet, Monica Lewinsky and her family, and the American people.* I have asked all for their forgiveness."*
 I Sinned He Says In Apology That Includes Lewinsky - Clinton Vows He Will Stay and Fight - NYTimes.com


> He did apologize, but *that was mostly because he was sorry he got caught.*



Are you a mind reader?  Or did Jesus tell you that?  True Christians don't try to deny the repentance of a sinner, but here you all are, doing just that.........


----------



## TooTall (Jun 18, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



It is not my call to determine if God has forgiven Bill Clinton.  I can only speak for my self and I do not believe a word Bill Clinton says.  IMHO he is the greatest confidence man of this or any other century.

I also do not compare Josh Duggars transgressions as a teenager to those of an adult that screwed everything with a heartbeat and a hole for his entire life.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 18, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Thank you! Very well said. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 18, 2015)

TooTall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Ahhh, there it is. YOU get to pick and choose who God does and doesn't forgive. What a perfect grift.

So all you need to do now is man up about it instead of insinuate. Has Bill Clinton been forgiven by God, yes or no? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 18, 2015)

TooTall said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Someone provided a link to it. So where's Josh Duggar's? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex (Jun 18, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Geez, you really don't know how to use Google?  Why are you so eager to keep it under wraps, if you are a Christian, you would want the truth to come out before another child falls victim....or do you not care about innocent children?


Posted: 06/10/2015 4:23 pm EDT Updated: 06/12/2015
Duggar Family Reportedly Under New Investigation By Arkansas Department Of Human Services


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 18, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




What does that have to do with Josh Duggar, who was until recently living in MARYLAND, not Arkansas


----------



## Mertex (Jun 18, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> LOL As I said, it's known here in Arkansas. State Troopers protected him while he did it.
> 
> That's a fact. It is also completely irrelevant to Josh Duggar.



Yeah right, because the State Troopers confessed to you........bwahahaha....and it isn't irrelevant to Josh Duggar.  If Josh Duggar who actually committed a crime against children, is being defended by so-called "Christians" - why won't they extend the same courtesy to Bill Clinton, who didn't even commit a crime?  Because they are hypocrites and you are beginning to sound like one yourself.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 18, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Hyperbole much? If this is an indication of your thinking, you don't think with any logic or intellectual honesty, and, therefore, anything you post lacks credibility and should be disregarded.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 18, 2015)

Mertex said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > LOL As I said, it's known here in Arkansas. State Troopers protected him while he did it.
> ...




I have no idea why those who believe Clinton has anything to do with Duggar do anything.

Ask them.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 18, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



I guess we have to find out what the investigation discovers, don't we?  Why are you already setting up defenses for Josh?  That he lives in Maryland doesn't keep him from molesting children in Arkansas, does it?

Oh, I forgot, you have ESP powers and the State Troopers report everything to you.......bwahaha.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 18, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...




Yeah sure, they've been your main concern....that's why you're so ready to give Josh a pass, and if he molests another child, oh well, he can ask forgiveness again, because we know we always get forgiven.  And you must not be a Christian yourself.....calling every liberal an asshole.....tsk, tsk, sounds a bit judgemental.........


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 18, 2015)

Mertex said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Um what?

Do you understand how investigations work? That's a serious question. 

If there was suspicion that a person living out of the household was abusing a child, DHS would NOT be the agency with jurisdiction. The POLICE would

And obviously Josh was NOT living in the house in Arkansas, so logically this recent investigation has nothing to do with him


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 18, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Agree.  It seems here, in reading these posts of conservative Christians, that God just really doesn't care what happens to the people who are abused: he just forgives the abuser and 'end of story.'  There is no consideration at all for those who are left with ravaged hearts and minds.  These girls were never helped when the abuse happened. It was all covered up at the time, which is why it has emerged now.  It should have been dealt with properly at the time.   The abused are simply told to 'put it behind them.'  Well, guess what: it is not something easily put behind you, not ever.  You live with the emotional damage all of your life.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 18, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Fuck that. I am for removing the statute of limitations for sexual abuse of a minor. Now, obviously that wouldn't result in Duggar being punished, but it would catch future scum.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 18, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


An 'asshole' is, apparently, a person who doesn't just dismiss child abuse.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 18, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Well, I knew that we would get to the bottom of who is at fault. It was not Josh, who molested his child sisters for 2 years. It was not the TV network that took away their show. It was not the sponsors, who took away the funding for the show. It was not the Family Research Council that fired him. It was not the parents, who covered this up for over a decade. It was the atheists, agnostics, and liberal democrats!

Wow! I'm sure glad we cleared that up! Somebody needs to get in touch with those liberal democrats in the Family Research Council, and demand that they give Josh his job back!


----------



## TooTall (Jun 18, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Where did I say I get to choose who God forgives?  Only God knows if He has forgiven Bill Clinton. If Clinton was sincere, he probably was forgiven, but I don't believe believe Clinton was doing anything but putting another of his con jobs on the American people and only God knows for sure.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 18, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


 I didn't call ALL liberals assholes, just those that want to ruin the lives of two teenage girls who were abused 12 years ago.  If Josh molests another child he should be arrested and prosecuted.  You obviously are one of the POS that I listed.  Bye!


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 18, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


LMAO  Josh  Duggar and the Duggar family already did that: Josh by molesting them and the family by sweeping it under the  rug and being more concerned about protecting their reputation and sheltering the abuser than taking care of the abused girls.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 18, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I can even see BS when I read it.

(from your link)

"It's not clear what provoked the investigation since DHS records are not available to the public. "All child maltreatment investigations in Arkansas are confidential by law," DHS director of communications Amy Webb told In Touch, adding they could neither confirm nor deny they were involved with investigating any specific family."


----------



## TooTall (Jun 18, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



The girls have been well taken care of right up until atheists, agnostics, Chistian haters and liberal Democrats decided to terrorize and humiliate them in the media.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 18, 2015)

Mertex said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > LOL As I said, it's known here in Arkansas. State Troopers protected him while he did it.
> ...



Lying to federal Judge and lying to a Grand Jury are crimes and Bill Clinton was fined and lost his law license because he committed those crimes.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't know why but some tread topics are annoying I don't want to read what this is about I just wish this thread for subject or topic would go away I don't ever want to hear the word duggar again.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 18, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


How the hell do you know they have been well taken care of? This is a myth being perpetuated by you RW apologists for the abuser.  You are making it up just to support your untenable stance regarding not taking serious measures against a child abuser.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 18, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Lying about having extra-marital affairs is nothing compared to lying to an entire country in order to get our military to invade another country for oil, resulting in thousands of lost American lives.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 18, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> I don't know why but some tread topics are annoying I don't want to read what this is about I just wish this thread for subject or topic would go away I don't ever want to hear the word duggar again.


Boo hoo.  Then don't come in the thread.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 18, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Do you think any of that makes his two sisters happy?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 18, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


but if you ask a conservative Bill Clinton is a rapist. do they call this kid a child molester or rapist pedophile incest in breeder?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 18, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why but some tread topics are annoying I don't want to read what this is about I just wish this thread for subject or topic would go away I don't ever want to hear the word duggar again.
> ...


I tried to avoid it and I kept seeing it over and over until I couldn't help it lol


----------



## TooTall (Jun 18, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



What was that lie?  Be specific.  I know it couldn't have been anything like these statements.

"Without question, we need to disarm Saddam Hussein. He is a brutal, murderous dictator, leading an oppressive regime ... He presents a particularly grievous threat because he is so consistently prone to miscalculation ... And now he is miscalculating America's response to his continued deceit and his consistent grasp for weapons of mass destruction ... So the threat of Saddam Hussein with weapons of mass destruction is real..."
*  - Sen. John F. Kerry (D, MA), Jan. 23. 2003 | **Source*

"There is unmistakable evidence that Saddam Hussein is working aggressively to develop nuclear weapons and will likely have nuclear weapons within the next five years ... We also should remember we have always underestimated the progress Saddam has made in development of weapons of mass destruction."
*  - Sen. Jay Rockefeller (D, WV), Oct 10, 2002 | **Source*

"In the four years since the inspectors left, intelligence reports show that Saddam Hussein has worked to rebuild his chemical and biological weapons stock, his missile delivery capability, and his nuclear program. He has also given aid, comfort, and sanctuary to terrorists, including al Qaeda members ... It is clear, however, that if left unchecked, Saddam Hussein will continue to increase his capacity to wage biological and chemical warfare, and will keep trying to develop nuclear weapons."
*  - Sen. Hillary Clinton (D, NY), Oct 10, 2002 | **Source*


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 18, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


If his parents had dealt with it appropriately at the time, there would be no problem with this now. The family exploited their children for profit: anyone who actually cares about their children would not put them on national and international television in a realty show. They ignored the needs of their girls and sheltered the abuser.  They have done as much damage to those girls as any child abuser.  It's absolutely shameful  in every aspect.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 18, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


if Bill Clinton made such an egregious mistake would you be defending him so strongly? Just like if Obama or Bill Clinton got hit as hard as we did on 9 11 we never hear the f****** end of it


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 18, 2015)

it's one thing to say Saddam needs to be disarmed it's another thing to invade a country and make the biggest military blender in the world history not just American history


----------



## TooTall (Jun 18, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



Total Bullshit!


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 18, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 18, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


They call it an innocent childhood mistake.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 18, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


they say that about Bush getting hit on 9 11?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 18, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


They say it about Josh Duggar.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 18, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Tall, you are blaming everyone but the people who did the crime, and covered it up, and exploited the children for decades. Every single thing that has been negative about this affair happened before this thread even stared. He had already lost his job, and the Duggars had already lost their show. None of it had to do with a single "liberal democrat", unless you have some sort of secret inside voting records that we don't. The Duggars exploited the children, using the media. The media bit them back, and exploited the Duggars by revealing their skeletons in their closets. Send you complaints to Fox News, which is the only media outlet that the Duggars have given interviews to.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 18, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


And Josh just, out of the blue, asked for forgiveness?  Or is he just sorry he got caught too?


----------



## Mertex (Jun 19, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Funny how conservatives minimize everything that would put  their side in bad light, but maximize anything the left does even when not as bad.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 19, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> I don't know why but some tread topics are annoying I don't want to read what this is about I just wish this thread for subject or topic would go away I don't ever want to hear the word duggar again.




Seems like every conservative wishes for this entire topic to go away, for Josh Duggar to be exonerated and his family's program come back and everything would be peachy keen again....never mind the victims, they can deal with it as best they can.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 19, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



How do you know how the sisters really feel?  They have been coerced by the parents to smile and act like it was no big deal.....but you don't really know how they feel.  Any female that gets violated like they did could be carrying trauma for the rest of their lives.  

Why is it that most conservatives here don't care about innocent children being abused?  All they care about if for everyone to leave Josh Duggar alone.



Although some individuals may be resilient to the negative effects of sexual trauma, it does not minimize the observation *that for other women sexual victimization is the most devastating event they will experience.*

This paper describes current research findings on the effects of childhood and adulthood sexual victimization on *women's mental health.*   Existing data on understudied communities and risk factors for mental health problems are also presented.   *Childhood and adulthood sexual violence are discussed separately because, contrary to public opinion, sexual violence against children is fairly common and is frequently associated with psychological distress that continues into adulthood. *

The Psychological Consequences of Sexual Trauma


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Jun 19, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Liberals do exactly the same , so shut the fuck up


----------



## Mertex (Jun 19, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...




It isn't rocket science.  Bush/Cheney told Congress and the United States that Hussein had WMD's and coerced the CIA to go along with their lie....any statement made by anyone in power regarding Bush and Cheney's lie was based on Bush and Cheney's lie.  Even Bush has admitted there were no WMDs....so why do you continue to lie?


----------



## Mertex (Jun 19, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



You shut the fuck up.  You also don't like to be confronted with the truth, idiot.  Where's your proof that the State Troopers protected him?  Liar.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 19, 2015)

Mertex said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > LOL As I said, it's known here in Arkansas. State Troopers protected him while he did it.
> ...


Here's a hint :

They're not Chistians 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex (Jun 19, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



If he had been treated like any sex offender is treated, then maybe he would have had a chance to be rehabilitated, instead, we have a bunch of conservatives and his family trying to cover up for him.  Tsk, tsk.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 19, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Oh, you've had another revelation since your last post when you were against Josh....or was that just a ruse?  You know without a doubt that Josh never visits his parents? 

Wow, are you part of that family, why you are taking such an interest in defending Josh?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 19, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 19, 2015)

bodecea said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Josh didn't repeatedly try to lie out of what he did.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 19, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...




Speaking of exploiting children:

The 60 Greatest TV Families  of All Time  The 60 Greatest TV Families of All Time - Today s News Our Take TVGuide.com


----------



## TooTall (Jun 19, 2015)

Mertex said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why but some tread topics are annoying I don't want to read what this is about I just wish this thread for subject or topic would go away I don't ever want to hear the word duggar again.
> ...



I would agree that the media should stop persecuting the Duggar girls.  That would be a good thing.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 19, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



I only know what they said on the interview with Megan Kelly.  How do you know they were coerced by their parents?


----------



## TooTall (Jun 19, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


----------



## TooTall (Jun 19, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



The CIA director was appointed by Bill Clinton and only a damned fool thinks that he was coerced by Bush.  You probably think Bush coerced the UN into passing resolution 1441.  Again, you are piss poor at rewriting history.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 19, 2015)

Mertex said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why but some tread topics are annoying I don't want to read what this is about I just wish this thread for subject or topic would go away I don't ever want to hear the word duggar again.
> ...


that show has jumped the shark.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 19, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I haven't heard about this issue other than on usmb. they should just cancel the show and go with another family


----------



## Mertex (Jun 20, 2015)

TooTall said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



No, he just kept it secret until he had done it several times........


----------



## Mertex (Jun 20, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



The media hasn't persecuted the Duggar girls.  I'm sure they had an option to speak out or not....after they had been coerced by their parents.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 20, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



If the parents kept it a secret for over a year before they reported it......I'm sure that anyone with a brain can figure out they didn't want their son punished....the parents didn't even give any consideration that the girls may suffer some psychological trauma in their lives later....did they go to counseling?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 20, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



The Duggars claim that they gave the girls counseling. However, they did not explain what that meant. Based on their definition of "counseling" regarding Josh, my guess is that the told the girls to read the Bible, as counseling.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 20, 2015)

TooTall said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Only a damned fool would think that someone in that type of position wouldn't go along with the President....especially if they want to keep their job.  CIA officials have admitted that they were coerced.

You're the bigger fool, wanting to believe there was no lie when everyone with a brain knows there was because the liars have admitted it.  It appears that you are lacking in the "history" department....that nobody has rewritten, the Bush Administration just finally came clean.  Educate yourself.



*The Bush administration exerted significant pressure on the intelligence community to provide justification for the Iraq War. *According to John Brennan, who was *Deputy Director of the CIA *at the time, *“we were being asked to do things and to make sure that that justification was out there.”*

“At the time there were a lot of concerns that it was being politicized by certain individuals* within the administration that wanted to get that intelligence base that would justify going forward with the war,” Brennan told PBS.* When asked who was exerting this pressure, Brennan said *“Some of the neocons” in the administration “were determined to make sure that the intelligence was going to support the ultimate decision.”*

*And Paul Pillar, the CIA officer who led the hurried effort to provide Congress with a National Intelligence Estimate on Iraq’s WMD programs – an estimate that ultimately contained falsities that the administration retroactively used to justify their incorrect assessments – said*, “The atmosphere in which they were working, in which a policy decision clearly had already been made, in which intelligence was being looked to to support that decision rather to inform decisions yet to be made, was a very important part of the atmosphere.”

The Lie That Got Us In The Bush Administration Knew There Were No WMDs in Iraq Antiwar.com Blog


----------



## Mertex (Jun 20, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



They probably told them "it's not a big deal.....get over it.....don't get your brother in trouble"!


----------



## TooTall (Jun 20, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Not everyone suffers psychological trauma or needs counseling.  I am sure if they needed it they got it


----------



## TooTall (Jun 20, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



What else do you guess they did?


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 20, 2015)

TooTall is cringeing-out the thread, bending over backwards to say- nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 20, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Well, TT, in your post 963, you are SURE that they got counseling. In my post 964, I GUESSED that they got little or none.

Which of us is exaggerating the most?


----------



## TooTall (Jun 20, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Is that the same John Brennan that sucked up to Obama to get appointed as the CIA Director?  LOL


Vandalshandle said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



Since I said they got counseling IF they needed it, I was not guessing.  You were.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 20, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Is that the same John Brennan that sucked up to Obama to get appointed as the CIA Dired


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 20, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Ok, You are SURE that they got counseling if they needed it. Please document a source as to whether they needed it or not. If they did, with whom, and when did they get it?

Link please.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 20, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



It's the John Brennan that outed George W Bush's lies........and, is that what Tenet did to get appointed as CIA Director to G W Bush, lol?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mertex (Jun 20, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Since I said they got counseling IF they needed it, I was not guessing. You were.




Which only proves that you are ready to defend Josh even if you don't know the facts.  Who cares about the poor girls, they were asleep anyway, right?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 20, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


And only 2 of at least 5 confirmed victims have spoken out. The other 3, including the babysitter, are eerily quiet...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex (Jun 20, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Right, because we know the parents do the right thing every time.....why they waited a year to do something about it after Josh told them what he had done...


----------



## Mertex (Jun 20, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



And the two are the ones trying to protect Josh.....wonder how they are keeping the others quiet?


----------



## TooTall (Jun 20, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I am sure you are not a Christian and have no idea what the power of faith can do.  Some times professional counseling is needed, but fellow Christians are a lot more help during a crisis than a non-believing shrink.  I strongly suspect that if the parents decided their girls needed to get so-called professional help they certainly could afford it.  So why don't you can just take your Christian hatred and shove it!


----------



## TooTall (Jun 20, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



The right thing according to you may not be the right thing according to the Duggars.  Some parents actually discipline their own kids.  I know that is difficult for some to understand.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 20, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Tenet was appointed by Clinton dumbass.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 20, 2015)

TooTall said:


> I am sure you are not a Christian and have no idea what the power of faith can do.


Well, that goes to show how much you know.  I am a Christian, and I also know there are a lot of people who claim to be Christian that don't know the first thing about Christianity and are more than willing to give advise and counseling when they don't know what is right and what is wrong to begin with.  The counseling the parents of Josh Duggar sent him to, was founded by a man that turned out to be a molester himself....so apparently, these so-called Christians aren't able to discern right from wrong.

I don't hate Christians, I hate psuedo Christians who don't know the first thing about what Jesus taught and are here trying to tell the rest of us how pious they are supporting an abuser of children.  So why don't you take your psuedo Christian opinion and shove it.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 20, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Would you have them go to the media and be humiliated and ridiculed like the two girls that were outed by that tabloid rag?


----------



## TooTall (Jun 20, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure you are not a Christian and have no idea what the power of faith can do.
> ...



I don't believe you!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 20, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Tenet was appointed by Clinton dumbass.[/QUOTE]


You're the dumbass, idiot.  Bush didn't have to keep Tenet........


While he may not have been appointed by *President Bush*, _George Tenet_ still served at the discretion of *President George W Bush*. In his book, George Tenet describes what it was like to be At the Center of the Storm. He didn't know, or rather, chose not to acknowledge, that he did more than simply join President Bush at the center of the storm. *George Tenet* helped President George Bush engineer it. 

*George Tenet, along with President Bush and the rest of his administration, received a great deal of criticism for the "failed intelligence" that many people believe is the root cause of the 9/11 attacks.* He can also share responsibility with President George W Bush for the ongoing war in Iraq - and the principle reason President Bush gave for his preemptive strike - because it was George Tenet who insisted on the existence of WMDs.
George Tenet President Bush President George W Bush information.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 20, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




You're the dumbass, idiot.  Bush didn't have to keep Tenet........


While he may not have been appointed by *President Bush*, _George Tenet_ still served at the discretion of *President George W Bush*. In his book, George Tenet describes what it was like to be At the Center of the Storm. He didn't know, or rather, chose not to acknowledge, that he did more than simply join President Bush at the center of the storm. *George Tenet* helped President George Bush engineer it. 

*George Tenet, along with President Bush and the rest of his administration, received a great deal of criticism for the "failed intelligence" that many people believe is the root cause of the 9/11 attacks.* He can also share responsibility with President George W Bush for the ongoing war in Iraq - and the principle reason President Bush gave for his preemptive strike - because it was George Tenet who insisted on the existence of WMDs.
George Tenet President Bush President George W Bush information.[/QUOTE]

But you said Bush appointed him, dumbass.  It is common practice for an incoming President to keep some people appointed by the previous President.  

The Democrats and Republicans that were getting briefed by the CIA prior to the Bush Administration believed the intel they were getting from Tenet and his deputies.  You didn't respond to the UN since they also believed that Saddam was in material breach of the cease fire.  They weren't getting their intel from Tenet.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 20, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure you are not a Christian and have no idea what the power of faith can do.
> ...



Somewhere in the teachings of Christ forgiveness of sins is mentioned.  You must have missed that part.  No where does it say going to a shrink is the first thing you do.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 20, 2015)

TooTall said:


> But you said Bush appointed him, dumbass.  It is common practice for an incoming President to keep some people appointed by the previous President.


Bush could have appointed someone else, dumbass,  common practice or not.......and my comment was that if you think Brennan sucked up to Obama, then Tenet must have sucked up to Bush, for Bush to keep him.



> The Democrats and Republicans that were getting briefed by the CIA prior to the Bush Administration believed the intel they were getting from Tenet and his deputies.


And?  I don't think Tenet was lying at the time.

Hussain had been condemned for his use of chemical weapons during the 80's.  He had pursued an extensive biological weapons program and a nuclear weapons program though he never built a nuclear bomb.  But the UN located and destroyed large quantities of chemical weapons throughout the early 90's, and we now know that Bush had his mind made up to attack Iraq and the WMD issue was his way of convincing Congress and the American citizens that it needed to be done.  And we also know now that the CIA claimed that they were pressured by the Bush Administration to go along with whatever the Bush Administration claimed.


And what happened at President Bush's very first National Security Council meeting is one of O'Neill's most startling revelations.

"From the very beginning, there was a conviction, that Saddam Hussein was a bad person and that he needed to go," says O'Neill, who adds that *going after Saddam was topic "A" 10 days after the inauguration - eight months before Sept. 11.*

"From the very first instance, it was about Iraq. It was about what we can do to change this regime," says Suskind. "Day one, these things were laid and sealed." 

As treasury secretary, O'Neill was a permanent member of the National Security Council. He says in the book he was surprised at the meeting that questions such as "Why Saddam?" and "Why now?" were never asked. 

"It was all about finding a way to do it. That was the tone of it. The president saying 'Go find me a way to do this,'" says O'Neill. "For me, the notion of pre-emption, that the U.S. has the unilateral right to do whatever we decide to do, is a really huge leap."

And that came up at this first meeting, says O'Neill, who adds that the discussion of Iraq continued at the next National Security Council meeting two days later. 
Bush Sought Way To Invade Iraq - CBS News




> You didn't respond to the UN since they also believed that Saddam was in material breach of the cease fire.  They weren't getting their intel from Tenet.



Your statement doesn't make any sense.  "I" didn't respond to the UN?


----------



## Mertex (Jun 20, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Don't be an idiot.  Forgiveness doesn't mean that you get a free pass from society's laws.  And Jesus never intended that His forgiveness would exempt us from having to pay society for our misdeeds.  If that were the case, I'm sure that every criminal in jail/prison would be glad to confess, repent and ask for forgiveness.  And by your logic, we should let them all go free.

There is a scripture, Romans 13 that tells Christians they should obey the government, and pay taxes....maybe you Republican Christians missed that part because here you are, wanting child abuser Duggar to get a pardon from society just because he claims he has been forgiven by Jesus and his parents.....and most conservatives sure like to complain about having to pay taxes.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 20, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Two hands working can do more than 2 million hands praying


----------



## Mertex (Jun 20, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...




They have no idea what type of counseling was offered, all they know is that they must stand by Josh Duggar because he is a Christian and has asked for forgiveness.   I suppose the girls must not be, because they sure don't seem to give a crap about them.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 21, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Since I said they got counseling IF they needed it, I was not guessing. You were.
> ...


Whether they were asleep or not, they need counseling. Anyone who is molested needs counseling.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 21, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Doesn't it even occur to you that there are psychiatrists and psychologists who are Christians?  How limited you must be.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 21, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure you are not a Christian and have no idea what the power of faith can do.
> ...


Bravo.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 21, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


i doubt the stories of them being asleep....


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 21, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Now, TT, that is a downright unChristian thing to say to me. I am very disappointed in you!


----------



## TooTall (Jun 21, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Duggar was not arrested so he has no debt to pay to society.  He has been forgiven by the only people that matter.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 21, 2015)

Care4all said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Of course you do.  What else do you doubt?


----------



## TooTall (Jun 21, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



There are preachers that offer counseling that is much better than any shrink.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 21, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Yes, lying about his lack of counseling is just a fine, Christian way to grow him up, what?

Geez.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TooTall (Jun 21, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



You aren't nearly as disappointed in me as I am in you.  A tabloid rag makes a lot of accusations, guesses and made up crap to destroy a Christian family and fake Christians jump on the bandwagon along with atheists, agnostics and just plain Christian haters.  Shame on you


----------



## Care4all (Jun 21, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


That's pretty much it.....


----------



## TooTall (Jun 21, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



You and others have made your point as far as I am concerned.  If they threw the Duggars into the lions den, all of you would be cheering for the lions.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 21, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


The fake Christians, sweetie, are the Duggars. We ALL know that.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 21, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Possibly, but what problem do you have with someone who is a professional, with a degree in psychiatry or counseling, and who is also a Christian? 


Also, you should not assume that anyone who is not a practicing Christian now wasn't born and raised a Christian.  I'm baptized and went to Sunday school and church services until I was 14 and decided for myself to no longer be involved in organized religion.  So, whatever assumptions you make about people because they are not practicing Christians, you are most likely wrong.  Many people who are not Christians have intimate knowledge of Christianity.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 21, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I can't argue with that and wouldn't even try.  I also quit attending Church for many years after I got out of the military.  Then I remembered how my Christian beliefs got me through the military and other crisis situations and decided to go back to Church.  It is very rewarding for me to participate with my time and money in the food bank for the indigent and donations to other worthwhile charitable causes.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 21, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Uhm, no. I am simply still waiting for Josh Duggar to be a real man and take real responsibility for his actions.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TooTall (Jun 21, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Just exactly what do you suggest that he should do?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 21, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Come out and admit that he sexually molested at least 5 victims, 1 of which was 5 years old at the time of the abuse. He should also list the number of times he abused each victim, since the police report indicates multiple attacks. And he should return his complete salary from TLC, if any. He should go into an adult counseling program and be removed from his kids until a specialist certifies that he is no danger, sexual or otherwise, to them.

 That's what a real man would do.

But Josh Duggar is not a real man. He's a pussy, an out and out pussy who is hiding behind his mama's apron and his papa's checkbook.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 21, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



I talked to god about you, TT. He told me that he is aware of your self righteousness, but that I should give you some gratis because he is working with you on that....


----------



## TooTall (Jun 21, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



What you said is what a pussy would do.  He is married, has three children and no one has accused him of any sexual abuse in 12 years.   I suspect you would also want him to say he is in favor of same-sex marriage.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 22, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Only in your weird imagination.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 22, 2015)

You know......................running out the statute of limitations on your crimes isn't being found innocent.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 22, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know......................running out the statute of limitations on your crimes isn't being found innocent.



That is true so what is your point?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 22, 2015)

TooTall said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know......................running out the statute of limitations on your crimes isn't being found innocent.
> ...



The point is that Duggar actually DID do those actions (otherwise why would his parents have sent him to counseling), and the only reason he's not being held accountable for them is because the statute of limitations on his crime has run out.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 23, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Thank you for a civil answer and that is correct. Nothing can be done legally to Duggar.  Why was he not arrested before the statute of limitations expired?  Was a criminal complaint filed by anyone? 

I am not defending Josh Duggar as many of the Christian haters want to believe, only the fact that nothing will come of this crap from a tabloid rag but to humiliate and embarrass the girls who are now teenagers.

That is a damned shame that they want to punish the victims when the only reason this is known is because of a loophole a scumbag lawyer found allowing the release of a police report.  The intent of the state law is to protect minors and these filthy scumbags found a way around it.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 25, 2015)

Actually, they're not protecting the girls, they are actually protecting the perpetrator known as Duggart.


----------



## TooTall (Jun 25, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, they're not protecting the girls, they are actually protecting the perpetrator known as Duggart.



Since there is nothing legally that can be done to Duggar, what is the point of sensationalizing what happened 12 years ago?  What do you think these girls are going through as teenagers being reminded day after day what they had no control over?  You don't suppose they are being ridiculed and taunted by their peers do you?  I remember being a teenager and your schoolmates can be brutal.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...




Actually that is not true.  The babysitter just filed a suit and I read that the statute of limitations "starts" when the victim first realizes trauma/difficulties based on the crime....so, if the babysitter just now is experiencing the reaction to his attack, then she's within the time.  We'll know eventually one way or the other.

Nobody wants to punish the victims....actually most of us that want an investigation want to make sure there are no more victims.  If you want to give him a pass that is your right, but most people that commit such actions as he did, don't get a pass and some of us don't think he should either.


Legal experts told In Touch that this victim still has the right to sue under Arkansas Code Annotated Section 16-56-130, which allows for a civil suit when a sexual abuse victim begins to feel the effects of her violation several years later.

Jim Bob and Michelle may also face some trouble as they will be forced to answer questions about how long it took for them to come forward after they found out their son abused the girls.

"All the church elders who knew about this will have to be named," the source told In Touch.

This new lawsuit makes it that much more unlikely that TLC will bring back "19 Kids and Counting."


 19 Kids And Counting Josh Duggar Lawsuit From His Non Family Member Molestation Victim Entertainment Design Trend


----------



## TooTall (Jul 13, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



I will believe that when the law suit is actually filed. 

"the only victim who was not part of Josh's immediate family* is planning on filing a civil suit* against the former "19 Kids and Counting" star."

This is about making  lawyers money and bashing Christians.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Maybe the Duggars and their supporters will round up enough money to entice the victim to keep her mouth shut, in the mean time, Josh Duggar gets away with a crime.  Why do you think this is about bashing Christians?  It doesn't matter whether Josh is a Christian or not.....this isn't something that can be glossed over by going to the priest and confessing, this is about making sure there are no more victims.  As a Christian, I am concerned that there be no other victims, not saving  face of perpetrator.  You should too, if you are a Christian.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Would you want him living next to you if you have small daughters?  Would you let your daughters go to sleepovers at his house?


----------



## TooTall (Jul 13, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Do you really thing that Josh Duggar hasn't been watched over the last 12 years?  If there had been a hint of any other victims I would be equally concerned.  If the families of those murdered in the AME Church in South Carolina can forgive the killer of their family members, it seems a Christian would be capable of forgiving Josh who has lived a Christian life since he made a serious mistake when he was a teenager.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 13, 2015)

bodecea said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I raised three daughters and two sons and I would certainly let them go to a sleepover at the Duggar house.  He isn't a sexually curios teenager anymore.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jul 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...





Yikes!


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


You don't need organized religion for any of that, just character and decency.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 13, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



That is fine if you are wealthy and can hire people to do the actual work of buying, bagging and distributing the charity.  A group of ordinary folks can accomplish a lot more than an individual.  Someone has to have the character and decency to actually do the volunteer work without being paid for it.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Millions of people who are not religious or Christians do volunteer work. Where on earth did you get the idea this is just something Christians do?  What amazing ignorance you show.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 13, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Yes, I am ignorant of that fact.  Could you name a few out of the millions.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Me. I work 2 days per week for free, volunteering to help people in my community. In fact, I go to work in 45 minutes for the rest of the day. I have been doing this for over 4 years. I am an atheist.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



I think that the less said about this post, the better.....


----------



## Marianne (Jul 13, 2015)

Ravi said:


> "And he made some bad choices, but, really, the extent of it was mild – inappropriate touching on fully clothed victims, most of it while [the] girls were sleeping.”
> 
> wtf? It's okay to inappropriately touch children if they are sleeping?


Considering the people he touched were his own siblings there's something seriously wrong. It goes well beyond "bad choices".


----------



## TooTall (Jul 13, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



How many of your fellow atheists join you?


----------



## TooTall (Jul 13, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I agree.  A Christian hater would be afraid to associate with a grown man with three kids of his own and a spotless record for the last 12 years.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


How completely ridiculous your thinking is.  Is really possible for someone to imagine that the only people who do volunteer work are Christians or religious people?  You are really beyond belief.  If we had such statistics, I am sure that the number of people who work to help those in need are by far more people who are not Christians than those who are.  You are living in a fantasy world if you think it is only Christiand or religious people wh


TooTall said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Man, you are really pathetic. Talk about self righteous Christians. There are probably more people on this earth who are not Christians and not religious who do volunteer work thant those who are. Is this what your church tells you, this lie, that only Christians do volunteer work? That only Christians have strong values and morals? That one needs organized religion to be a good, decent person? Wow. What total ignorance.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 13, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



So far ONE atheist said he did volunteer work.  There are THOUSANDS of Churches that have food banks and give financial aid to the poor.  I asked for an organized group that does this and you can't even name one.  Try harder.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



There are 130 of us in the Sheriff's Auxiliary. I have no idea how many are atheists. I do not pick my friends and associates based on their personal beliefs. Unfortunately, christians do pick their friends and associates based on their personal beliefs. I thought about joining the Elks Club, but found out that I would have to swear that I believe in god. Later, I learned that the Elks is pretty much all about their bar, anyway.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jul 13, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...




I'm an atheist and I go to church. I haven't gone lately because of work, but I do attend. Our children participate in a "Coming of Age" program, and part of that program is doing xyz hours of community service. We do "Hot Dogs for the Homeless" every other week.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 14, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


There are multitudes of groups and individuals you do charity work who are not connected with a religious entity.  That you don't know that, and that you demand a list of names is ludicrous, completely ludicrous and indicates that something is very, very wrong with you, with your head and your knowledge of the world.  You're contention that only religious organizations do charity work is absurd, patently absurd.  You are intensely ignorant.  Everywhere you turn, there are people who are doing volunteer work and charity work who are not attached to any church for this work. The food banks are not all, no by any means, attached to churches.  The one in my area is not.  You are really crazy.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 14, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


One thing I do know is that many public schools have organizations in which the students do volunteer and charity work--this includes public elementary, middle and high schools as well as community colleges and universities.  As well, countless non-religious, non-profit organizations are centered around charity and volunteer programs, exist for such purposes only.  

One program that is in international high schools, the IB program, has as part of its curriculum a service program in which  students to do charity and volunteer work.  These public and private, non-religious, schools instill the idea of public service in young people, and those young people continue to do such volunteer work throughout their lives--completely unrelated to religion and religious entities.  

The idea that public service, charity and volunteer work is restricted to religious entities is highly, highly ludicrous.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 14, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



That is commendable.  Are you raising your children to be atheists if I may ask?


----------



## TooTall (Jul 14, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



You don't know the difference between ask and demand do you? I didn't say charity was restricted to religious organizations, merely that they are the overwhelming majority.

Everywhere I turn there are Churches that do charity work.  Here are just a few of them"

Catholic Charities Homepage Catholic Charities USA

Catholic Relief Services

Lutheran World Relief nonprofit in Baltimore MD Volunteer Read Reviews Donate GreatNonprofits

Crisis Disaster Response


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jul 14, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...




I'm raised them to think for themselves. My son, the oldest, considers himself to be Christian. However, my daughter I believe is agnostic. I believe in a free and responsible search for truth and meaning;


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jul 14, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


----------



## TooTall (Jul 14, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...





Esmeralda said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



You are the dork that keeps restricting volunteer work to religious entities, not me. At least you finally named a program. May I ask where the public schools get the funding for this admirable program?


----------



## TooTall (Jul 14, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



When I was growing up the only time my Mom and Dad went to Church was on Christmas and Easter. Mom woke all three of us up every Sunday morning and asked it we wanted to go to Church.  We almost always did.  
We walked about 6 blocks to this huge Catholic Church where my oldest sister went, one more block and my baby sister went to this huge Lutheran Church and I had to walk two more blocks to a very small Methodist Church.
I did the same with my kids, although I attended more frequently, and two of them still attend Church and two of them are not members of any Church, but do attend on occasion.  
I gave them a choice and they chose wisely IMO.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jul 14, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...





Obviously, you are quoting the wrong person.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 14, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Sorry, that was intended for Esmaralda


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 14, 2015)

I think the fact that Christians are claiming charity and volunteer work as something that is essentially and primarily their province is very telling: they are indeed extremely hypocritical and self righteous: it's really sickening and the antithesis of the true ideals and tenants of real Christianity.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 14, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


They are not the overwhelming majority. That is a myth they tell themselves and you tell yourself.  You are pathetic.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 14, 2015)

WTF?

You perverts are STILL slandering and libeling Duggar.

Your desperation at being saddled with Hillary is causing you to spin out of orbit....


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 14, 2015)

I had an aunt who was born again in the Church of Christ, when she was in the 8th grade. She spent the rest of her life making judgments about everyone else's morality. She did charity work, for people she never met, sewing clothes, and things like that, but she could not get along with anyone she knew. When she died, only her son and two friends came to her funeral. Her son, my cousin, tells me that the damage that she did to his life in irreparable. Even her own sister refused to have anything to do with her. She wrote off our entire branch of the family 30 years before she died, and never spoke to us again. To the very end, she believed that she was one of the few who would spend eternity in heaven.

It was quite sad, really.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 14, 2015)

TooTall said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...




Nope, he's a clever adult who may have figured out how to keep his victims quiet and his own mouth shut.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 15, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> I had an aunt who was born again in the Church of Christ, when she was in the 8th grade. She spent the rest of her life making judgments about everyone else's morality. She did charity work, for people she never met, sewing clothes, and things like that, but she could not get along with anyone she knew. When she died, only her son and two friends came to her funeral. Her son, my cousin, tells me that the damage that she did to his life in irreparable. Even her own sister refused to have anything to do with her. She wrote off our entire branch of the family 30 years before she died, and never spoke to us again. To the very end, she believed that she was one of the few who would spend eternity in heaven.
> 
> It was quite sad, really.


I am generally tolerant, initially, if someone says they are religious, Christian, etc.  I give them the benefit of the doubt because I know there are good Christians, that is they are just as good as any good person and, as Christians, do their  best to adhere to the true tenets of their religion. 

In the job I'm in now, in my first year, I worked with two women who said they were Christians, who spoke of being religious and of going to church. I believed they were good people as that is the way they presented themselves.  I was very friendly with them because I believed they were good people.  Both of them totally fucked me over during that year, worse than most people in my entire life have, one of them after I had spent a couple of hours the day before on my computer doing research for her to help her in her job: she was new that year too.  The other one was downright cruel to me for no reason and completely betrayed what I thought was a friendship.  Sad to say, far more often than not, so called Christians are the most self centered, dishonest, vicious people going.  That was the last time I have given any religious person the benefit of the doubt. From now on, they  need to prove without doubt they are good people or I don't believe them. 

This forum shows over and over again that many of those who claim to be Christians or godly people are nothing of the kind.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jul 15, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> I had an aunt who was born again in the Church of Christ, when she was in the 8th grade. She spent the rest of her life making judgments about everyone else's morality. She did charity work, for people she never met, sewing clothes, and things like that, but she could not get along with anyone she knew. When she died, only her son and two friends came to her funeral. Her son, my cousin, tells me that the damage that she did to his life in irreparable. Even her own sister refused to have anything to do with her. She wrote off our entire branch of the family 30 years before she died, and never spoke to us again. To the very end, she believed that she was one of the few who would spend eternity in heaven.
> 
> It was quite sad, really.




I was raised in the Church of Christ, until my teens, up until my mother divorced dad. Different members of the church came over every night for a week, and would make my mother cry. Then the church ousted her from the church she was raised in. There are some very good people who attend that church, however, I would say they are stuffy and judgmental, overall. They believe they are the only ones going to heaven. There is only one book, and only one way to interpret the book.

At one point, I went on a mission to find the church for me. I started reading the Bible, instead of just carrying it with me to church. I had no idea I was beginning the journey to becoming an atheist.  I'll never step foot in an arrogant, self righteous, fundamentalist church again. Just the thought of it makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 15, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I had an aunt who was born again in the Church of Christ, when she was in the 8th grade. She spent the rest of her life making judgments about everyone else's morality. She did charity work, for people she never met, sewing clothes, and things like that, but she could not get along with anyone she knew. When she died, only her son and two friends came to her funeral. Her son, my cousin, tells me that the damage that she did to his life in irreparable. Even her own sister refused to have anything to do with her. She wrote off our entire branch of the family 30 years before she died, and never spoke to us again. To the very end, she believed that she was one of the few who would spend eternity in heaven.
> ...


Have you ever though it was you?  Your contempt for Christians was obvious from the first post you sent to me writing things that I did not post and questioning my intelligence with insults.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 15, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



There are fools that think Josh Duggar hasn't been under close and constant monitoring for the last 12 years and you are one of those.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jul 15, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...





Why would he need to be under constant monitoring?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jul 15, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...





I could be wrong, but I think that contempt is directed specifically at you.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 15, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Because of his disgusting actions with his sisters 12 years ago.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jul 15, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...





And this is the man you said you'd feel fine leaving your children with? Wowza!


----------



## TooTall (Jul 15, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



You are probably correct, although my experience with Christians is the polar opposite of hers and yours. I pity both of you rather than hold you in contempt. 

There are a helluva lot more hypocrites sitting at home watching the Sunday morning TV shows than there are in Church.  There are a few hypocrites in Church on Sunday, but most of them know they are sinners and are looking for repentance and a way to overcome their sins through Christ.
Some succeed, some don't.  It is that simple.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 15, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...




By who?  The same people that are covering up for him?  That's great monitoring.....I'd rather have a court investigation.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 15, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



That man is married and has three children.  He has lived an exemplary life under a microscope for 12 years.  The answer is still yes, and I would feel a lot more comfortable with him than some others I know.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 15, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...




And some have swallowed every word mentioned by the politically minded religious right-wing and don't try to find out what the Bible really says.  They have misinterpreted what the Bible says and are actually doing the opposite of what Jesus taught.  Fact.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 15, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


 
Of course you would.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 15, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


No, it wasn't me at all. I never said anything but encouraging and supportive things about their religion.  I was, at that time, fully giving people the benefit of the doubt about being true Christians.  In fact, I don't discuss religion with people one way or another.  It wasn't me at all. Both of them are no longer with the company.  One was fired for being so incompetent and one left after only 2 years.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 15, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...




If Duggar had never admitted to his parents that he had molested his sisters, the parents would vouch that Duggar was living an exemplary life as a teen.  You really don't know what he has been doing for 12 years....just because he is married doesn't mean he no longer has the urge to fondle children.

I hope he is all that you say, but why should we just take your word or that of his parents/wife whose main interest is keeping Josh Duggar from being investigated or punished?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jul 15, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...




Well that's pretty fucking arrogant that you would pity us, and that's why people are starting to dislike Christians that have the same attitude.

And the reason I pity you is because you are not only a close minded, but a simple minded twit.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 15, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Yes, scary....kind of like those parents who let their kids have sleepovers at Michael Jackson's place.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jul 15, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...





A spotless record....LOL!  But before that, he was a child molester.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 15, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...





Carla_Danger said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


This is one of the most offensive things about so called 'Christians.'  Their self importance and self righteousness is appalling.  There is nothing less Christian in my opinion.  Christ said to be humble. There is nothing humble about someone who says they pity others for not seeing things their way.  Arrogant, self-righteous twits.  The meek shall inherit the earth.  These folks don't have a clue what that means.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jul 15, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 15, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...




Seriously, you  just don't get it.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 15, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



I know this was directed at Esmeralda, but it could just have just as well been addressed to me, so I will answer, too. In view of the fact that her feud was with my mother and my older brother, and that I was only 12 years old, and we lived in separate states, and I had been seeing her only 3 weeks per year, no, I don't think it was because of me. And BTW. My mother never said an unkind word to my aunt. My aunt just came to the conclusion that my alcoholic father killed himself, and that , somehow, my mother who was to blame.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 15, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Well, when it comes to Christians, if anything goes wrong, don't ya know, it is always the other person's fault, most especially if they are not Christian.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 15, 2015)

TooTall said:


> hat man is married and has three children. He has lived an exemplary life under a microscope for 12 years. The answer is still yes, and I would feel a lot more comfortable with him than some others I know.




Kind of like Bill Cosby was......


----------



## bodecea (Jul 15, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


And there are fools who think he has been.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 15, 2015)

The one thing that I have learned about Christianity is that the best Christians are the ones who never say a word about their religion. I am close friends with a guy like that. He lives a good life, and one knows very quickly that he is a man of principle. He has no vices that I know of. He doesn't gossip. He devotes time and energy to charity. The only way that I know that he is a devoted Christian is through his friends that go to church with him. If they had not told me, I would have never known that he was a follower of Christ. i would have just assumed that he was a man of character.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 15, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



I read somewhere that the forgiveness of sins was important.  What did you read in your Bible that said different.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 15, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



How many daughters did Jackson have?


----------



## TooTall (Jul 15, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Save your pity for someone that needs it.  You Christian haters are rather disgusting to me.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 15, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



As usual you got it wrong.  I pity you for not accepting Christ in your life.  Nothing self-righteous about that.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 15, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Save your pity for someone that needs it.  You Christian haters are rather disgusting to me.


I pity you because you feel the need to lie so much. Are you born again? Cause if you are Catholic lying is a sin.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 15, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



It is a shame that you blamed that on Christianity and not on your Aunt's weakness.   Everyone is less than perfect and some worship Christ on Sunday morning and forget to live a Christian life the rest of the week.  Perhaps if your dad had gone to Church he would have been able to conquer his alcoholism.

You tell stories about yourself, so allow me to tell one about me.

I smoked cigarettes starting at age 16 for 20 years.  I tried every known method to quit with no success. The patch, hypnotism, anti smoking pills etc., etc.  The patch worked until I would take it off, smoke, and put it back on. Then one day I asked the Lord to take away my desire to smoke and I haven't even wanted to smoke since.  And I never will.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 15, 2015)

Ravi said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Save your pity for someone that needs it.  You Christian haters are rather disgusting to me.
> ...



I never lie.  And, lying is more than a Catholic thing.  Isn't it somewhere in the Ten Commandments?


----------



## TooTall (Jul 15, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > hat man is married and has three children. He has lived an exemplary life under a microscope for 12 years. The answer is still yes, and I would feel a lot more comfortable with him than some others I know.
> ...



Is Bill Cosby a Christian?  I know he had a son that was murdered but had no idea he had three daughters. You are being a bit absurd since the age difference is substantial and Cosby is very wealthy.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 15, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



And I smoked 2 1/2 packs a day for 37 years. One day, I woke up, and asked myself, "Who is the master of my fate?". I decided that I was. I quit smoking that night in 1993, and never smoked again.

While I have shared some personal history about my family with you, I would sincerely appreciate your not posting any speculations about my family.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 15, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



You got it!  That was out of line on my part. I lost my older sister to alcoholism when she was 51 years old. I was heart broken and that was the reason your story came close to home.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 15, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


You keep lying and claiming people are Christian haters when clearly they aren't.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 15, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


You should ask God to take away your desire to defend pedos.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 16, 2015)

Ravi said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



When you learn the difference between defend and forgive we can talk.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 16, 2015)

TooTall said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Wow!  Right over your head.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 16, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


I don't think anyone here is a "Christian hater".   But I do notice you want to label anyone who doesn't agree with you as a "christian hater".


----------



## TooTall (Jul 16, 2015)

bodecea said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



The people that let their kids sleepover at Michael Jackson's house were celebrity worshipers.  That sure did go right over your head.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 16, 2015)

bodecea said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



You can think all you want too, but all of these assholes that want to subject Duggars' sisters to humiliation and ridicule now that they are teenagers by publicizing and sensationalizing this twelve years later may have a different reason. I don't see anything but contempt, disdain and even hatred of the Christian family from many of the posters at USMB.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2015)

TLC cancelled the show. Duggars must now reap what they sewed.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2015)

Though FOX will probably pick them up.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 16, 2015)

I don't really mind if Fox does pick them up. Anyone who would hire Huckabee and Palin is already beyond the pale. I have not watched the Learning Channel in years, but, I am hoping that this is the beginning of their road back from garbage TV.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 16, 2015)

TooTall said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


And that makes them any different than anyone that would let their daughters sleep at the Dugger house?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 16, 2015)

TooTall said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Interesting how NOW you want to pretend you care about the girls.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 16, 2015)

bodecea said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Yes it did.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 16, 2015)

bodecea said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



That has been my concern since this BS began.


----------



## pwjohn (Jul 22, 2015)

How's about these guys. Let's trot them back out


----------



## pwjohn (Jul 22, 2015)

Great idea


----------



## pwjohn (Jul 22, 2015)

I concur


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 29, 2015)

concur???


----------



## Mertex (Jul 31, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Forgiveness is what Jesus commends.  But, that doesn't mean that a Christian should look the other way when a criminal  violates a child and should consider him to be exempt from the law.  We can forgive someone for their sins, but that doesn't mean exempt them from the law.  You are confusing two different things.  

If all we had to do was forgive people when they commit crimes, we wouldn't need any jails and we would all be safer, right?


----------



## TooTall (Jul 31, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



No one is a criminal until they are arrested, indicted and convicted.  I know who is confused and it isn't me.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 31, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



And Duggar may never be arrested, indicted and convicted even though he has confessed, because of people like you, who look the other way and claim that he is cured when you don't know him anymore than we knew Cosby.  Sandowsky could have gotten away with his crime, too, had it not been for a brave victim.  

And, you are confused.  


19 Victims and Counting: New details emerge concerning Josh Duggar’s sexual abuse of children, and the cover-up of his crime by parents Jim Bob and Michelle Duggar.

According to a Washington County Sheriff’s report recently obtained by In Touch magazine, Josh Duggar confessed that he was sexually molesting children, including his sisters and a family friend, to his father, Jim Bob Duggar, on at least three separate occasions.
Sheriff s Report 15-Year-Old Josh Duggar molested 5-Year-Old Sister


----------



## Mertex (Aug 1, 2015)

Well, what do you know?  They're not as lucky as George Zimmerman, I guess.

 Dead Broke Duggars Delete Embarrassing Plea For Money After The Public Laughs Them Off If You Only News


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 1, 2015)

I was going to donate a box of condoms, but i changed my mind. I suspect that they would have thought that they were balloons with which one can blow up, and twist into animal likenesses.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 1, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Well, what do you know?  They're not as lucky as George Zimmerman, I guess.
> 
> Dead Broke Duggars Delete Embarrassing Plea For Money After The Public Laughs Them Off If You Only News


I'm surprised they went broke so quickly. Did they not have the smarts to save their millions?

I'm also surprised that like minded pedos didn't send them money.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm thinking that they should team up with Bristol. You know, some kind of reality show, where Bristol could be "The apprentice'.


----------

